# Summer Loving July / August 2013 Cycle Buddies - Part 5



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in July / August 2013.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 

[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , D/R , Stimming , EC , ET , OTD , Outcome
Kat1234 , IVF , 31st May , , 3rd July , 6th July , 20th July , 
fingers & toes crossed , IVF , 25th June , 5th July , 24th July , , 2nd Aug , 
Kezza_1980 , IVF , , 11th July , 22nd July , 27th July , 7th Aug , 
milliekinillie , ICSI , , , , , 7th Aug , 
emalou , ICSI , , 17th July , 30th July , 2nd Aug , 14th Aug , 
Truleyblessed88 , IVF , , 19th July , 30th July , 2nd Aug , 14th Aug , 
Kobby76 , IVF , 12th July , 19th July , 2nd Aug , , 16th Aug , 
Beachlife , IVF , , , 1st Aug , , 16th Aug , 
izzylizzy22 , IVF , , 15th July , , 3rd Aug , 17th Aug , 
Frater , IVF , 28th June , 18th July , 29th July , 1st Aug , 18th Aug , 
Happy hay , FET , , , , , 20th Aug , 
Candy-floss , ICSI , 2nd July , 25th July , 6th Aug , 8th Aug , 21st Aug , 
Jem01 , ICSI , 8th July , 23rd July , 7th Aug , 9th Aug , 23rd Aug , 
zills , IVF , 6th July , 25th July , , 12th Aug , 23rd Aug , 
Louisenburton , FET , , , , 14th Aug , 23rd Aug , 
Kristina2012 , IVF , 19th July , 30th July , 9th Aug , 11th Aug , 25th Aug , 
LoobyC , ICSI , 16th July , 1st Aug , 14th Aug , 19th Aug , 29th Aug , 
Lunchie , ICSI , , 2nd Aug , 14th Aug , 16th Aug , 31st Aug , 
Wrxlass81 , ICSI , 9th July , 30th July , 14th Aug , 20th Aug , 31st Aug , 
DaniB , IVF , 6th July , 2nd Aug , 14th Aug , 16th Aug , 2nd Sept , 
Lisa x-x-x , ICSI , , 1st Aug , 13th Aug , 18th Aug , 2nd Sept , 
AmyTurtle , IVF , 13th July , 30th July , 16th Aug , 21st Aug , 2nd Sept , 
CHOCOCHINE , ICSI , 12th July , 1st Aug , 16th Aug , 21st Aug , 4th Sept , 
kirstielou , ICSI , 21st July , 6th Aug , 19th Aug , 24th Aug , 4th Sept , 
Claire28 , IVF , 21st July , 9th Aug , 20th Aug , 25th Aug , 6th Sept , 
G3mg3m28 , IVF , 16th July , 15th Aug , 27th Aug , 1st Sept , 11th Sept , 

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members 

Bambibaby12 , ICSI , overstimulated 
Dreamcometrue , IVF , no Follicles 
angie1 , ICSI , cycle cancelled 
Foxglove , IVF , cycle cancelled 

If you want to be added let me know 

Sharry xx

​


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi gals!
Well at least I'm not the only one battling the insomnia! 
Kelly, I think it's going well ... I'm 7 days post our natural fertilisation attempt, and I seem to have had what might be an implantation bleed ... but then Cyclogest does all sorts to me too so trying not to get my hopes up too much. It's early days. 
Good to know you've got the EC date. PUPO soon then  

OK ... off to find some way of getting to sleep  

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## wrxlass81

Morning ladies, part 5 we're doing some good  !!

louise so sorry to hear your news  

Also insomnia hit in for me started thurs night but I put that down to vile boss on my mind, can hardly keep eyes open during day but tossing n turning all night before giving up and getting up at 5!! This is not good, i love my sleep!! Otherwise im still feeling a bit nauseous but not much else. 4 days pupo test a week today!

xxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Good morning ladies

Vesper ...sorry to hear you were sick yesterday..hope you feel better today Hun x

Choco...hope ur ok apart from the insomnia ...join the club lol...how's the holiday with friends? 

Wrx ...we should think of a name for all us ladies with insomnia   don't let your boss get to u Hun your not there for a while now so enjoy the time xx

Muchmore ...I really hope it was an implantation bleed for you    I've been awake since 3 30 am with an awful feeling that I'm gonna get a BFN   I need to think positive and I'm **** scared about testing xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls some of you was night owls last night  xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning Kezza. Hope your ok Hunni...your up early too xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Work for me unfortunately  my weekend is a Thursday and a Friday xx


----------



## maymay1986

Morning ladies. I hope you are all well.  I am up and getting ready for my et at 9.30. Nervous but excited.  x


----------



## omg

Louise- words cant express my sadness for you, i'm so sorry. 

This is a bit of me post. God i'm really starting to struggle with   had loads of cramps yesterday, feeling very down and negative, am trying everything to remain positive bit it's so hard, it feels like my heads going to explode!  i went on face book and my friends daughter who is 21 with one 1yr old already, has posted all her scan photos of baby 2! i broke down, i think it's worse because when i had my first ectopic she was also pregnant at the same time and now here she is again with her perfect scan,  she's a kid her self, it's so unfair, i think thats why i struggled so much yesterday, and to be blunt i felt so guilty for hating her because she's got what i haven't, sorry lady's i just needed to get it out 

G3- My clinic was shut on the day of my ET, but they opened it up and consultant, embryologist and 1 nurse came in to make sure i got embryo back in on the right day  i felt really important like the queen  

Hope everyone on 2ww is keeping sane!

Good luck to everyone waiting or having things done today. x   x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza... Hope work goes well or as well as can be  

Maymay... Thinking of you today Hunni! Then u will be PUPO xx

OMG...   for you Hunni...life is just not fair but what can we do?? We keep trying and keep getting knocked back but I'm sure it must be your turn now ...try and think positive  I know it's really hard..I've had a few wobbles too xxx


----------



## omg

maymay- it's very exciting, before you know it your be pupo   theres nothing to worry about it'll be over before you know it. x

Lisa- it's awful waiting isnt it? i think the tiredness is messing with our heads as well, i keep getting up feeling more exhausted then when i went o bed  and the weirdest dreams 

Kezza- sorry you got to work today, when i go back to work thur/fri will be my weekends too. x


----------



## omg

Lisa- i know your right and thank you, didnt want to have a grumble but my brain hurts with it all, but still today is another day closer to OTD, 7 more days to go! we can do it. x


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa thank you xx

Good luck may may xx

Omg we can share our days off  and dont worry about feeling up and down I did myself xx


----------



## nettya

Omg - I know how you feel. So many of my friends and colleagues have sailed through babies 1 and 2 while I've been TTC. If I thought about the numbers of them I'd cry.  Hold on the fact that you currently have your chance to be that person posting on ** soon. Not long to go now Hun (although it does seem like your 2ww has been going the longest!) xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Omg- here's a   hunni, it's only natural to have a little wobble hear and there and we are all here for you. There really is nothing worst than everyone around you so easily having the one thing you so desperately want, but chin up babe and jump back on the   wagon coz your time is coming  xxx

Lisa - oh sweetie please try and stay  , I no it's easily said than done but you can do this my lovely and  I'm  for that BFP next week. Big   xxx

Maymay- good luck today Hun hope it all goes well today xx

Kezza- hope work not to bad for you today xx

Wrx- morning Hun sorry to see you can't settle at night, that got to be the worst thing, coz then all day you feel shattered and power naps turn in to hour long dozes, but hope you can start to settle better now you having got to have contact with you boss for a while   xx

Morning nettya and much more hope your ok this morning xx


----------



## omg

kezza. nettya, g3- Thank you lovely lady's, really appreciate the boost. your messages made me feel a lot better and am beginning to find my   vibe back. x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

OMG..that's it love! Lets try and be positive together!  

G3.. Thanks for your kind words   when's EC for you Hun?

Nettya... How are u Hun? X

Louise... Thinking of you sweetie  

Hope everyone else is ok...what have you all got planned for this wet bank hol weekend? Not sure what we are doing as not speaking at the min we had a bit of a fall out last night and he's still in bed!


----------



## VesperPea

Crikey was anyone not awake at 5 this morning

Omg i know sweetie I know. if one more person says I thought I might have trouble but we were pregnant within a month of starting to try,  I'll deleted have them! big hug and a pma dance for you! 

Lisa and some serious pma grooves for you too lovely - discovered after et that for some reason telling dh to pull his head out his bottom doesn't improve marital ( martial?) relations lol hope you sort it out x

Maymay good luck

Afm just woke up again drenched, feeling sick. Glad I know not to symptom spot on cyclogest as this way madness lies! How about the loopy lunar lasses for us moon gazers?

Xxx


----------



## wrxlass81

Omg and lisa - 2ww is the longest time!! Stay with the   and we'll all get through our journeys together!! Trying to stay off ******** for that reason...ff is my new addiction!!   
gm3 - thankyou hope your are ok and not getting too uncomfortable as your getting closer to ec!!
Kezza dont work too hard! 
Nettya hope you are well.
Maymay hope today goes well for you!!  
vesper loopy lunar lasses is fab lol!!
well I'm up and showered and feeling a bit more human but bloody hell my boobs seem to have doubled in size overnight!!! Hating the insomnia but theres something to be said for some of these side effects!!  
Happy saturday lovelies!!xxx


----------



## nettya

Vesper pea - I don't know why we were all up so early - must have been those bladders calling!


Just had the morning wrestle with the cat - once my jabs are done DH investigates the kitchen to see what the litter tray situation is. Sorts that and then  we have to get 5 tablets into him in the morning - this means I don rubber gloves, swaddle him in a towel, tip him upside down on my lap while DH gets a pen lid (works better than fingers) to persuade him to open his mouth so he can drop the tablets in.  Then we have to persuade him to swallow, let him go and then follow him around picking up the tablets he's managed to get rid of and start all over again!

Why on earth does fur baby have to be sick now? It's making me paranoid and OCD about cleaning. I've been through a whole tub of hand wash in 2 days! So much for relaxing at home!


----------



## LoobyC

Argh am going completely  !!

Am now 5dp5dt and am feeling really low. Just know that it hasn't worked and am holding back tears. I just tested and I know it's early but obviously got BFN, just can't see it changing. Good things just don't happen to me  

Sorry for such a me post but needed it off my chest


----------



## AmyTurtle

Wow ladies you were all awake early / late!!! I'm glad my insomnia seems to have passed - maybe I'm that tired now I can do nothing but sleep? Hating getting up multiple times in the night for the toilet tho! 
Can't believe we're on another new board  we must natter for England! 

Had slight AF type pains this morning, that's not a good sign  trying not to look into it too much and keeping the PMA up. 

Last night I was meant to go out with my friends to wet their baby's head. Obvs being PUPO I didn't go as they don't know but I heard from another friend how they were all complaining about me being flaky etc! Charming! 
The friend who told me knows what's going on and told them I wasn't very well

It's not raining here.....yet  so if it does we can snuggle on the sofa all day

Oh looby, sorry you're feeling like that. Where's you PMA gone honey? You're right 5dpt is too early for a line, you'll have the   after you


----------



## izzylizzy22

My goodness you ladies were awake early and like night owls I'm having trouble to stay awake these days lol


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Looby...you naughty girl    if you are preg it may be too early to detect on a HPT yet give it a few more days Hun...and massive hugs   xxx

Me and DP just made friends...I burst into tears and now he's taking me to meadow hall


----------



## maymay1986

Ok so I am on my way home with a grade 3bb embryo in the womb.  they seem to think its a good embryo so fingers crossed.  by the way what does pupo mean? X


----------



## nettya

You're Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (PUPO) MayMay - congratulations!


----------



## AmyTurtle

Congrats Maymay! A 3bb is a good grade! well done


----------



## Dani B

Canyfloss and Sweetpea, thank you for your kind words  

Maymay, well done on being PUPO. 

AmyT and Lisa, my fellow OTD buddies. How are both getting on?

Looby, don't give up yet. It's still early.

How are all the other 2wwer's?

How are all you pregnant ladies feeling? 

Last but not least, how are all you mid cyclers getting on?

8dp2dt for me, half way there to OTD!! 

xxxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

I'm good thanks Dani, 3dp5dt so only just in to the 2ww. DH and I discussed yesterday whether we would test before we go to the hospital, I think we will do a test on the 1st. How about you?

x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Congrats maymay on being PUPO, hope it all went well today xx

Lisa glad you and your DP are back on talking terms, hope you both have a lovely day Hun xx my E/C is on Tuesday should get a call today between 2 & 4 to give me time and when to do trigger tomorrow, so scary   xx

Looby chin up my lovely, and try and stay   it may still be a little early to show up, but   that everything works out for you Hun xxx


----------



## Dani B

Glad your doing well. Think I'm going to wait until OTD. I've waited patiently so far so thought I may as well crack on with it lol. Counting down the days mind. 

G3, how are things?

xxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi dani, every thing good thank you Hun, how are you, half way there babe   how you feeling? Xx


----------



## Dani B

I'm feeling good   This 2ww isn't is not as bad as I thought it was going to be. 
You still stimming? When is your EC?

xxxx


----------



## kirstielou

Hey all

We had 1 blast transferred this morning. We were told it was text book and just hatching out. So happy xxxx


----------



## Dani B

Kirstielou, congrats on being PUPO   keeping everything crossed for you.

xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Busy girls ain't we omg glad your feeling better xx 

I didn't work too hard was hardly any work suits me xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Dani I'm glad your 2ww hasn't been to bad and hope next week goes quick for you and   you get your BFP, my E/C is booked for Tuesday just waiting to hear what time, tonight hopefully is my last stimming injection and trigger tomorrow   xx

Kristielou congrats babe on being PUPO hope it all went well today xx


----------



## Dani B

Kezza, how's full time going? 

G3, thank you. Come onnnnnn my BFP!   Your treatment has flown by. It does go quick once you start doesn't it. Bet you are so excited.

xxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

It really does go so quick its quite scary really, I am getting more excited


----------



## kezza_1980

Dani not to bad I'm tired though all the time I expected normal hours but they put me on daft ones xx


----------



## Dani B

G3, bless you. You'll be PUPO before you know it  

Kezza, they know you're pregnant don't they? Surely they should be more lenient with your hours. Have you tried speaking to them about it? Might be worth a try, your baby and your health is more important.

xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I have said that if I dont adjust I will go back to part time unless they change hours  xx


----------



## Kobby76

Hi ladies.

Just wanted you to know that I haven't forgotten you and am still reading and keeping up with your posts. And aren't you a busy non sleeping lot! Sorry to hear a few of you are suffering with insomnia.
Congratulations to all the newly PUPO ladies! May you 2ww be a smooth one x
Hope all of those already in their 2ww are still sane, remember don't test too early. Be strong and wait for your OTD,   it's a good result for you all x
And those still awaiting their EC and ET's, not long now! Happy follicle growing x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Man alive I am a fragile sobbing wreck today! Bloom in' hormones and Cyclogest! And somebody ban me from google ... Totally lost it this am cos I've been having spotting for 2 days now (7DPO) but read somewhere that implantation bleeding only lasts 1 day ... So totally convinced myself my body is rejecting pregnancy ... 
Seriously, would someone like to section me now?!! 
I've decided waking at 4am didn't help so I'm off to sleep for a bit to see if I can wake up sane again!

On a positive note: Kobby it's so good to hear from you! Have you made any further progress in deciding what tests to have before cycling again? 
I hope everyone else's Saturday is more cheerful  
Congrats to Maymay and Kirstielou on being PUPO!


----------



## Kristina2012

Ladies, sorry tho is gonna be a me post. 

I was also awake at 3.40am to test as today is 13dp2dt. Clinic gave me a clear blue plus which is like a suitable. I didn't even no how to use it and that time in the morning!
So I did it and it showed an extremely faint line - this shows up as a cross if it is positive, so not 2 lines. 
I then googled it as alot of women are saying that year are going out false positives as the lines are ecaporation lines so am totally deflated now and still feel like I'm in limbo land as just don't know now. 
Havnt done another test but went superdrug and bought first response - 4 of them as I read the pink tests are better to use. 
So dreading testing tmrw. 

Hope everybody is ok. Had a weddin this morning an just designed my 30th party invite. 
What incredibly miserable weather!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey kristina, I used first response all the time but mine was stronger in the evening till past OTD xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza I will try again in the morning with first response. I just don't like using digital tests!
Seeing one or two lines is just so much easier and less complicated.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes I know what you mean good luck for morning xx


----------



## Jem01

G3 I have my scan on 6th sept! Fingers crossed all is well!

Louise I'm so sorry darling, I hope you begin to feel better soon, take good care of yourself xx

Kristina I have absolutely everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh Jem your scan is day after my second one  xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Evening ladies

What rubbish weather we are having today, went and had my nails done today with that shellac stuff then clinic rang with my times and said no nail varnish opps... But as long as its not on my toes it should be ok, so 7.15am on Tuesday ready for 8am E/C which means gotta leave at 5am not looking forward to that... X

Kristina good luck for the morning Hun   you get your BFP, hope your feeling bit better tonight thinking of you xx

Much more- I hope your feeling a little Perkier tonight sweetie, and step away from google lol I drove myself  crazy before all this treatment looking every little thing up on google that I was a total mess, And felt so negative and deflated, but everyone of us is different and may react slightly different so please try and stay   Hun, thinking of you xxx

Jem how exciting bet you can't wait hun, fingers crossed it will come around quickly and I'm sure everything will be perfect xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3... Oooh! Tuesday  that's great! Will be keeping everything crossed that you get some nice eggies! And at least your nails will look nice!! Hope they let you keep it on xx

Kristina... Will be praying for you tonight for a BFP   good luck sweetie.

Kezza...hope your ok after your long day at work.

Muchmore... Hugs to you Hunni   it's such a crappy time this 2ww and that darn progesterone ..hope u feel better tomorrow and hopefully the bleeding is nothing to worry about.

Kobby... Nice of you to still pop in and check on us...how r u? Xx

Afm... Day started off not so good...was awake at stupid o'clock and me a DP were still off with each other from last night...I then burst into tears saying I know I'm not pregnant bla bla bla! We then made up...went to meadow hall and got some nice new things ( bigger )  and that's it really. 

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the wet bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Evening Lisa, thank you darling, im glad you had a good day Hun, nothing better than some retail therapy to sort us out lol hope your feeling bit better tonight hunni, keep  ....
I really hope they do let me keep it on as i can only get it off with acetone .. oopsy   xxx


----------



## tina11

Hey ladies 

Hope you are all ok.!! 

Congrats to all the bfp     so nice to see so many    

Sorry the bfn, dnt ever give up on your dream   ^hugme

congats to the pupo ladies hope you are coping ok. The hormones reallg mess with us

Kristina- Good luck for tomorrw hun, you got a faint today it will get darker. 

Lisa- glad you are feeling better. Shopping always helps  

G3- good luck with et, hw many are you haVinb transferred? 

Much more -  hope you are feeling better sweetie?  

Kobby- how are you doing? Its good to hear from you. Have you you had you review yet? X

Afm- am deciding what I should do next. Tryin to get my review arranged. Will probably cycle again in 3 months. Trying to get my body into the best possible health. 

  to all xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi Tina- hope your ok Hun, I'm having E/C on Tuesday, I did originally asked to have two put back but they said coz of my age they only advise 1, but may ask again when it come to E/T and see if they will let me have two    hope you can decide on the next stages for you and can get your review ASAP, and   it all works out for you xxx


----------



## Jem01

Ah that's great kezza! Could your babas heartbeat be detected at your first scan? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes jem we seen it, it was amazing I was 6 week and 2 days at first one xx


----------



## kellyjake04

Evening LAdies Hope Your All Doing Good. X


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi Kelly how are you xx


----------



## kellyjake04

Hi kezza I'm doing good thanks. hopefully EC  On Wednesday. How's pregnancy going? xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh exciting kelly your nearly on the other side  pregnancy going well, all ok xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Wide awake again and I can hear the tests calling me   think I might do one.... Not sure xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning lisa did you test or didn't you xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning kezza. Yes I did using a clear blue plus... I'm 7dp5dt and got a faint positive... Don't want to believe it yet though ..? I'm 12 days past trigger xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I just tested every day and every other day sounds like you are though so cautious congratulations xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

I feel sick.... Will do one again in the morning and see if it gets darker. Hope your ok Hun.

Kristina....been thinking of you Hunni...hope you got your BFP xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Just relax hun you will be fine xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks kezza..are you at work again? Xx


----------



## maymay1986

Congrats on your faint positive. Can I ask... Did you get any symptoms. I had et yesterday and I am already freaking out and looking out for symptoms. Nothing yet.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Maymay...not as such..only a few cramps and boobs a bit swollen but I put that down to the fanny poppers  
Good luck Hun and enjoy been PUPO xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Unfortunately lisa yes xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Morning ladies. I have been tryna get on this site since 545am but there were maintenance works on it!

Lisa, kezza, jem, g3m, Tina - thank you all for your good luck wishes. 

Tested again at 530am and again I got an extremely faint line with a first response so I cannot really give a definite answer whether I am or not!! Today is 14dp2dt however af is not due for another day or so, so not sure if this is still early to test or not?! Still feel like I'm in limbo. 
Wanna get blood tests done but as clinic doesn't offer them I will have to hope gp does otherwise go private. As its bank hol everything will be closed on Monday!
I just really hope it's not a chemical either... Never been pg in my life so I guess it shows that at least implantation may have occurred?

Lisa - a cautious congratulations!


----------



## maymay1986

thank you. This is one crazy journey. Good luck to you too.  x


----------



## kezza_1980

Is it the early response ones your using hun xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kristina....that's great that u still got a faint line! I hope it gets stronger Hunni...r u testing again 2 Moro? I am as feeling anxious now. Will be praying for you Hunni    ( I'm not religious)  but I will anyway  
See if your GP will do bloods then...but like u say bank hol now...unless you go to out of hours GP ?  

Kezza ... Hope work doesn't drag for you xx

Maymay..indeed it is a crazy journey! We must all be made of steel for getting through this x


----------



## Kristina2012

Kezza - yes this is the firs response early response. 
I guess I will have to arty on testing everyday and see if it gets stronger. Have a nice day at work can't beleove your up working this early!

Lisa - thanks Hun. I will test again tmrw am and see what happens but getting tired of waking up so early lol. 

Gotta say tho the website countdown to pregnancy and then clicking on pregnsncy tests gallery is great - loads of ppl have posted pics of their pg tests and other ppl vote whether they think its a bfp or bfn!


----------



## Jem01

Kristina, Lisa Im no expert but a line is a line surely?? So cautious congratulations!!   tit gets darker for you both xx

G3 my dr tried to get us to put 1 back because of my age and ohss etc but we put our case across for having 2 bk and she agreed! Pretty sure it's patient choice so if u put up a fight u will get 2 if that's what you want xx


----------



## VesperPea

Oh my the poas police need to be on watch!

Lisa fingers crossed that line stays. How are you feeling? 

Kristina ditto! If your clinic doesn't do bloods is there an early pregnancy unit around you? Depending on their setup they might, even at the weekend. .. also af is not a great indicator - fanny poppers can keep it away s don't hold out on that.

Had upside down insomnia - could not get to sleep last night. Up and at 'em now and feel wiped. Just done my Zita West cd again but could get to the end - does anyone watch dr who? There's that bit where amy pond is both pregnant and not pregnant... part of me is braced for a bfn and wants curl up under the duvet and howl and start grieving, and the other is too hopeful, disappearing off into a future with twins. I know pma is important but so is realism. Aaargh. Right, enough wobbles

Have a good sunday ladies and keep sane my fellow 2wwers and loopy lunar lasses.

Fairydust everyone


----------



## Kristina2012

Jem - thanks Hun. I guess a line is a line but I don't wanna get my hopes up as this had never hapoened for me before! Will test again tmrw and see what happens. 

Vesper - I have heard of path labs near Oxford street, London offers blood trsts for a reasonable price so I may go there on tues if I get appt otherwise will google early pg unit around me see if there is one..
Stay positive tho - how long left till you test and when do you go to India?


----------



## Kristina2012

Vesper - just seen there is an early pg unit at guys London bridge however it is for women who have had problems in their pregnancy so I won't take up space as I don't have any problem right now but will do test privately or with gp.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Vesper...it's natural to feel the way you do right now... I've been like it the last few days..I actually feel ok today apart from a little bit anxious... Keep that pma Hunni  

Kristina..hope you can get a blood test sorted ... Must be many options living in London. My test isn't until the 2nd   that's like 19 days pt 

Jem ...thanks Hun... Hope your ok xx


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina keep going my lovely

Lisa just keep swimming. ..

Jem how are you doing?

Test a week yesterday, india tuesday. Going to tell the colleague I'm sharing a flight and room with that I may be a mess - one way or the other. In the meantime I have a snoozy puppy and a kindle with netflix - not sure I'm getting out of bed today!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning ladies

Lisa and Kristina sounds like   to me girlies,   all so exciting , fingers crossed the test get darker each day, 

hope you can find somewhere you can get your bloods done Kristina xx

Jem- oh really thank u Hun, I properly will ask again then, it took me ages to convince my partner we should have 2 and he finally agreed then we were told no, I think deep down he only wants me to have the one put back, lol xx


----------



## wrxlass81

Morning ladies! 
Cautious congrats lisa and kristina, hope those lines get darker!!
Had a rotten day yesterday lots of stress with family stuff but all sorted now so can relax again. We've decided to have a camping trip to barmouth so off to pack and destress at the beach!!
Hope you all have a good couple of days.xxx


----------



## LoobyC

Morning ladies, 

Lisa & Kristina - congrats! I know there is still a way to go but praying lines get darker for both of you.

G3 - I thought I was going to gave to argue to have 2 put back but on the day the embryologist just said we're putting 2 back - all down to egg quality I guess. 

AFM - I'm still going   , did another test this morning (first response early) at 6dp5dt and of course, still a negative. I know it's early but I just can't see it changing. Not sure whether to keep testing each morning so I'm at least prepared for blood test or just leave it and   for a happy surprise??!!

Sorry to anyone I missed xx


----------



## frater

Morning ladies,

Hope you're all having a nice weekend.  Lisa, kristina, sounds like congratulations are in order?  Fingers crossed your lines get stronger.

I've got another two weeks and 1 day before my first scan. The waiting is driving me crazy! Just want to know my little one has got a heartbeat,  then maybe I might relax a little bit. Im so scared about something going wrong. Just wish I could relax! I did another clearblue digital this morning and got 3+, so that has reassured me a bit. Roll on 9th Sept! xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3.. Hey Hun..I would tell them you want 2... I thought it was standard to have 2 put back... My 1st Ivf I was 23 yrs old and I had 2.. Good luck.

Wrx...sorry you have had a stressful time with family matters   have fun on your camping trip.

Looby.. Your still only 6 dpt ...I'm 7 dpt and mine was very faint... If I were you I would try in 2 more days ..fingers crossed sweetie xx

Frater...thanks Hun...it's still early days but we will see...I know it can't be the trigger. Ooooh you must be so excited about your scan! Try not to worry I'm sure everything will be just fine! I've got a cb digital but think its to soon to use it...when did you? Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Looby, g3m, wrxl, frater, vesper - thank you for the kind words. 

Lisa - gosh your blood test is quite a long way away... Actually only 8 days left but I can imagine them going by so slowly... Will you be testing again ? I used clear blue opus yday and don't like them. Just prefer the simple first response!

Looby - it is still far too early to test. Your a poas addict! I'm 14dp2dt and today's line is extremely faint so for you at 11 days is very early! 

Wrxl - have a great trip at the beach. 

Frater - that is reassuring that test says 3+!


----------



## frater

Lisa, I did my first test 14days post egg collection.  Which was 11 days post transfer I think. Couldnt wait any longer! X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kristina... I know I thought my test was ages away too! I had 5dt on the 18th.. I will test again in the morning..I used clear blue plus and have another one. Are you gonna carry n testing too? X

Frater... I'm only 7 dp5dt. It couldn't wait...most people say the HCG won't show until day 9 x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Happy bank hol from wales I think the sun will shine today.
I have been catching up reading in bed  ut have forgotten what you r up to. I think g3 has ec tues so enjoy your drug free day tomorrow x
I am worried as usual ! I think I havent rested but has been non stop with 3 teenages in hous! The first nite theycame back from pubdand had party til 3 normally I would jion them but when you are trying not to drink. Lots of cooking but actually least its keeping my mind off. 0 symptoms other than big fat belly lol and tiredness from insomnia a d teenage raves ! Lol 
Hope u all vet bfps


----------



## G3mg3m28

Looby- still early days Hun keep   and try again in few days time, and fingers crossed,

Lisa- hay Hun I also through it was standard to have 2 if you wanted, so hopefully they may allow it can only ask,   how you feeling this morning Hun very excited I expect   xx

Frater hope the next couple of weeks goes quick for you hun and then you can put your mind at rest and see your little bubba on the scan for the 1st time how amazing xx

Choco- thank you Hun, am looking forward to a lay in tomorrow with out getting up early to jab me self lol, sounds like your keeping yourself busy lol and enjoying your bank holiday   xx


----------



## Candy-floss

My goodness girls so much to catch up on again lol

Kristina & Lisa   your lines get stronger xx

Will try catch up with everyone, it's all go x


----------



## AmyTurtle

your lines get darker ladies  Surely tho a line is a line?!?

Chocochine, hope you're having a great time in Wales, my belly seems to have gone down a bit which has worried me slightly. Everything makes me worry haha!

Frater I hope the next few weeks go quick for you and don't drag - I bet it was reassuring to see a 3+

Looby is it too early at 6dp5dt to tell? I am 4dp5dt and hope to hold out until at least next Sat which will be 10dp5dt. My OTD is 2nd which is 12dp5dt

Vesper keep thinking   lovely, how are you feeling?

Morning to everyone else, Kezza your weekend starts after todays shift doesn't it? 

xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thursday and Friday my days off Amy xx


----------



## tina11

Kristina and lisa- congrats on your bfp.         your lines get darker. 

Looby- its early you can still get you bfp.   for you xx

Enjoy your day everyone. Looks like it is going to be a lovely day!! I'm off to a BBQ today.


Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Sorry Kezza, I thought it was Mon and Tues. Hope the day goes quick for you xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Candy floss, Tina and Amy - thank you. 
Amy - yes a line is a line, however I would expect Lisa'a line to get darker over the days as a&e has tested but today is my otd and 2 weeks after et so I reckon should be dark! Anyway will test again tmrw and see what happens. Some ppl have chemical pregnancies too were there is a positive on the test but then it disappears meaning early miscarriage so we shall see. 

Choco - enjoy Wales with the teenagers!

Tina - have you enquired about having a womb scratch? It increases the chances of when you have a FET. 
I'm also off to a BBQ, enjoy!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovelies!
Lisa congrats on even the faintest of lines. It means something has happened at least. Praying it goes from strength to strength  
Kristina ... Oh bless you how blooming frustrating! We all hold out for the hallowed OTD cos then it's all meant to be clear ... and then it's not. Is it worth using a different brand of test ... Or testing at different time of day. Dint someone (Candyfloss maybe?) say she got the darkest line in the evenings not the mornings?

To everyone wondering re how many envies clinics will put back: the clinics are in a tricky position cos the HFEA (Government body that supervises fertility treatment etc) have told all of them they've gotta reduce their rates of multiple births ... just cos there are more dangers in a multiple pregnancy ... So some have put in rules about how many you can have back, whereas others just try to persuade younger women just to have 1. But at the end of the day, as our embryologist said to us in our last cycle: "they are your embryos so ultimately it's up to you". That seems to be the line most clinics take. 
Have a lovely Sunday ladies! We're off out for Chinese and I'm feeling much calmer than yesterday thank goodness!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Much more- thank you Hun for the info regarding embies, that does make sense, have a lovely day at the Chinese xxx

Kristina and Tina have a great time at your BBQ's, least the sun's started to make an appearance lol so should be a lovely afternoon, xx

Enjoy your bank holiday ladies xx


----------



## omg

Hi lovelies,
Lisa, Kristina- That sounds really really positive, looks like you've both got a BFP, YIPPIE.  

TMI-Ive just been to the loo and have brown colored discharge, i dont know if i should be pleased or not but feel devastated  i know brown is supposed to be old blood, but i have never had this before with any other pregnancy but 2 of them were ectopic and other 2 ended in miscarriage im 8dp3dt, has anyone else had this about this time, i dont want to tell Dh, as im going to break down and cry and trying to be brave


----------



## maymay1986

This two week wait seems worse than everything else.  I feel like im getting period pains. I only had et yesterday. I wanted to enjoy it. 

Hope your all keeping well. X


----------



## omg

Im so sorry to keep moaning and dont want to bring anyone down, have tryed to be so positive but.......

Hope everyone else is doing all ok. xx


----------



## Dani B

Hi girls.

Kristina, It looks really promising. A line is there for you. I know you don't want to get your hopes up too much luv, but there IS a line there. Just remember my feeling I had ok?   

Lisa, go you with your line aswell   you and Kristina are carrying on this lucky thread.

Omg, don't apologise. You moan all you want. It does sound like implantation bleed that though. They do say every cycle is different so you may get this regardless of not having it before. It sounds promising.

How's everyone else doing today. I'm 9dp2dt and waiting ever so patiently and being chilled. Quite proud of myself  

xxxx


----------



## omg

Dani- Thanks hun, think it was just a bit of a shock , will just have to wait and see what will be, told Dh and broke down in tears and feel a lot better now, im not  a crier but have seemed to keep spontaneously bursting in to tears over last few days. Well done for being so chilled in your wait.


----------



## Dani B

You're bound to need a cry luv, will be a mixture of emotion, hormones, drugs and everything. Try staying positive. I'm   ing that it is implantation bleed for you and sending you lots of        

xxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

OMG... Sending you some pma      hoping the brown is implantation bleed   after day 4 pt I felt tearful and negative too it's the awful progesterone.  

Maymay...don't panic Hunni...I'm sure you won't be a big AF pains just yet...it will be e drugs.

Dani... Your doing so well and been so patient! Proud of u...unlike me miss impatient  

Afm...I've been going   so I've been and got 2 tesco brand hpt's just done another... And sure enough there's a faint pink line!!!


----------



## Dani B

Ha ha, thank Lisa. I've shocked myself with my patience coz I've always been the most impatient person all throughout my life. I guess this IVF has helped me become a bit more patient with things. 
Another line is a good sign   Wo hooo. You must be so excited right now.

xxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Omg- darling don't be silly your not moaning at all, if you can't tell us about it your'll drive your self  , I can't really advise much as this is my 1st cycle so prob aint the best person to give advise ol but everyone is different hun, and I hope it is just old blood and   everything will be fine. Try and stay   and hope you start to feel a little better xx

Lisa, so exciting babe, big congrats are in order, you must be on   xxx


----------



## Dani B

G3, are you excited for Tuesday?  

xxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi dani I am getting little excited now hun but think I'm more scared, there alway something to worry bout if It ain't one thing its something else lol how have you been Hun xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Much more - thank you for your message! How are you keeping? Has the spotting stopped? I would say that's a good sign!

G3m - thanks Hun, BBQ was great, surprisingly weather was great too! What you upto this weekend?

Omg - hey, I had exactly the same at 9dp2dt so would make it 11 days which is same as you!! I was also dissapointes but Jem on here also had it at 11 days and she got a bfp! So it's def a good thing, nothing bad. Are you taking progesterone?

Lisa - congrats again! It's def happening, so pleased for you x

Dani - hey Hun thanks so much! Yes I remember you told me you had a good feeling about me and that really helped me keep positive! I'm just thinking now whatever happens happens but at least I saw a line which I never have done ever before lol. 
Can't believe you're already 9dp2dt! And you have remained so patient too! It's def your time as well, and I reckon it'll be twins for you! What you upto this weekend? X


----------



## omg

Kristina- thankyou, makes it better knowing you two have both had it and both have bfp  yes im on progesterone, progynova and clexane. Glad you had a nice relaxing day out and weather was good. x

Lisa- so pleased you got a second line, your def preggers


----------



## Kristina2012

Omg - which clinic are you with? I was on all the same stuff as you on last tx!

May may - forgot to say I had af pains the next day after et so I think it's quite common!


----------



## omg

Kristina- im at Exeter PCRM, I havent had any  more brown stuff since i wigged out earlier, have got kinda butterfly feeling in belly but nothing that hurts it just feels a bit weird, if you know what i mean? what stuff are you on this time round with your clinic? and also your GP should do bloods for you for free. x

g3- just when you think you get over one hurdle another one pops up  , dont think any of us are going to "not worry for months"  until we have our bambinos


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kristina so pleased you had a great day hunni,  I went back home this weekend to spend time with family, now on way back home to do trigger at 8 and they have shut the only road I no to get back home off, so am stuck in loads of traffic and starting to panic coz it takes 2 hours to get home, and i may just hit my partner in a min if he don't stop sending me all round the houses ( like he knows where we are) arghh  xx rant over lol


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hey kristina ... Good on you for staying philosophical  that's no mean feat in this business. Holding out for you for a good solid line! 
Yes I'm good today thanks. Spotting has stopped and sore boobs kicking in ... Ouch! 
It is so frustrating that AF symptoms and pg symptoms are so alike!
Maymay it's way too early for those cramps to be bad news I can promise you! Every twinge and ache you get for the next week at least, think of it as the drugs or the envies! Either way, those are good aches and pains cos it means the drugs are working and the envies are settling in


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

G3 try not to panic hopefully you will get home in time to fo your trigger x if not the clinic may have to delay your ec by 39 mins just drive safe x


----------



## Claire28

Hello everyone: I haven't been on for a couple of days and there are 40 new pages 😣

I am not sure where you are all up to now but I hope there is lots of     news out there and as always wishing you all the best 

SHARRY please can you add my ET date as today! And official test date as the 6th September.

Thank you!!


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

OMG...thanks Hun..I'm not taking this as gospel just yet though.

Kristina..how u feeling Hun? We will b up at crack of dawn poas  

G3.... Calm down Hunni...all is gonna b just fine...if the trigger is late then it's late just let the clinic know  

Claire28... Congrats on been Pupo  

Just spoke to a friend who has a child through IVF and told her about my 2 faint lines today and she said they could be false?? I'm worried now... I had trigger shot on 11th so that's 14 days ago.


----------



## maymay1986

Thank you muchmore. That has made me feel so much better. I need to calm down.  I hope things are going well for you.  x


----------



## happyhay

Definitely not trigger,  that takes 5 days to go x
You have a BFP  x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Omg- your so right Hun its a constant worry, but we will get there in the end   xx

Well girls I've made it home with 5min to spear only taken 3 and half hours to get home, 

Choco thank you Hun, that was really reassuring to know they could just put it back a little, xx

Lisa- thank you hunni, just glad could get home in time, try not listen to what your friend said Hun, every person is different and this may be the right in some cases, but I'm sure yours ain't so you keep   and we all look forward to seeing that BFP result on your OTD   xx

Claire- congrats on being PUPO hope it all went well today xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks happyhay   I really hope so xxx

G3 ... So pleased you got back in time... Now try and relax Hun... Thanks for your kind words xxx


----------



## Dani B

Kristina, thank you   I really hope you're right   I'm having a lazy weekend. Just had an hour walk in the woods a couple of hours ago with hubby and the pooch. How was your BBQ?

G3, your so right chick, always something to worry about in all this. You'll be absolutely fine, I have faith that everything will work out for you. I'm doing well thanks. Just plodding on, waiting to test, just the usual lol.

Hope everyone else is well tonight.

xxxx


----------



## miss-sweetpea

Hi Ladies, 

So much to catch up on. Congrats Kristina and Lisa - I have a good feeling you lines are going to get stronger. Kristina if I remember think we shared similar symptoms and I am still trying to convince myself that my BFP is real so keep .

OMG - I had the same discharge as you two days before my OTD followed by pink spotting and AF cramps and was certain that was too late for me but I was wrong so I really think this is a good sign for you.

G3 - delighted you made it back in time. Best of luck for your transfer.

Dani - You have the patience of a saint and always so positive, it is lovely to read your messages.

Frater - I know exactly how you are feeling. I won't be able to relax until after my first scan on the 11th and I'm told everything is ok. I'm terrified that this is just too amazing to be happening to me!    I'm still having AF like cramps and my boobs are beyond sore - have you had any of these symptoms? 

I'm sorry if I have missed anybody out. Everyone that is PUPO, having EC or ET, best of luck to you.

Tina  -hope you are ok hun?

You all are in my thoughts and prayers. xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Lisa thank u Hun, Im now relax and looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow and a nice lay in with out having to set alarms xx

Dani thank you for your lovely words Hun, how long now till your OTD, looking forward to seeing your BFP!   xxx

Sweet pea thank you, it was just my luck something went wrong on my way home lol hope your doing well xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning ladies....

Well I'm up at stupid o'clock again! Just done another poas   8dp5dt today and it's definitely darker than yesterday! 

Will catch up with u all later as gonna try and sleep again  

Kristina...still got my fingers crossed for u my friend xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls Lisa all is looking good then congratulations xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Yay Lisa    so happy for you darling, xxx


----------



## omg

Morning early birds  

Hope everyone is doing all ok today and feeling   for the week ahead. As always lots going on this week with tests, EC, ET, and everything else. Hope everyone on the 2ww are doing all okay and staying  x

Sweetpea- Thank you so much for your boost, what with you, kristina and Jem, all having the same thing i have woken up loads more   

Lisa- yippie, you are definitely preggers   you most be so excited good job you got some new clothes as your going to be needing those bigger sizes.  

Kristina- Hope your doing all ok today, when are you going to test again?? know it's going to be positive for you. x

G3- only one more sleep for you, and your be getting your little eggs fertilised and well on your way for a bit more worry  and then the 2ww 

Kezza- how are you feeling today? Hope your doing all ok and enjoying having that little baby inside. x

Dani- hope your still being calm and collected, another day closer to your test date  

Muchmmore- hope your doing a ok on your 2 ww and arent to tired. x

Sorry if i have missed anyone but it's still early!


----------



## Kristina2012

Morning ladies!
Lisa - thays fantastic news congrats! 

I re-tested again this morning and although a line appeared within 3 min again it is light. Oh well, I am going to have my bloods tested tmrw for hcg and progesterone an will get the results back within 2hours so should know what my hcg levels are like!

Much more - the spotting  sounds promising!

Dani - BBQ was great thanks. Walk in the woods sounds lovely! 

Miss sweet pea - yes I think we both had brown discharge right? When do you go for a scan?

Omg - I am on gestone intramuscular injections. NHS don't give many meds, my first tx was private! Good you don't have anymore discharge, that's very positive!

G3m - enjoy your drug free day today 

Ppl who have had bfp, are you still getting af pains? I had a lot yday. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## omg

Kristina- its a line hunni, regardless of how dark its there! and its been there for a few days  im not private im nhs funded as this is my first cycle, which is why i only had 1 embryo put back as clinic said if i only had 1 put back i would be funded for a 2nd try if it didnt work. x


----------



## Kristina2012

Omg - you are right, it's a line! I'm cautiously getting a bit more excited now! Gonna have to watch what I eat and carry on with the healthy eating! 
When will you be testing? X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kristina... So pleased you got a line again Hun!!  my friend who had twins naturally said she only ever got a faint line on testing  

OMG...thanks Hun...still cautious but feeling positive   how r u feeling?

G3 ... Morning   tomorrow you will be PUPO ...exciting ..enjoy your drug free day xx

Kezza...thanks Hun... Have a good day at work.

Dani... Hope your ok sweetie almost OTD for you...your been so good xx


----------



## omg

Kristina- i've missed first wee of the day so going to go out and get a few tests later on, think i might do tonight and tomorrow a.m and then keep going! im 9dp3dt so hoping something should show im excited for you. xx

lisa- tons more   today. xxx


----------



## LoobyC

Morning everyone!

So pleased for you Lisa and Kristina - cant believe the BFPs this month!!

I'm 7dp5dt transfer today and not sure whether to test or not. Thinking about it overnight, the 2 embies I had put back one was a pre blast and one an early blast so I'm guessing they might be a bit slower than a true 5 day blast? What do you guys think? Xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Looby...give it a couple more days Hunni ...will be   for you xxx


----------



## omg

hey Looby- truthfully.. havent got a clue, if you do test and it is negative it doesnt mean its a true negative as clinic said it really can take as long as they say! so just think it through and how you would deal with it if your bfp doesnt show just yet. x


----------



## Candy-floss

Huge congratulations Lisa & Kristina on your BFP's!! Delighted for you both XX


----------



## maymay1986

Hello everyone. Great to hear about the good news for most of you. 

I have just spoken to the clinic who said that our other four embryos could not be frozen.  im very sad. I'm also worried that that means the one in my womb is not developing properly.  x


----------



## Dani B

Morning girlies. How are we all today?

Miss Sweetpea, your such a sweetie. How is pregnancy treating you so far? You must be feeling on   right now. Are you excited for your scan? Try not to worry too much about it, everything will be fine, I'm sure of it  

G3, glad you have faith in me   I'll try not to disappoint everyone. Hope you enjoy your injection free day today. Your EC tomorrow, how exciting!

Omg, yeah I'm still sane lol. How are you feeling?

Kristina, definite   for you. I'm so pleased for you. Hope all goes well with your bloods tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine  

Lisa, I'm doing great thank you   Only another week to go. How's yourself luv? You definitely have a BFP, so pleased for you. Bet you can't wait to ring the clinic on test date.

Looby, I agree with what Omg and Lisa said chick.

Candyfloss, how are you feeling little miss pregnant?    

Maymay, my clinic said the odds of getting frozen embryo's is 1 in 7 so don't worry about it too much luv. They put the best embryo in remember so they are giving you the best chance they can. As hard as it is, try to stay positive. This wait can give you negative thoughts now and again, but you've just got to believe that you and the doctors have done everything you can to make it work. Sending you lots of          

AFM ladies, 1 more week to wait   10 days down, 7 to go. Oh well, I'll just enjoy seeing all you girls get BFP's in the meantime   I had a dream last night. I dreamt that I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive, but then turned to negative. Guess this   is sending me a bit   after all   I just don't realise it, ha ha. 

xxxx


----------



## omg

Maymay- try not to be to upset, i know how you feel as we couldnt freeze any of our embryos, try not to dwell on it and concentrate on the perfect little embryo thats inside you. You might not ever need any frozen ones! i just tryed not to think about it and said to myself " well i'll cross that bridge, if i have to" and we have done one cycle we can do it again!


----------



## maymay1986

Thank you ladies. I have been crying all morning. Mental really.  omg when are you doing your test? Do you know what grade your embryo is? X


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi everyone!
Lisa and kristina this is looking awesome! I know you're both holding your breath a bit at the moment but allow yourselves some bursts of joy today cos it looks like it's all been worth it. 
Maymay I'm sorry to hear about your emnies. But I'm with the others ... focus on the one you've got. As soon as they put an embryo back into its natural habitat inside you, its chances increase massively and it stands a much better chance than the ones left out in the dish  
Looby and OMG I hope you sort out when you're gonna test and it doesn't drive you mad all day  
Dani we have the same OTD. Only a week to go ... Wow that sounds so long!!!

AFM, awake for hours in the night again grrrr! It's like my body can't switch off for more than 4 hours. Never had trouble with sleep before so it's weird. And then I lie awake planning baby rooms ... and then I stop myself cos that'll be agony if I get a BFN ... All in all it's craaaaaazy  
Happy bank holiday Monday to all!


----------



## omg

maymay- we had 8 cell text book day 3 embryo put back, have just gone and bought 4 tests so will start testing tomorrow and test up  official test date on friday im 9dp3dt at the mo and didnt hve any tests here for this a.m.  x


----------



## maymay1986

I had a 3bb transfered. Its way too early for me to test.  do you feel pregnant? X


----------



## omg

Maymay- Darling, there is no magical way of knowing, it's just fate! im trying to take each day as it comes and it's so hard to know what a re pregnancy symptoms and whats not? this 2ww is probably the worst bit for me, not only is it exciting but there is also an element on finality to it all. I have had days where i have embraced my swollen belly and loved every little symptom and other days where im convinced it hasnt worked, if i could say something to give you the answer you want to hear i would but the truth is no-one can tell you what you want or need to hear, only time will tell. I didnt start to flap till about 7 days in, try and relax and enjoy , i havent really been out and about but have spent hours watching funny stuff, films and series. I have had to drag my self off google because im not sure if it helps or drives you insane, truthfully i think it sends you   because there is no answer for our question. You have had a good embryo put in, the best of the bunch and you must try and remind yourself of that, it will feel like time has stood still but you will get through it and  have that BFP at the end of it. No twinge, pain or symptom means anything untill that OTD. x


----------



## maymay1986

You are so right. This is one crazy journey.  thank you for your kind words. Hopefully things will work out for us all. Just need to try and stay positive I guess.  thank you. X


----------



## omg

maymay- no problemo hunni, ive had to let out my worrys and heartache several times on here and there has always been someone to give me a boost, were all in the same boat on the same mystical journey   we all get those BFP and im sure we will  the weather here is awesome! just seen a mini ralley on way back from the supermarket, but just dont feel like i wanna sunbathe or do anything really other than just wait and count down the days, i would advise against this as im sure it doesnt help!


----------



## omg

Find something funni to watch on tinternet, that helps loads. x


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies

Lisa and Kristina it's sounding really positive my lovely ladies! My clinic always says a line of any description means your hcg levels are high enough to register - only the ones with week indicators can tell how much hcg so the darkness of the line is not a good indicator- they stop registering any line at a certain point - they're not that clever! Good luck

Maymay good luck my lovely - it's a gutting feeling not to have any frosties but there is always your little bean. Fingers crossed for you.

Feeling disgusting so will keep it short. We also have no frosties and this was our last cycle so feeling a bit on edge and had a horrible upset stomach last night so feeling like we're done. Hey ho. Chin up and all.

Fairydust ladies sending you all pma and hope as that's our secret weapon xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Hi vesperpea out test date is a long way off x I have had a few mild pains but to be fair I had more last cycle when I had a bfn! I was really going to try not til test till you do. This is probably my last chance too.  Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## AmyTurtle

Chocochine, Vesper - I'm sure you'll both be fine and won't need another cycle as you'll get your BFPs soon xx

I've had af pains all day and someone on here said ages ago that af arrives within two days of stopping the bum bullets so I'm thinking af is ready but they are just holding it at bay. I'm 5dp5dt and OTD is a week today. This time next week we'll know whether this cycle has worked - scary stuff 

Maymay, has your PMA done a runner with mine?! We need to get hold of it again sharpish and keep a hold of it  

Muchmore trying to sleep is a nightmare isn't it! I've been all over the place lately

Hope everyone else is enjoying what's left on the lovely bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## Kobby76

I hope all you summer loving ladies have had a good bank holiday weekend and have managed to relax and not concentrate too much on the 2ww.

We have our follow up on Wednesday 18th, just weighing up all our options as DH isnt keen for us to do a straight forward ICSI cycle as after two failed attempts something has to be different. Still a chance my sister would give us her eggs but we are going to wait til after we talk to the doctor before deciding what path we'll take. DH and I had a real honest conversation about the future and we've both agreed that we can't go on letting this dominate our lives, so we give ourselves 1 year and then we are giving up trying. It's not an easy choice and I pray we'll get pregnant before then but there has to be an end somewhere. Have arranged to see a counsellor to talk through how I'm feeling and try and work out what I'd do with my life if I wasn't a mum, as I certainly don't want to be a nanny for the rest of my life, maybe hubby can take that job abroad hes always wanted and we could live somewhere else for a while which I'd never been keen on before cause i pictured having kids and living close to my family. Anyway am getting ahead of myself, just readying myself for the worst case scenario but hoping we'll get our dream on our next try x

Take care ladies. Good luck and baby dust to you all x


----------



## Claire28

Congrats Lisa and Kristina! All sounding very positive 😊😊

Thank you g3! Hope your drug free day is going well and all the very best for tomorrow. You will be absolutely fine

Happy BH everyone x


----------



## VesperPea

Kobby sounds like you are looking forward and that is a good thing but you're so right not to get ahwad of yourself - dh and I had decided that if our last full cycle didn't work, we would adopt and lo! our little miracle arrived. It ain't over til the fat lady (that's me at the mo!) sings. Best of luck for your follow up xxx

Choc Amy thanks lovelies

Claire sorry I missed you earlier - congrats on being pupo


----------



## MuchMore2013

Vesper ... TMI alert ... One of the symptoms I haven't shared with this thread so far is that I've had one or two pretty nasty bouts of diarrhoea. Normally I just don't do sickness or stomach upset so it really threw me and made me worried. But when I did some judicious googling I discovered that it is a known side-effect of Cyclogest and also of some PG vitamin supplements. Apparently some of them contain a laxative ingredient cos so many ladies get constipated in pregnancy. 
I've noticed all along that you and I have similar reactions to Cyclogest so I wonder if its messing with your digestive system like its messed with mine. 
Either way it def does not mean you're done just yet, brave lady. You jolly well keep believing for that BFP till someone somewhere has heard a fat lady sing  
Mind you, I should be honest and confess to having one of those "it hasn't worked" days. Time I took my own advice I reckon


----------



## Kristina2012

Evening ladies. 

Lisa - how are you feeling?

Omg - did you end up testing?? 

Candy floss - are you back st with from tmrw? Exciting that you can leave the job in 8 months time!

Dani - your dream must be you stressing subconsciously... I had a weird dream every night in the 2ww!

Looby - how are you feeling?

May may and vesper - I also had no frosties and had only one transferred - it really can happen - have faith!
I had a wobble and moaning that it wasn't gonna happen at day 11 and 12 but this must have been the trigger had left my system. I know it's hard but keep positive. I always had a back up plan in case and kept myself occupied planning my 30th bday party. 
Vesper - you have India to look forward to and some duty free shopping!

Choco - I slo had more symptoms when I had a bfn compared to this tx. Hopefully that's good news for you too. 

Amy turtle - I have had af pains since 1dp2dt and it was really bad yday! Pg and af symptoms are almost the same. It could mean embryo is snuggling in your womb. 

Kobby - good luck with everything. Hope it happens within a year. 

Claire - thanks Hun. How you feeling?

Much more - hope you're keeping we'll

G3m - good luck with ec tmrw!

Jem, miss sweetpea - how are you getting on?

Kezza - how are you?

Hope everyone's keeping well goodnight xx


----------



## wrxlass81

Evening ladies! Hope you've all had a nice bank holiday!! 

Maymay - I had little pains after et and have had on and off since with a little nausea at times with them. Try not to worry and maintain the   I just think embie getting snug in there!
Omg - hope your feeling a little better and have regained your  , not religous but   your little one settled in!!x
gm3 - good luck for ec tomorrow!! You'll be fine hope youve baked a good number!!x
Claire - congrats on being pupo!
Lisa - congrats lines are getting darker!!  
kristina - hope your blood test tomorrow goes well and shows good hcg level.xx

My overnight camping trip did me the world of good...loved the sun, relaxed and de-stressed and finally enjoying being pupo with all its wonderful side effects!   Me and DH met up with my in-laws who are the only people we havnt told as the whole town would know so off to the pub we went and told a little white lie "I have had urine infection so on antibiotics" boom, no alcohol test passed! This morning Mil asked what I was taking as she saw me sneek my conception support tablet "oh its just my antibiotic!" Boom, passed the folic acid taking test! Even managed fanny poppers on time so impressed myself with My camping organisation and lies   so my dh away working again til friday night which is ideal as will stop me testing early.,, roll in saturday!!xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Evening all  

Kristina...I'm not bad thanks..still a bit in between...how about u And I keep knicker checking?

G3... Hope your ready for your big day tomorrow Hun...thinking of you  

Kobby... Good to hear from you and great news that you have your review coming up.

Looby...hope your ok sweetie...have u decided when u are testing again? 

Wrx...pleased you had a nice trip Hun...and managed to keep things under wraps   carry on enjoying been PUPO...sat will soon come around xx

Vesper... Where's that pma gone?  

Kezza..hope work has been ok and your not over doing things.

Everyone else ...hope your all taking great care of your selfs  

Well I'm off to bed soon as been up since 4am and I'm shattered  
Think I might use my clear blue digital in the morning   xxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello kristina I am good thanks hun how ru? Xx


Lisa work was quiet  so got to go home at 12 so me and hubby went to visit his family in Liverpool xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Evening ladies, hope you all enjoyed your bank holiday,

Lisa, Kristina, dani, Clair and wrx thank you so much girlys for your good luck messages, I'm getting little nervous now but keeping  ,

Sorry haven't been around much today ladies and hacent done any personals but thinking of you all, am off to bed now as gotta be up at 4   xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

G3 don't be nervous you will be fine xx


----------



## kellyjake04

G3 Massive Good Luck xxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you kezza and Kelly, hope your both doing well,

Well I'm just about to leave to drive to clinic, gotta do quick stop at tesco as can't seem to find my slippers of all the things to worry about lol, so I will catch up with you lovely ladies later on, xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3 ...hope you get on ok sweetie! My clinic said take slippers but gave me clogs anyway when I was there   can't wait to hear your good news later xx

Morning everyone....up at the crack of dawn again!!! So done the clear blue digital and....pregnant 1-2!! Think I should lay off the poas now Or carry on   9dp5dt xxx


----------



## frater

Lisa congratulations! I tested every day in a row for about six days. Im not sure if it was disbelief or I just liked seeing the result.  Probably a mixture of the two. There did come a point though where I thought I cant keep spending money on poas. Those digital ones are expensive! 

Kristina congrats again to you too.

Asm - a week and six days til my scan. Another two week wait has begun! I'm also on knicker watch because I keep expecting something to go wrong, just can't believe im this lucky! Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning Lisa, thank you Hun, I've just arrive my belly is doing somersaults,   congrats again babe your defo got little bubba on board so exciting   xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Lisa how many days past transfer did you start testing? X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Frater...thankyou!!! Nice to hear from you again, how r u finding your pregnancy so far? I might just buy some cheap poas's and do another in a couple of days as blood test not until Monday  

And do believe it! It's happening Hun xxx

G3.... You will be fine darling! It's your turn soon    xxx

AmyT... I was very naughty and I tested 7,8 and 9 days!   how r u feeling?? Xxx


----------



## frater

Hi Lisa,  I've had a little nausea but not much, very sore boobs on and off and I'm very tired all the time.  Not sure if some of this is down to the fanny poppers though! 

G3, hope today goes well for you. Xx


----------



## kirstielou

Hi all

I haven't written for a few days so personals might be hard. Will give them a good go.

G3 -I panic bought a new dressing gown and ended up in the hospital one. Ooopps!! Good luck for this morning, hope it all goes well and you recover nice and quickly.

Lisa - You are naughty with your pee sticks but am so pleased for you 

Frater - Bet you are loving those sore boobs and nausea in a way as its all because you are pregnant. Must be lovely!

Amyturtle - I am not too far behind you. Today I am 3dp5dt and have been having all kinds of weird aches and twinges. Trying to not worry too much but im sure the crazy will kick in soon enough 

Maymay - We also had none or the freezer. 2 had made it to blast on the 6th day but werent great quality so we chose not to freeze. The way we saw it was we would want the best possible chance of getting pregnant and if they weren't good enough then we didn't want to waste a go trying. Fingers crossed for our ones inside. Is your test date 4th like mine?

WRX - Glad that you had a nice trip. I am sure it was a welcome distraction. The antibiotic story works every time 

Vesper - How long until your india trip? Would love that!! Are you holding out until OTD?

Choco - Hold on in there. Why is your OTD so far away??

Kezza - How far along are you now? DO any of your friends and family know??

Kobby - Sounds good that you are planning for your review. We never ask any questions so I could learn a few things of you! I hope that you and your clinic come up with a plan of action

Hi to anyone else xx

AFM - Had another OHSS scan yesterday and its still moderate. Another check on Friday to see whats going on as well and to see if the fluid has gone up or down. The clinic said that I might feel rough if I get a BFP but what if I don't feel rough. Does that mean it hasn''t worked as technically with this OHSS I should have felt a lot worse than I have. Been lots of twinges and pulls and aches but that is to be expected.
Also my bum cheeks are beginning to really ache from my gestone injections 
Feeling positive still 

Much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Sharry: Can you update me on the front page please. ET 24/08 and OTD 4/09*


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Lisa stop peeing on sticks lol xx

Kirstielou im 7week 1day a few close friends know and immediate family apart from he extras my dad told think he happy and can't keep his mouth shut lol,  I have another scan a week on thursday so im already getting nervous about that xx  try not to worry over what the clinc say hun you will be fine xx


----------



## maymay1986

Kirsty. 

Its upsetting when you have frosties. Especially when you hear that others have.  I have a pulling feeling like you at times but that's it. Hopefully things will work out for us. What clinic are you at? For some reason my test date is the 6th. I wonder why
x


----------



## kirstielou

Kezza - u egg shared as well didn't u. Have u asked about your recipient?? 

May - I'm at Woking Nuffield. I don't understand why clinics give different dates. Guessing u could test on the same day as me 

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes kirstie I egg shared I have not asked yet I want to get past 12 weeks as I will be upset if it as not worked for her xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi girls

Sorry gonna be a me post...  

Everything went well today, we managed to harvest 19 eggies I'm so happy as was told at last scan only 11 follies would be mature enough and not all follies contain eggs so we was looking at bout 8 eggs so I'm so pleased, I also asked bout having 2 embryo put back when come to E/T and she  that's fine and was shocked they told me I wasn't able to, so she changed my consent form lol, its all happening now so now next hurdle is hoping these little ones fertilise and we can get to blast on Sunday xx

Thinking of you all, and will do personals later on xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

G3 amazing news hun xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you kezza, hope you and baby (bump) are doing well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Were fine sweet thank you  xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3 ..... Yaaaaay!!!! Amazing news Hun! Pleased u can have 2 back     now rest and drink plenty of fluids xxxx

Kezza ..., lol! I'm addicted to pee sticks !! How many days did u carry on testing? Xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Lisa - you poas addict! I couldn't be bothered to do one today as I just don't like them! I know what you mean about knicker watch I'm doing that too! When was your af meant to be due? Mine was yday. 

Wrxl - glad you had a great time, your story about lying was funny. They do say camping is a good way to re adjust the body clock!

Frater - thank you. I know what you mean about it being unbelievable! 

G3m - great news on the number of follies!!! You did really well! Keys hope try all get jiggy with it with the sperm!

Afm had blood test and they will email me results in a couple f hours. We shall see...


----------



## kezza_1980

Gd luck kristina xx

Lisa I did one once a week until scan after OTD xx


----------



## VesperPea

G3 wow you must be egg-static! Well done lovely girl

Thanks for all your support ladies - just went to the dr to be provivonally prescribed anti malarial tablets which I can't take if it has worked. Have to test Saturday as that's when I should start taking them. Pma is on the floor but ypu amazi g women have just hoiked it up a notch. 

Thank you

Fairydust ladies


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Congratulations g3 rest up now x
Congratulations lisa.
Today I am 6 days post 5 day transfer and officially 8 days to test...... lets see how long I hold out. I definitely have more symptoms after I take the crinoline pessaries. 
Kobby I hope your review goes well x
Vesper pea what will you do about malaria pills if you get bfp which I know u will get x


----------



## wrxlass81

lisa - yey great news those lines are getting stronger!!  
g3m - great number of eggs!!  Now enjoy some rest before et!!  Brilliant they agreed to put two blastos back..i was too chicken to ask!   they get to blast stage for you!! Take it easy for a few days now!!
kezza - glad your doing well, can understand you not wanting to know about your recipient until 12wk point...concentrate on you and bubba for now!!x
kirstylou - hope that pesky ohss chills itself out a bit and you regain feeling in your bum cheeks soon!!xx
amyturtle and frater - hope your both doing well!!
vesper - keep up that   chick...  you cant take those tablets!!  my OTD sat so hoping we both get our bfp!!xx

hope you all have a great day!xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza...how often did u test b4 OTD? 

Kristina... That's good that there's no sign of your AF   mine is due tomorrow but I've had cramps and back ache so I hope not  

Choco...when do u think u will test? Or are you waiting?  

Vesper...not long until sat!!! Lets hope you won't be needing those tablets after all  

Wrx... Good luck for sat sweetie  

Please keep your fingers crossed for me that the witch isn't on her way   xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

I will try and wait til sun or mon x


----------



## Kristina2012

Lisa - I'm sure your af will not arrive. Fingers crossed! I had af pains all the way till yday and some today!

Afm well my results came back and hcg is 77 so it's positive! Oh my gosh I really cannot beleive it and just can't believe it is happening to me!! I'm in a daze!


----------



## Jem01

G3 that's great!  

Kristina I have everything crossed for you! 

Hope everyone is ok whatever stage you are at! xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Sharry please can you update me to a bfp ?

Ladies thank you all so much for your continued support - you guys are amazing. I so hope each and everyone f you gets a bfp pretty much soon! X

Jem - thanks Hun! It's positive!! Did you have a blood test to confirm? What is haooenignwithyou now? Are you waiting for scan? X


----------



## Jem01

Yay Kristina I am soooo happy for you!!    ah you will believe it and every day when you wake up you will remember that you are pregnant! wonderful xx

I didn't have a blood test. I did 2 tests at home then 1 at the hospital when i went in to get more pesseries. My six week scan is 6th Sept! can't wait just praying everything is ok! x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Congratulations kristina x


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - thank you! Hope your still keeping same in 2ww!

Jem - thanks Hun! Not long to go for your scan! Wonder if you're having twins! X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kristina ...so happy for you Hunni        now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Lisa - thanks Hun! Will you carry on testing?! What does your dh say as he's a gp right? Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awe kristina congratulations that's amazing!!!! So pleased for you!!
Gives me hope too as I really feel like AF is coming today even though not due toll Friday. I'm effectively only equivalent of 5DP5DT so surely not, please!


----------



## Kristina2012

Much more - thanks alot! I have had af pains all throughout and also even today! Hope this is your time. When will you test? X


----------



## omg

Hey Ladies,

Kristina- Fantastic news, congratulations  

G3- great news on you EC, that was a brilliant number of eggs. Just try and relax and chill out now. x

I'm 10dp3dt, tested today and BFN but will keep testing up till friday, clinic said keep testing till monday just to be sure, but i really do feel af is on her way it's due tomorrow(14dp EC) and still getting on/off brown stringy stuff(sorry for tmi) and slight pain in right overy?i'm so convinced it's not going to change from a bfn that i asked clinic when i can start next cycle and positively they have said day 21 of this cycle so thats a good thing, I feel quite calm about it all. x

Thinking of you all and sending lots of


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kristina...I will carry on testing...OTD not until Monday but that's later than usual as that takes it to 19dp5dt I can't wait that long as due back at work at the weekend and I need to know before then... Yes DP is a GP he said he could get the practice nurse to do my bloods tomorrow but I'm not sure    Maybe I should xxx

Muchmore... Good luck and hope AF stays away Hun  

OMG...carry on testing I really hope it changes for you xxxx


----------



## kirstielou

Kristina - Congratulations on you BFP 

OMG - I hope things change for you.  

G3 - Well done on your huge crop off eggs

Lisa - Your clinic have you waiting a very long time. I have to test at 11dp5dt. What are you now??


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kirstielou ...I know it's so frustrating   I've only ever waited 17 days on previous cycles with 3dt and this is 5 dt grrrrrr....which clinic r you at? I'm with Care xx


----------



## kirstielou

I'm with Nuffield hospital in Woking x


----------



## wrxlass81

woo-hoo congrats Kristina!!   Think its all given us some   as I know a few of us have been getting af type pain on and off every day!!  xxx

That is a long wait lisa!!  With how the tests are going though I don't think you need to worry about af coming, but if it puts your mind at ease, maybe get your bloods checked as its available! On my OTD i'll be 11dp6dt.xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi ladies,

Thank you all so much for my kind messages, can't wait to find out tomorrow how many have fertilised,

Kristina- OMG congratulation babe fantastic news on your BFP, I'm so happy for you,     xx

OMG- stay   Hun, it could all change in the next couple of days ill be keeping everything crossed for you,   xx

Much more -   AF stays away and you to will get that BFP you deserve xxx

Wrx- thank you Hun, I'm so pleased they agreed to 2   hope your doing ok Hun,

Lisa, dani, vesper -hay girls hope your all doing well today xx

Anyone I've missed, so sorry but i hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Wrx.... I know it's a long wait! I've rang clinic and asked if they had got it right and she said yes they usually test 18 days after which would be Sunday so that's why they are doing it Monday so only one day over!!! 

G3... I'm sure those eggies and sperm are hard at it as we speak! You have a good number of eggs there so I wouldn't worry!! I got 18 and 15 fertilised.


Xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Congrats Kristina!!! That's fantastic news! 

All these BFPs are making me nervous about my OTD! It feels like it is dragging - only 6 days to go / half way there already!


----------



## omg

thanks ladys, will keep POAS and keep everything crossed.


----------



## maymay1986

Hello everyone. Congrats on positives, collections and transfers. 

I'm feeling very low today.  its only 3dp5dt.  I feel like it has not work. I have no idea why. Just very low today. X


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina so happy for you xxx


Lisa every day up to OTD xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza ...I will keep testing but feel so negative today    feel like AF is on her way! Xx


----------



## Kobby76

Lisa. Seems to me if you've got a bin full of pee sticks saying you are pregnant then odds are you are! When is your official OTD?

Kristina. Congratulations  

Omg. Sorry you got a bfn, did you test early? It's good to know your next step if this hasn't worked, it's what stopped me falling apart after my bfn. Although that seems to be catching up with me  

G3. Excellent job on the egg making! You're bound to go to blast with that making. Lets hope they are getting jiggy as we speak x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Aah Lisa don't be down Hun, every test you've done so far has showed that you are pregnant, you wouldn't be human if you didn't worrie babe, but try and stay   coz it defo sounds to me like you have little bubba's on board xx  

Thank you kobby fingers crossed, how are you Hun xx

Maymay- we all have them kind a days Hun, just try and stay   and   everything works out for you xxx


----------



## Jem01

Sorry for the me post but I can't stop crying. I've had light discharge for a few days, earlier tonight it was dark brown now it's red and i feel like im having mild AF cramps. I feel it's all over, can't believe I'm having to write this. I'm trying to remain positive but I just have a feeling. I did a test at about 7pm and it said positive but i just don't understand enough about all this? I'm going to phone my clinic first thing. Gutted xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3 and kobby ..thanks for your positive words   we just drove 18 miles to buy some more clear blue plus for morning...I'm going loopy  

Jem...I know how hard this is Hunni   ring the clinic first thing in morning ..  Thinking of you and got my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Jem keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you lovely

Omg fingers crossed for you too honey

Maymay I was the crazy person sobbing at waterloo station this morning - it's the drugs, the journey, the 2ww madness. Hope you feel better soon. Xxx

Lisa c'mon poas addict you can do it. Keeping everything crossed for you too

Afm numb - dh thinks I'm trying to fool myself into not hoping - it's worked I have no pma! 

Fairydust ladies


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa it will be the pessaries I was the same xx


----------



## maymay1986

Hello ladies.

Quick question. I am 3dp5dt. Today I have had alot of white discharge. Good or bad sign? X


----------



## kezza_1980

Maymay are you on pessaries x


----------



## maymay1986

Yes. But its the first day this has happened. X


----------



## kezza_1980

I loose from the pessaries all the time it will probably just be them x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

May may that sou ds like pesserie discharge
Hello everyone its almost 7 days since et and 12 since ec. I have a familiar swelling of  belly and period cramps. I so hope I am wrong but I guess timing would be right. Oh I so want this tooo work I ha e bee  chilled until now but I may have to go pharmacy for pee sti cks
Cant sleep either


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning choco

If you lived close by I've got loads lol... Hope your embies r snuggled in tight Hun, I have a good feeling for you    I had like period pains all day yesterday ... Just done another test and its the darkest positive I've seen!!! I'm 10dp5dt when do u think u will test? Those darn fanny poppers have a lot to answer for xx


----------



## goldbunny

can't sleep either
great stuff lisa!
i'm cramping a bit, not strongly but it does make you worry. wish i could see what was going on inside. think i'm 6w+2 ? seems so slowwwwwwww...


----------



## VesperPea

Oh dear! The return of the loopy lunar lasses...

Maymay pessaries. Erg. No freaking out allowed! Xxx

Choc pessaries. Grrr. I might be with you on the early poas... the wait is killing me!

Hello my name is lisa and I'm a poas addict... you crack me up. Big hug

Goldbunny just keep swimming and growing that bean

Kezza how are you travelling? 

Dh has just given b&c a pep talk about growing and staying and being strong - half of me is roflmao the other in floods -  internal contradictions? Who me?


----------



## AmyTurtle

Wow some of you ladies never sleep!!

I'm 7dp5dt today and almost poas yesterday but stopped myself for fear of seeing a bfn! 

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa I was cramping alot till around 5 weeks and I still get mild cramping now so its all normal I started a topic off  in pregnancy section and its all normal xx

Vesper your DH bless him   xx

Amy well done holding on xx

Chocco keeping everything crossed for you xx


Gold bunny I know the feeling about time dragging xx


----------



## wrxlass81

morning ladies!

Hope you are all well!
lisa - so pleased those lines are getting darker!!
maymay - I get the same every now and then...darn fanny poppers!!
vesper - your post so funny, bless your dh!!
g3m - hope your not feeling too sore after ec.

AFM, just sneezed and felt like my inners were gonna fall out it hurt so much!! I'm finding it really hard to not poas but with DH away I've gotta wait til OTD, best not test without him!!  My swollen belly seems to have gone down a lot now but boobs still big so hoping that's a good sign, still getting af type pain too!!  This 2ww has been the toughest part of treatment and I'm symptom spotting all the time lol!!  Trying my hardest to keep up the   but its so tough!!  Only 3 more sleeps til OTD, its gonna be the longest 36 hours ever!!   

hope you all have a fabulous day!!xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Lisa thanks doll on holiday in Pembrokeshire at mo but I live in bath. I cant help feeling I over did it yesterday I spring cleaned tthe holiday cottage as it belongs to family. Then I was naughty and had 1 pint of cider with a curry. I had water to I didn't mean to drink it all! I feel like I am now being punished.   . My back is killing meeither from period or from scrubbing paintwork. Luckily its a nice day so I will rest at beach  but if not I had planned on painting the kids room. As needs it. I dont know whether to go and buy pee sticks which will be reassuring if bfp because my trigger was 2 weeks ago but I know gutted if bfn. What do u think?


----------



## goldbunny

you can't breathe paint fumes! (horrified face)


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza... Thanks Hun the cramps seem to have gone for now! Hope your ok? Your weekend starts today! 

Kobby.... Lol think your right... OTD Monday at 19 days! 

Wrx ... 3 more sleeps! Hope you can keep your mind occupied .

Amyt .. You are been good not testing Hun.

G3... How r u feeling today! Hope they call with good news and hope your keeping up the fluids.

Vesper... That's so sweet DH telling b&c to stay strong! I'm always talking to mine.

Goldbunny.. I know what u mean about wishing you could see what's going on in there! When's your scan? X

Maymay... Don't worry about the discharge its normal 

Choco... Don't worry sweetie.. 1 cider isn't gonna do anything or doing some cleaning.. I've had days where I feel bad for overdoing it but look at those African women working all through pregnancy then stop in the field have the baby and carry on! I know it's a bit different for us. Just have a nice rest today and enjoy the beach! I can't tell u when to test u have to do what u feel but I will pray that u get a BFP when you do xx

Today I'm off to visit my friend in skegness for the day as its only half hr from me! Playing holiday makers for the day.. Back to work sat for 5 13hr shifts  
Must admit though I am starting to be bored. Have a nice day everyone. 

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

and i hope the paintwork you were scrubbing was modern and not old paint which can contain lead toxins.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hey ladies!
I'm with you all on not loving the blinking pesseries! Cramps a-plenty and odd discharge from time to time ... all ok in week 1 but in week 2 it all feels so much like AF it's scary. Also on my last BFN AF did actually arrive before OTD and while I was still taking pesseries so I'm seriously nickawatching like a lunatic ... Aaaaarrrrrggghh! 
G3M I never congratulated you on EC yesterday ... Well done you! I hope there's brill news today. 
Also Kellyjake all the best for you today! Hope it goes well and you get loads of eggs  
Ok gals I'm off camping for a couple of nights. Hope it does me as much good as it did you WRXLASS  

Here's to heaps of PMA today ladies! The witch and the pesseries may be conspiring against us but let's stay strong


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Goldbunny only soaped it down x really am resting  today! Its awake call you realise how much you want something and I feel like I am hanging on a cliff. I dont have a backup plan I dont want to borrow another 5000 from parents and anyway this ivf wont be paid for til end of sept. I was so chilled and pupo now I am so worried x


----------



## goldbunny

choco try watching some meditation videos on youtube. at first you won't think it is making any difference but if you watch three or so (there's lots to pick from some only 5 min or so some longer) you will slow your breathing and it will help you relax. try and just focus on the videos and block everything else out. try it twice a day for a couple of days x


----------



## VesperPea

Choc breathe lady - we all know how hard this is emotionally and financially so you are preaching to the converted!  I think we all feel likewe overdo it just existing but sometimes stuff needs to get done and if these were less precious pupo times we wouldn't know. Waterbased paint is fine to use, not oil though - if you check the tin it will be very specific if there is any risk to pregnancy. Your body will tell you if you are pushing yourself so listen and enjoy your beach day. Big hugs

Muchmore have a new name for the pessaries - sicklogest. They are so mean! They mimic pg symptoms and make us paranoid. And are icky. ;-) enjoy your camping

Goldbunny imagining the horrified face and smiling - how are you doing?

Kellyjake good luck hun - doing a little eggy dance for you

Sitting in my favourite coffee shop drinking decaf and feeling sick. Nearly lost my brekkie yesterday and this morning is not looking good. Counting the hours to poas - 68 hours to go I reckon. DH is like a mother hen at the mo, cluck cluck, cluck cluck, i had 5 phone calls yesterday. Feel on a tightrope all the time - if I l stop concentrating for a minute I will fall but it's darn uncomfortable up here too - the nurse at the clinic said we could delay OTD to after India as it would only be a few days (6!) but sicklogest is such a killer, I'm not going to take it if I don't have to. What are your thoughts on blood tests ladies? I am worried about starting to take the malaria tablets on Sunday if there is any possibility that the poas might not be right - they are strictly off limits for pregnancy. May stock up on the first responses as well - 4 tests should give me a definite answer at 10dpt, 15dpec? but worried that the embryos were slow growers so might not be there yet - aargh, aargh. Wibble. Eeek. Freg. 

Confused of wandsworth

Fairydust lovely ladies


----------



## Candy-floss

Good morning Ladies,

OMG I'm   for you that your result changes

DaniB How are you Miss Calm? Not long to go!

Kristina Has your news sunk in now? 

Lisa   Any tests today? Lol

Goldbunny When is your scan? How are you feeling? 

G3 Hope you get a great call soon about your fertilisation rates  

Choco You need to take it easy  

I hope everyone else is doing well. I was just glancing at the front page &   for all the BFP so far & hope that BFN are coping as best you can    I've noticed though that some haven't updated the front page & I know that a few people are testing soon. I wish you all the best of luck   & pray that this is your time  

AFM, not much to report. Waiting on scan appt to come through still! DP & I are going away this weekend for our anniversary so really looking forward to that   Just been feeling tired more than anything. I've been googling lots & wonder what your thoughts/opinions are about swimming? Some say yes & some say no   The hotel we are staying at is Spa Hotel, I know no sauna/hot tub/jacuzzi but was hoping for a dip in the pool. Just don't want to risk anything. I'm 5wks 1d today  

Xx


----------



## maymay1986

Hello Ladies.

I hope you are all well.

Posting on here is a way to vent my feelings. Sorry if my negativity is bringing people down.  I woke up this morning once again feeling like it has not worked. I don't know why I feel like this. Just a feeling if that makes sense.

I hope everyone else is well.

x


----------



## VesperPea

Maymay big hug - it's what we're here for hun - sending you pma vibes - the only thing that dragged me out of my funk was a fight with indian high commission - got my head out my doodah. Singing, dancing, laughing? Xxx

Candyfloss on swimming, go with your gut - I didn't swim during thw whole of my pg with dd as I just couldn't face the risk - paranoia was my middle name but loads of people do and medically here is no way the water can sneak in. Keeping you happy and relaxed is the number one priority.  Happy anniversary - which one?


----------



## wrxlass81

candyfloss - didn't realise about the swimming!!  Im also going away with DH on Saturday on OTD after we've tested.  It is our 1st anniversary so booked a spa hotel in the lakes before our treatment started!  Knew sauna/Jacuzzi etc off limits but thought pool would be fine as see plenty of pregnant ladies swimming and they even do a pregnant aqua class locally.  i'm not a great swimmer anyway as I tend to look like i'm having a fit in the water and about to drown, but whatever the outcome I was going to go for a little swim as thought it would be a nice way to relax. try not to worry, if you swim regularly i'm sure you will be fine but think we just shouldn't overdo it.
xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Morning ladies just a quick one as at work

My hank you to all of you for your well wishes!

Lisa - how r u feeling? I would take advantage if the fact that dp is a gp and get blood test! Such a long time to wait otherwise!

Vesper - if u wanna get blood test I got mine done at path labs, you sound like a Londoner, so shouldn't be too far to get to. It's behind bond street station. You get results back within 2 hours! No appt necessary. £50 for hcg and £30 for progesterone. 

G3m - how r u feeling after ec?

Candy floss - yes it has sunk in abit now, altho I'm keeping myself occupied with planning my 30th bday party!
I prob wouldn't go swimming just to be safe until like 3,4 months. 
When is your scan? Mine is 12 sept. 
happy anniversary and have a fantastic time at spa hotel!

Jem - I hae heard of many ppl having bleeding, especially ones expecting twins. Have you spoken with the nurse, what did they say? Hope you are ok x

Much more - have fab time camping!

Omg - how r you?

Hello to dani, kezza, kobby, Amy turtle, wrxl, Claire, anyone else I have missed xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Afternoon ladies, 

Lisa- I'm feeling good thank you Hun, am back to work today, i am so pleased that your test have been getting darker each day and hope you are feeling more   today xxx

Candy floss- I'm so excited to find out today, but think my bf is very nervous I've already had 6 texts from him lol, how are you today Hun xx

Kristina- I'm feeling great thank you, just little tired now, how are you feeling today xx

Candy floss- thank you Hun, just wanna no now   hope your doing well xx

Much more- thank you so much Hun, hope your ok xx

Wrx- I'm feeling good today thank you Hun, better than I throught I would, how are you today xxx

Maymay- I hope your ok darling, try and keep   ( easier said than done) but sending you big  
And fingers crossed you get that BFP xx

AFM- while typing my bf couldn't wait any longer so he called the clinic, and we got 12 out the 19 fertilised, I'm so shocked but so excited, I've got to call back tomorrow to see how the little ones are doing  

Good luck to everyone else at which ever stage your at sending loads of   vibes and   xx


----------



## Candy-floss

May may I promise you I felt like that some days but hang on in there, I know it's hard. The evening before our OTD I was even Talking to DP trying to prepare him for BFN as he was so convinced it was going to work!

Vesper Is your trip to India business or pleasure? I'm kind of torn but would never forgive myself if something went wrong all because I wanted to have a dip   I'm sure I will swim later in pregnancy but just really wary of the first trimester. Thank you, it's our 4th anniversary   

Wrxlass Happy 1st anniversary when it comes   Great minds think alike with the spa hotel breaks just a shame we can't use half the facilities   not that I would want to change that for the world!  It's more the first trimester I was thinking about. I thought i had checked it out & decided it was ok then spoke to DP lastnight & he said he read in a book yesterday (awww he was baby book window shopping) that it said not to! Confused.com  

Kristina When is your birthday then? What's the big plans? (Bearing in mind BFP!  ) I still don't have my scan appt. This is the only thing I can fault my clinic with so far, no bloods & forever to give you scan appt!!

G3 Fantastic result!! Lets hope they continue & divide nicely for you both  
Xx


----------



## VesperPea

G3 go embies - that is amazing - well done you!

Candyfloss I'm with you about not forgiving yourself - enjoy your anniversary - it's our 10th on 10th which is why my work trip to India is so brief - wasn't going to be away from the man i've loved for a decade on our anniversary! Our house is in bits at the mo so we're planning a party in Nov for our 6 year wedding anniversary. Forward thinking of the sort I can do!

Kristina top tip - thanks and yeay for 30th birthday party - I left mine to my DH and he wimped out of organising and took me away to Rome instead! funny boy

wrx another happy anniversary - clearly us girls are libran when choosing our mates!

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

gemgem you hatching yourself a cricket team? 12 is amazing..


----------



## G3mg3m28

Lol thank you gold bunny, vesper and candy floss, keeping fingers crossed its just a constant waiting game  

Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Candy floss - I am having a bday party round middle of October when I will be 11weeks an 5 days! It's a casino theme! I decided to go ahead before tx as I thought I can't keep my life on hold coz I was always like what if I'm pg etc. I won't be dancing anyway so I hope it's fine. It's turning out to be expensive too but then if I don't do it I will regret it later on in life! 

G3m - great news on number fertilised! When is et?


----------



## Candy-floss

Vesper I sympathise, we were renovating another house at the start of the year to move into but put it on hold for treatment but now we got BFP we need to get our bums into gear whilst I can still do some things. Congrats on your 10yrs, it will be a wonderful celebration espec when you have your BFP too!  

Kristina your birthday sounds fun! It will be well worth it   

X


----------



## Jem01

G3 wow great number!! Well done 

AFM no more blood - back to light brown. I woke up a 4am with mild period pains and lower back ache which has lasted for hours, been awake since, phoned in sick at work. 

I phoned the clinic and the nurse wouldn't give too much away but she said if i bleed heavy i need to call straight away   She's told me to up pessaries from 2 to 3 times a day and see what's what at the scan next week. Told me to rest as much as poss. Trying to remain positive but its so hard. I just hope and pray is not a m/c. I'm wondering if it could be a light period? So many questions not enough answers lol! Please stay little one/s. 

Hope everyone else is ok and not going too   xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kristina- your party sound fantastic Hun , sure it'll all be worth it   I'm not sure when E/T is yet Hopefully find out tomorrow but hoping they make blast on Sunday xx

Jem- thank you Hun, I'm really sorry to hear your not having such a great time with it all at the mo, and ill be   everything will be fine at your scan, can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment, but am thinking of you, try and stay   babe xxx


----------



## VesperPea

jem pma coming your way  - i have friends who have bled during pregnancy and been fine - don't give up honey. big hug


----------



## Jem01

Thanks for the support guys, it really helps. I hope it's just one of those things! Everything crossed! Just over a week till scan. DH has been great and so positive - I can stay strong, I have to xxx


----------



## wrxlass81

g3m - congrats on fertilisation numbers hun!!  great news!!    Hope they continue to grow to blast!!
Jem - sorry to hear your having a rough time, hope the extra fanny poppers help and the week goes quickly in the run up to your scan.  take it easy and keep up the   hun.xxx
vesper - met my soul mate as a blind date 9 years ago, finally got him down the aisle last year!!  so blessed to have him, he is my rock and remains positive about our cycle, picks me up when I'm on a downer!!


----------



## happyhay

Jem just wanted to offer some words of comfort. With my first pregnancy , I had bleeding on and off up to 12 weeks. It was basically subchronic haematoma , they are very common in ivf pregnancies , it's a harmless blood sac next to the sac that can cause on and off bleeding, you do get mild cramps with it, that resulted in my beautiful daughter 
Also with this pregnancy , had the same again, went for a 6 week scan today and saw a beautiful strong heartbeat, have a small haematoma again!
Honestly everything will be fine, sounds exactly the same, take comfort in the blood being on and off x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi girls xx

Lisa my weekend started early was sent home from work heads booming I'm throwing up an nearly fainted  ive had a kip and feel slightly better Dh as put me on bed rest xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Wrx- thank you Hun,   how are you today xx


----------



## VesperPea

Kezza think your dh is spot on - rest up and feel better

Happiest hay yip yip yippee for that beautiful heartbeat. You must be over the moon. Xxx

Wrx ahhh - bless. My dh was my best friend - I was always with someone else and then one day the penny dropped. On our first anniversary,  3 of our dearest friends collectively told me I was the last one to know he was in love with me - gotta love a happy ending! Xxx

Feel all warm and fuzzy now - thanks ladies you really are superstars!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you vesper will try to xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3... That's amazing Hun! So pleased for you both! Good luck for ET 

Jem...still got my fingers crossed for you   I've also had friend who have bled in pregnancy..rest rest rest and more rest  

Kristina...I'm going to wait until Monday for bloods as not sure if clinic will be funny if we do it ourselves   Your birthdays sounds awesome I think u should invite all your dear fertilty friends 

Maymay..hope you get some pma back Hun    

Kezza... I'm sorry you have not been well..   hope your taking it easy and got DH waiting on you xx

Happyhay... Fantastic news on your scan so happy for you  

Candy floss...hope you get a date soon for your scan..more waiting! Hope you and hubby have a nice time away and happy anniversary  

WRX...   to you aswell Hun! Enjoy the spa break xx

Kellyjake...hope EC went well and your resting and drinking plenty 

Choco...hope you have had a relaxing day at the beach Hun 

Muchmore...enjoy your camping Hun!  

To anyone I've missed I'm sorry but hope your all well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Lisa I phoned clinic they said  severe morning sickness :-(  told me to try ginger ale xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza...hope it gets better..you could eat ginger biscuits too xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I wonder if I cuddle my ginger nephew it will help xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

I'm sure that would be the best cure Hun xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks girls sorry for my freak out earlier. I have rested at the beach and been on knicker watch but all ok. Thanks for the support. 
Well done g3 on fertilisation
And kezza enjoy that ginger ale x


----------



## Jem01

Thanks wrx and Lisa! I'm resting as we speak! Feet are not leaving the couch tonight ! Ive been here all day! DH has taken the pooch out ! 

Happy hay you have given me so much reassurance, thank you! I just freaked out and thought the worst, i want this so bad! And my clinic aren't saying much either way - i guess they need to cover themselves! but you're right I only had 1 bit of blood the rest is brown! feel loads better! And huge congratulations on your scan you must be buzzing! Xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Kezza I lost 8kg in the first 14 weeks of pg - could not keep anything but cucmber and avocado down! Ginger made me sick. The best advice I was given is keep a food diary and work out what your triggers are and also try to top up your blood sugar regularly - honey sweets were my saviour for travel. Just go with whatever makes you feel least terrible. What's your blood pressure like? If it's at all low you may find the fainting carries on for a while... fingers crossed you start feeling more human soon. Xxx

Choc glad you're doing better

Jem once they've snuggled in, they've already shown themselves to be miracles. Fingers crossed love.

Fairydust ladies


----------



## goldbunny

i had some ginger ale in my last pregnancy but then panicked because it had aspartame in.


----------



## kellyjake04

Hi Ladies

EC Was Changed To Friday, Done My Trigger Tonight At 7.30pm. Got To Be At Hosp At 7.00am Friday.

Hope Everyones Doing Well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kelly good luck for Friday xx

Gold bunny I was a bit like really but clinic assured me it's fine and it's worked x

Vesper I would not mind loosing weight buy not this way lol xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kelly- good luck on Friday Hun, hope you get a great number of eggies, and hope your trigger was ok tonight xx

Choco- thank you Hun, how are you, xx

Lisa thank you sweetie. How are your feeling today xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hope all you lovely ladies are well today

Looby .. Thinking of you today as its your OTD and got my fingers crossed Hunni   xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Good luck Looby   xx


----------



## VesperPea

Looby fingers crossed

Kelly ha! 

Kellyj good luck for fri

Goldbunny you and me have the same levels of paranoia! I consider that to be a good thing how are you doing?

Afm symptom free. Hmmm.

Fairydust everyone


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning ladies  

Good luck today looby finger crossed for you hunni xx   xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Kellyjake enjoy your drug free day today and goodluck with ec tom
I am ok g3 just on constant knicker watch stil have backache and period pains but ok tired.
Trying to enioy  pupo ....I dont think I will test til sun or mon but we shall see.....


----------



## LoobyC

Morning ladies, how are we all?

Am going to head off for blood test in a bit but my last POAS episode was yesterday and that was a BFN so am pretty much expecting the same with bloods  No sign of   yet but am sure that's the crinone. Should know by lunch, hope everyone else has a much more positive day than me!! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls,  you never know looby good luck xx


----------



## wrxlass81

morning ladies, 

hope you are all well!!
kellyjake - happy drug free day!! and hope ec goes well tomorrow!!
looby -   your blood test comes back with a good result, try to stay  
kezza - glad to hear the ginger ale works, hope you have a better day today!
g3m - hope you get good news with phone call today and those embies growing nice and strong!!

I'm off for a day shopping with my sis in law to take my mind off things.  symptoms still same and i'm dying to poas but gotta wait for hubby...only 2 more sleeps tho   trying to keep my  !!


----------



## VesperPea

Looby good luck hun

Wrx you testing sat morning too?


----------



## kezza_1980

Wrx thanks hun im slightly better today least its my day off


----------



## kellyjake04

Thanks Ladies I Took Advantage Of A Nice Lay In This Morning Without Having To Get Up To Do Buserelin   x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Looby fingers crossed x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Choco- aah Hun, I'm sure everything will be fine, but I'm sure I'm going to be exactley the same when it my turn, its all this waiting, ya's with ya mind xx

Wrx- thank you sweetie, I called up early on and all 12 are still going strong just   it all stays that way,
I hope your having a fab day shopping xx

Kelly- how nice is it to not have to get up to do injection   I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3... Pleased your Embies r all still going strong Hun   are you going tomorrow for ET? Oooooh it's all exciting xxx


----------



## kirstielou

Hey guys

Feeling blue today......

Not feeling poorly from oOHSS anymore and was really hoping for it to flare up as a sign. Had that dull AF ache yesterday (which I know could be the gestone) but today nothing.

Im only 5dp5dt but am feeling so fed up 

Sorry to be such a moany old goat 

G3 - Great knews about your little guys 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kirstie lou hang on in there hun xx

G3 fab news hun xx


----------



## VesperPea

Brown discharge like early af..  could be implantation bleed. Eeek. If it is implantation,  how long ago as now seriously worried sat will be too early. Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Still 2 more days vesper pea really hope its postive. If you are pregnant how will u orevent malaria? 
G3 glad your embies r going strong x
Kirstie lou you sound like me hang in there x
X to alll x


----------



## maymay1986

Hello guys. 

Kirsty I felt like that yesterday and I still do today.  I don't feel like its worked.  do you? X


----------



## kirstielou

Trying choco. Just googled (I know bad ideas) and worsening of ohss isnt a given.

May - I am still hoping it has worked. Just time is going so slowly isnt it

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maymay1986

Tell me about it. Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Maymay and kirstielou...I felt like you 2 around days 5-6 just had an awful feeling it hadn't worked and felt so emotional and negative ...it does pass xxxx


----------



## maymay1986

Thank you Lisa and thank goodness. My husband keeps telling me to be positive as he can't see why ut won't work. In his head im pregnant which worries me. Did you have many symptoms after day 5/6? X


----------



## kellyjake04

Gem ~ was lovely not to be up doing an injection. Nervous as anything for tomorrow now. I'm a big worrier about having anaesthetic but hey I'll be fine xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hey ladies hope evryonr is well. 

Looby - hope you are ok and blood tests results tell you otherwise. 

Vesper - thays fantastic about the brown discharge - it could be implantation ! I had it at 9dp2dt

Jem - how are you feeling? I am still getting some brown discharge too but trying not to think too much of it. 

Kezza - glad to hear you are feeling better

Omg - how are you?

For ladies in 2ww just wanna tell you about my story to give you some hope - I only had one egg fertilised out of 5. 2 days after transfer had massive srgument with my brother and got out of the car and walked it home. Had no real symptom whatsoever. 5dp2dt had an argument with mil over the phone. 8dp2dt was feeling very depressed like it hasn't worked.  9dp2dt had brown discharge. 
Since I have tested I have had no symptoms whatsoever. Every person is different and will have different symptoms. Hope all you ladies in 2ww are coping. It is so hard and unbearable!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Afternoon ladies, 

Lisa thank you Hun, I'm hoping they make it to blast so fingers crossed Sunday will be E/T, it is exciting but kinda scary at the same time   how are you hunni xx

Kirstie- thank you hun, I'm pleased your feeling better now xx

Choco , kezza thank you  xx

Kelly- your'll be fine Hun, its over before you know it, couldn't believe how quick it all was but good luck Hun xx


----------



## wrxlass81

vesper - yes I test Saturday!  Just want it here to poas at last but gotta wait for DH to return home from working away!!
g3m - so pleased all 12 going strong!!  great news!  
kirstylou & maymay - think we're all getting days like that on this pesky 2ww!!  been the longest time ever!  Cant help but symptom spot and think it hasn't worked, we just have to keep up the PMA and kristinas story certainly helps with that (thankyou Kristina!!!xx).  It will happen for us, we just need to keep up the summer lovin' positive vibes!!!
kezza - glad you have a day off to chillax and are feeling better.  
lisa - hope you are ok! 

Well i'm packing my bag ready for our anniversary week away...just trying to think positive for our OTD Saturday but if it hasn't worked at least I can drink champers merrily without any worry...always have to find a positive in any situation!!


----------



## LoobyC

Hello everyone, just a quick one as I've just come back from rushing dog to vets so need to go calm her down!!

I hate being right - bloods confirmed a BFN for me, level was barely above 0!!! Will go and take time to recover and then see what the clinic says about trying again. Good luck to everyone else still to test, I'll keep checking in with you xx

Ps Sharry could you update me on front page please? Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Looby I am so sorry hunni, I can imagine how you feel right now, but I wish you all the luck for the future and hope one day soon it'll be your time xx all the best Hun xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Looby ... Massive hugs to you Hunni   I'm very sorry this wasn't it for you! When u decide to go for it again I really hope you catch your dream! Take care both of you....hope your dog is ok too xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Sending you a massive   Looby


----------



## kirstielou

Sorry Looby. Big hugs


----------



## kellyjake04

Looby Sorry To Hear That Hun x


----------



## Jem01

Lobby I am so sorry darling, thinking of you xx

Kelly could luck for tomorrow! 

G3 great news they are doing well still! 

Kristina its reassuring to know you have the brown stuff too! Today it seems to have gone but I've had it every day since sat! Feeling a lot better today. I've had no real
Symptoms either - sense of smell heightened but I could be imagining it! Today for the first time my boobs feel fuller like bf AF! Bloody AF sumptoms lol! I've got a constant ache in my lower back - this the only thing that worries me as I read it's a sign of m/c but I've decided I'm not googling anymore!!! Can't wait for scan now! It will not feel real until then! When's yours? 

Hope everyone else is ok today! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Looby    xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Thanks Jem . Hope Your Backache Goes Soon


----------



## VesperPea

Looby sorry to hear that lovely. Best of luck with your next cycle

Jem not poas police but google police - keep going towards that scan

Wrx enjoy your prep - fingers crossed for sat

Xxc


----------



## Kristina2012

Looby - sorry to hear f your result. Have a good cry then pock ourself up again and try again. 

G3m - well done in the embies fertilised!

Kelly - good luck with ec tmrw!

Jem - I have quite a bit of pain on both sides of my ovaries but think this is coz Iv had a fresh ivf. 
I'm tryin not to panic, just feel really happy to have gotten to this stage really. My scan is on 12th sept but I don't mind waiting! Bleeding is actually quite common in ivf. 
I also have back pains but havnt googled anything. My boobs are not sore at all either but I do have more veins showing up. When is your scan scheduled for? X


----------



## VesperPea

Nhs says bleeding occurs in 20% of pg - just thought there were some ladies who might like that stat - 1 in 5 pgs have bleeding... just sayig!


----------



## happyhay

I have had bleeding in both pregnancies!!!! As you as it is not accompanied by severe cramps, you are fine


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Looby so sorry x
Kellyjake hope your ec goes ok x
Asf lots of backache and few tinges in ovaries and tummy no spotting. Tom will be 2 weeks since ec x
Finers crossed


----------



## omg

Hey my lovlies,
Sorry for being off radar for a few days, have had to do inset training days and have continued to have on/off brown spotting and lots of BFN   so have been keeping to my self, OTD is tomorrow but i know in my heart this is not to be our time, DH and I have had a good old chat and will ring clinic again tomorrow when i get yet another BFN and will book to go and see em next week to get ready to start all over again  clinic have said can start again on day 21 after AF shows up so should get cycle done and dusted before xmas, we have said we will go for 2 embies next time round and will throw caution out the window.  

Kobby- thank you hun. x

Looby= all i can say is im sorry and i know how your feeling, be strong and dont give up .  

Kristina- thank you and good luck, i hope to keep popping in and seeing your continued progress and hearing about your little one. x

kezza- you have been a legend with your support and wisdom.

Lisa- keep me posted on your progress and good luck with a great pregnancy

Jem- will be thinking of you and am sure you are going to be just fine. x

g3- great number of eggs, good look on you ET and fingers crossed for you, im sure your going to be just fine.
Maymay- try and stop worrying and chill out. xx

Gold bunny - hope your doing all ok and everything is going smoothly

Chocochine, muchmore danni - good luck lovely ladys.

To anyone i have forgotten i apologise, i truly wish everyone luck and happiness on this crazy journey, never give up hope and keep strong, will keep popping in and cant wait to hear about all the BFP that are going to happen. Thank you all for your amazing support, kindness and wisdom you have all made my 1st but not last ivf cycle a pleasure and a much less lonley journey. 
love and luck to all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Omg big hug for tomorrow - remember the emotional cost - I hurried into an fet after a yes no fet and had to cancel half way as my body and brain needed a bit more time. Loads of luck.

Choc 2 weeks down! Wahoo!

Happyhay thanks for the pma! 

Xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

OMG.... I have a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye reading your post   massive hugs to you   your strong willed brave woman....it's ok to cry and feel like life has dealt you the **** card... I know there's a small chance the bfn could change tomorrow and I myself will be willing it to!!    let us know how you get on! We r all here for you good or bad xxx


----------



## omg

Vesperpea, lisa- thankyou ladys, i think i have grieved so much over the last 2 years of the babys i have lost i have become a little hardened, i think it's a survival thing! but i have grieved and brok down on way home from work, but grieving doesnt make a dream come true, thats determination, love and the appliance of science! for me the thought of having to wait fills me with dread im nearly 36 and feel i need to just do this, and i loved the feeling of hope that ivf gave me, so am going to embrace this process again and prey to the universe to smile down on me. xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

You go girl!!    you have the right attitude!! Your time will come Hunni and you will make a fabulous mummy...I wish u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## wrxlass81

looby - so sorry to hear your news.  no words I can say will be of any comfort but stay strong and positive that your dream will come true.xxx

omg - your words moved me, so sorry to hear of your bfn,   that changes tomorrow but stay strong, I think you deserve the universe to be kind to you and wish you every happiness in your journey.xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Omg such nice words I hope something changes for you tomorrow    xxx


----------



## wrxlass81

loopy lunar lass strikes again!!
can't sleep as in nausea-making pain really low down. even made me kicker check but all fine on that front. hoping it's just trapped wind from my friends homemade chilli burger she fed me for tea  
can't help but worry about it though as tummy swelling gone down so much I can now feel the lump from the gonapeptyl jab I had on 9th July! 
argh sleep woman, sleep!! need timmy mallet to bop me on the head!!


----------



## Maria00

Kristina2012, congrats on your BFP!


----------



## VesperPea

Wrx loopy lunar lasses do indeed strike again - my beloved dh crawled in from a work do about an hour ago, stinking of booze and ominously burping... Dd then woke up. Could strangle him. And the smell. Oh god the smell. So lying here breathing through my nose and wishing him the mother of all hangovers! Went to bed at 7.30 with a kindle with netflix amd really quite peeved that my calm is all gone to hell! My brown stuff has stopped though and I am daring to allow a wisp of hope for an implantation bleed - maybe? Hppe you have got back to sleep and that we both get good news tomorrow - yes it is that late!. Xxx

Omg your attitude is inspirational - sounds like you have your head in absolutely the right place and have found that line between pma and realism - what a star you are. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and the next steps. Yell if you need us for anything. Xxx

Maria hey stranger how are you doing? Hope the lunar lateness has left you in peace for a good sleep

Fairydust everyone particularly kellyjake for ec today


----------



## omg

Hey you guys,
Thank you for all your kind words, alas it is still BFN   
However am sat having a very strong coffee for the first time in months, which is desperatly needed at this time of the day, and as its pay day am going to go to tesco at stupid a clock like a   and then yet another training day. On an even bigger plus can feel the excitment and anticipation begin to stir for my next ivf adventure  

vesperpea- thinking and   for you, know your angst only to well, but im sure you will be fine and get a bfp, i will keep checking in and look forward to sending you my congratulations. xx

Good luck lovely lady's. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jem01

Good luck omg..it's not the end it's just the beginning - your strength and determination will get you through your ext cycle no problem at all and I pray you get your bfp. Defo put two back, it doubles the chance of 1 sticking around xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Omg - really sorry to hear that Hun. You are an extremely strong and brave lady and with your determination, surely you will receive what you want soon. 
Does your clinic offer blood tests?
Keep in touch and let us know how you get along. Take care x

Maria - thank you! How are you?


----------



## Jem01

Vesper pea thanks for the bleeding stat! X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning ladies...

OMG ....just want to say sorry again Hunni   you look after yourself.

Vesper & WRX.. R u both testing this morning? Good luck to you both  

Maria... Not see u oh ere for a while..how r u ?? Xx

Kristina.. Hope your still on cloud 9 sweetie  

Jem..hope your ok too! Things r starting to look better for you  

Choco... How's you Hun? When are you testing? 

Kellyjake....good luck for EC hope you get some good eggies  

Looby...still thinking of you Hun.

Kezza...hope your feeling better and still resting x

Vesper... Your DH is a naughty boy! Pleased the brown stuff has stopped..like you say it could be a good sign..it's looking that way! When you testing?? Xx

G3... Will you here from the clinic today about your embies? Hope they r growing nicely ready to go bk to mummy  

Maymay...how you doing sweetie? Still drinking plenty I hope  

Afm been up since 5 am DP snoring    I still had a few tests so thought is do one   still getting positive..I will be happy Monday if the blood test confirms it


----------



## AmyTurtle

Morning ladies, 

OMG - I'm so sorry to hear your news, sending you   and will be thinking of you on your next cycle!

Good luck to everyone testing today, having EC, scans, ET etc

Kristina & Jem - so happy for you both, how are you getting on? 

Choco / Vesper my fellow EC ladies, how are you? When are you testing?

G3 great news on fertilisation! Do you know when ET is?

Good morning to everyone else xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Omg so sorry   but good luck on your next adventure with ivf I hope we chat again xx

Lisa I am ok, I'm taking the lad's to Chester zoo today so looking forward to that not been there for years xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Omg so sorry ans wish you so much luck for you're next journey x
Wrylass I am swollen with period pains and back ache yet no spotting but a lot of nausa. Last time a d with my iuis I started my period at day 14 so we shall see. Its day 14 today if I can make it I will try and test sun or .on although my otd is wed. I know if I had a test I would do now. I only have prayer and hope left x
Kellyjake I hope it went well today x
Goodluck everyone else


----------



## VesperPea

Me post - now have light red blood. Think it's probably all over. Spoke to the clinic they said keep taking cyclogest and test tomorrow. It's my day off with my dd and all I want to do is hide under the covers. Wish I'd tested this morning. In bits.


----------



## wrxlass81

vesper   it stops and you get a positive result tomorrow. please enjoy your day off and keep up the  .xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Vesper...fingers crossed Hunni ...hope tomorrow says different


----------



## G3mg3m28

Afternoon ladies,

OMG- I am so sorry darling, you are a very strong determined lady and I know that everything will work out for you, stay   and I wish you the best of luck on your next cycle xxx

Lisa- you must be shattered Hun lol, couldn't you just hit them when they don't stop snoring   how are you Hun, I did speak to clinic today and still all 12 are going strong so defo going for blast E/T Sunday gotta call in morning to get my time, so excited  then it'll be the dreaded 2ww  xx

Amy- how are you hunni, I've got my E/T on Sunday little excited  

Kelly- hope everything went well today and you got a great number of eggies xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3...   I've often thought about hitting him!!! I usually end up in spare room! What we gonna do when baby comes? The spare room will be a nursery then and the other is his office!! May have to get a bigger house lol.  I'm so pleased all your embies are still going strong!!! I have a good feeling you are gonna have plenty to freeze and get a BFP this time!!! Exciting times Hun....what's your name by the way? Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

separate rooms, it's the only answer. 
no longer do I have to put up with him using the floor as a laundry basket, removing every trace of oxygen from the room every time he sprays deodorant leaving me gasping for air, or snoring. bliss! I've always said, if someone gets into bed with me I want to know every time that it is because that is the one place in the whole world they want to be, and not just because they have nowhere else to go.


----------



## kirstielou

Choco - Only 5 more sleeps for us to go


----------



## goldbunny

since it's nearly September guess this thread is nearly done! it's been fun! 
tried making a list of names to do personals but it seemed huge and I still didn't have everybody! 

izzylizzy22 , Frater, Kobby76, Louisenburton, zills, wrxlass81, Kristina2012, G3mg3m28, Candy-floss, VesperPea, Jem01, happyhay, kezza_1980 
Lisa x-x-x,  CHOCOCHINE,  kellyjake04,  LoobyC,  kirstielou,  maymay1986,  AmyTurtle,  omg, Maria00 and anyone else who's still reading...

I wish you all the best and will see you on the other threads! hugs and love to the BFNs hope you get your dreams next time, congrats and smiles for the BFPs now the nervous wait for early scans?! everything crossed for everyone still waiting.... 

           
        

i'm hovering over 'waiting for early scans' and the bfp threads but too scared to join yet.


----------



## kirstielou

Goldbunny - Thankyou. Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Lisa- i never through of that will have to make him sleep on the sofa lol i keep hinting for a bigger house to but no luck yet, but if all does go well and we get little twinnies he'll have to agree lol, 
thank you so much hunni im keeping all my fingers crossed itll work this time, little scary tho and keep getting little negative but trying to stay   , sorry i should have said my names is Gemma xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Gold bunny, thank you for the lovely words and sending you the best of luck. Have we really been chatting away for 2 months? xxx

G3 I bet you're excited for ET! I was! And then the 2ww stars for you 

Choco I'm sending you lots of   too as is everyone else so you'll be fine. It's funny how we are all so different and have completely different symptoms etc! I've had nothing at all for a few days which makes me a bit anxious. 

Vesper it's not over until the fat lady sings! Have you rang the clinic again? Sending you lots of  

Hope everyone else is OK xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Goldbunny thank you its been a pleasure and I'm sure we will chat on the scan and due date thread xc

It really as been a pleasure getting to know you all threw the highs and the lows xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi everyone!
Well camping was nice if a bit too chilly for my liking! I'm glad to be home and ready to be reacquainted with my own bed again I reckon. I'm fortunate enough to have a DH who is a silent sleeper and relatively well trained so haven't had to resort to throwing him out yet  
Goldbunny thank you for your lovely words, and all the best for what lies ahead  
Fellow 2ww ladies I see we're all still running the gammot of every possible symptom combination between us all, and utterly no idea what any of it means! Head-wreckingly confusing isn't it! 
AFM I am now 14 days past my last buserilin injection, and in our last cycle this was the day AF showed. No sign of her yet though, which encourages me. But on the other hand I just don't really have any symptoms, and find it so hard to believe that I could be pregnant with so little evidence in my body. It just all seems too quiet ... but then who knows. 
My OTD isn't till Monday but decided I'm gonna test tomorrow to get myself a bit prepared for the final verdict on Monday. So nervous! 
Hope you all have good Friday evenings!


----------



## kirstielou

Muchmore - Good luck with your test tomoro xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck much more xx


----------



## wrxlass81

thankyou goldbunny!!  This thread has been brilliant for me as a first timer and all you ladies are so supportive, I wish every one of you the very best!!!



D day for us tomorrow (as in OTD!!) now DH home.  I have felt so nauseous today and continue to have fairly strong af type pains so really not sure what to think....we will know in a few hours though!!!      Overdid it today though, feels like I've been nesting I've cleaned so much to take my mind off things! 

Good luck for the morning too muchmore and lunchie!

Will check in after we test in the morning!!xxxxxx


----------



## kirstielou

Goodluck WRX. 

Fingers crossed for those testing tomoro xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jem01

Good luck for tomorrow much more and wrx lass xx everything crossed for you both!


----------



## VesperPea

Muchmore, Wrx good luck for tomorrow.  Xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Amy- I'm so scared lol I'm not looking forward to the 2ww I'm gonna be going   but at same time its really exciting, how have you been hunni xx

Good luck much more and wrx xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

I'm good thanks Gemma. OTD is on Monday eeeekkkk! Haven't tested yet! Will test first thing Monday morning. I was disappointed at ET cos the embies weren't good quality but once they were snuggled in their new home I was happy  
Will have to carry on chatting on here - not finished this cycle yet and neither have lots of other people! I'd miss chatting on here every day x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Evening all  

I'm gonna miss chatting to you all when this thread closes   can we not start a new one somewhere so we can carry on ...I feel like I know you all now and it would be great to still keep in touch and up to date with everyone's progress xxx

Muchmore &wrx ...good luck with testing tomorrow!  

AmyT ...good luck with testing Monday!!  

Gemma...will be thinking of you Sunday!!! Off to get your babies  

Hope everyone else is good...sorry not much time for personals as bed time soon...up early as first day back at work for a 13 hour shift   take care my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Lisa dont work too hard!
Vesper pea I really hope you get a positive
Muchmore and wrylass goodluck I hope you get positives
Goldbunny we are going to miss you x enjoy your pregnacy x
Kirstylou  and amyturtle I may test sun or mon what about you?
Good luck for sunday g3 x


----------



## kirstielou

Choco - I will wait until OTD. I hate the waiting but would rather be ignorant then get a BFN if you know what I mean?


----------



## G3mg3m28

Amy OMG Hun how exciting monday will soon be here, its so exciting   did you have one or two put back? I'm so glad you were happy once your bubba/s snuggled in. It's so amazing will be thinking of you Monday and look forward to seeing that BFP result,
Defo agree with you Hun, I will be lost without being on here everyday chatting away lol xx

Lisa it defo would be lovely to stay in touch with everyone, we've all been through so much together, it will feel strange not coming on here for little chit chats, hope work isn't to bad tomorrow Hun xx and thank you xx

Choco- thank you Hun finally the 2ww has very nearly arrived   hope your ok xx


----------



## kellyjake04

Hi Ladies

Had EC today still feeling tired. slept all afternoon. Fingers Crossed For Call In Morning. Feel More Sore This Time Round xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kelly- hope you feel better soon Hun,  rest up and take things easy and hope you get great news tomorrow! Hope you got a good lot of eggies xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Welldone kellyjake x
Kirstielou I am trying to wait too x


----------



## kirstielou

Kellyjake - Well done for EC. Take it easy
Choco - Fingers crossed its a lucky day for us xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

There is a section in general chit chat for long term buddies we could start one there?  I'm on phone do maybe a pc user can make it xx


----------



## Sharry

Lisa x-x-x said:


> Evening all
> 
> I'm gonna miss chatting to you all when this thread closes  can we not start a new one somewhere so we can carry on ...I feel like I know you all now and it would be great to still keep in touch and up to date with everyone's progress xxx


This thread stays open for as long as you keep using it


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Insomnia strikes again cant sleep a wink. Have nausa and stuck paibs but realise they start about 90 mins after u use the pessaries and last til morning. I was tokd to take mine between 5 and 6 but wonder if I could take them later. They bloat me but so night is good but not sleeping isnt.
I have to work tom but hipe everyone else enjoys the weekend. I may buy some tests ...


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Apologies for the spelling mistakes x


----------



## Kristina2012

Morning ladies. 

Kelly - well done on ec hope you have good fertilisation rates. 

Much more and wrxl - good luck with otd today!!

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning ladies

The one day you get to lay in and i Can't seem to stay asleep,  

Good luck today Kelly i hope you get a great fertilisation rate xx

Much more and wrxl thinking of you both today and hope to see two BFP xx


----------



## wrxlass81

Eggstatic to announce summer lovin success again!!!   on digital clearblue 2-3 weeks!!!!

Best 1st anniversary present ever!!!! Woohoo!!!!

Off for a break to the lakes to celebrate!!! In utter shock and so happy!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Wrx woohoo congratulations hunni enjoy your break away xx 

Kelly I missed your post sorry ......... hope you get a great fertilisation result xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Wrxl - fantastic news!! Congrats! Enjoy your break on the lakes! X


----------



## G3mg3m28

Wrxl- OMG hunni big congratulation to you, im so happy for you, enjoy you 1st anniversary away, nothing can beat that kind of present how fantastic , enjoy every min of it Hun xx


----------



## omg

wrxl- CONGRATULATIONS, fantastic news hunni, really pleased for you both. what an amazing anniversary surprise. x


----------



## Jem01

Yay Wrx that's great - enjoy the wonderful feeling! Geeky moment - the success rate of our group (those on the front page) is 56%!! Pretty god damn good! Happy sat everyone xx


----------



## kirstielou

Congratulations WRX on your BFP and anniversary. Twice as much to celebrate xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

WRX... Congratulations hun!! So pleased for u both and happy anniversary have a lovely time xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

marvellous newx wrxlass


----------



## MuchMore2013

WRXLass congratulations to you! Such brilliant news! That 6-day blast made it through!
Well, it's our OTD on Monday but decided to do our first test today to get ready ... Sadly it's BFN so far. There are 2 days for it to change but I'm not hopeful really. I think it's gonna be picking ourselves up and clambering back on the IVF train in a few months time somehow. 
Still ... we have 2 more days to


----------



## kirstielou

MuchMore - Fingers crossed things change for you


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Wryxlass congratulations
Muchmore I am praying your result changes x


----------



## AmyTurtle

Muchmore I hope it changes for you over the next 2 days!! My OTD is Monday too!

Wrx congratulations and happy anniversary!


----------



## AmyTurtle

Also thanks Sharry for the update about the page x


----------



## kirstielou

Im getting scared. Those little   are making their way down to me on the front page


----------



## kellyjake04

Morning Ladies Had The Call We Have 10 Fertilised   Provisionally Booked In For Transfer Monday But Got To Wait For Call Monday To See If We Get To Blast xx


----------



## kirstielou

Well done KellyJake.   for good news Monday xxx


----------



## maymay1986

Hey kirstielou. I'm scared also. I almost don't want to do the test because I am so scared about a negative. The last two days my boobs have also stopped hurting. Bad sign maybe? X


----------



## G3mg3m28

Well done Kelly fingers crossed you get to blast xx


----------



## kirstielou

Maymay - My boobs don't hurt either, my OHSS has gone and Ive had AF type aches. But who knows. Am scared to test tho but also want Wednesday to hurry up


----------



## maymay1986

I share your thoughts completely. I just don't feel like it has worked. Trying to stay positive. X


----------



## kirstielou

May is this your first time??


----------



## maymay1986

It is indeed. X


----------



## Lunchie

Congratulations WRXlass on the BFP.

Looby and OMG, I am so sorry that this cycle hasn't delivered what you hope for. Stay strong.

Muchmore- I hope that you get a different result on Monday.

Amy & Dani- Good luck for OTD on Monday.

Apologies to all thos I have missed, but my mind is elsewhere...


AFM- Just got back from a rather wet, but relaxing time camping in time for OTD. Sadly our one little fighter didn't make it and it was BFN for us. To add insult to injury Aberdeen clinic has sent us invoices for £4400 despite the consultant agreeing that under the new guidance we would be NHS!! 

SHARRY- PLEASE UPDATE ME ON THE FRONT PAGE


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Hi lunchie sorry to heaar that  its bfn xbig hugs
I am scared to test I havent even brought one! My last ivf I got my period tomorrow but as this is 5 day transfer I am praying it will keep away til wed x 
Takecare everyone


----------



## kezza_1980

Lunchie so sorry hun xx


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

sorry have not been on here for a while. Just needed to get my head sorted.

Kristina and wryx- I just wanted to say a massive congrat, that is fantastic new.      i wish you both all the best for the rest of your pregnancy.

Looby, omg and lunchie- i am so sorry.    this is one of the hardest things ever. I promise it will get better with time. as you can see unfortunatly i have had the pleasure of 2 bpns. we are all here for you.

muchmore- there is still time to change hun. i   it does. this roller coaster we are travelling on is just so cruel.   

Kezza- how are you getting on. good luck with your nest scan. good to hear your first one went well.  

choco- hun i   you get that bfp. how are you? hope things with your DP are good.

kristielou- good luck with wed. really hope you get your bfp xx

kellyjake- great fertilisation rate. i am sure you will get to blast. 

maymay- stay positive. most women feel that way as there are hardly any symptoms

amyt- good luck with monday. not long to go. xx

afm- i have now come to terms with my bfn. i have 2 embriess which we are looking to have transferred in the next few months. we will need to have immune testing etc done as i dnt think it will work without a different approach. we had very good quality blasts both time and they failed to implant. 
If anyone know any good clinics in london please let me know. i am looking at argc and zita west.bot are soooo expensive but i want the best chance.


----------



## G3mg3m28

Lunchie- I am so sorry Hun xx big   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Tina so nice to hear from you I am good thanks xx    good luck on your next journey and I hope you keep us updated xx


----------



## Jem01

Lunchie I am so sorry  Xx

Maymay my boobs stopped hurting and I thought the worst and got a bfp xx


----------



## happyhay

Tina- I would look into CRGH , I can't speak of them highly enough and they are very in to immune testing, they will Taylor a protocol exclusive to you and they have very high success rates. 
Good luck, let me know if you need more info xx


----------



## Jem01

Kellyjake great news xx


----------



## happyhay

Forgot to mention I had Zita west acupuncture before and after transfer both times , got bfp both times so am sure it made a difference.


----------



## Kristina2012

Lunchtime and much more - sorry to hear if your news. Hope you're both ok. 

I have had quite a bit of brown / pink bleeding and went to early pregnancy unit as had alot of af cramps. 
They told me I must have had an early miscarriage / chemical pregnancy as the urine test they did came up negative. Am extremely disappointed. Did another pg test this morning which was fainter than Monday. 
It's like a cruel joke when you finally get your hopes up high and then this happens.


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina I am so sorry hun xxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh kristina, so sorry, massive hug. that's so unfair!


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza and gold bunny. 
Just very dissapointing really and knowing that Iv gotta go through everything again and face another 2ww is something I'm not looking forward to!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kristina - babe I don't know what to say, I am so truely sorry, I can't  imagine what you must be going through, xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina I can't even begin to imagine how you feel xx


----------



## happyhay

So sorry Kristina x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kristina..  I'm so sorry Hun..life is so cruel!!!   xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

So Sorry Kristina   xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks guys. yes it is cruel indeed. 
I guess I should be grateful that at least it showed that implantation occurred and that at least ican get pg.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh kristina I am so sorry! This is a tough tough journey, that's for sure. 
Interestingly my main feeling as I processed the BFN this morning was just how tired and weary it makes me feel, the thought of doing it all again. But we have one more free cycle and some FET options if it doesn't Work, and I so know we will take every chance we can ... So I'm just hoping and believing that my strength and enthusiasm will come back soon and I'll be able to face it all with fresh PMA. And I'm holding out for the same for you!
Enjoy your 30th with all your might and then come back ready for it to be your time!
I was also thinking that keeping on seeing negatives on our HPTs really plants in us the fear that it'll never be us, but let's put two fingers up to that  there's no reason why it can't be us, girls, even if it wasn't us this time.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Muchmore... Really sorry Hun that this wasn't your time   take care of yourself until your ready to cycle again Hunni!! And when you are I will pray it's your time!!! Xxx

Kristina...yes..you know you can get pregnant   it doesn't make it any easier right now though so just be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Kristina I am so sorry x


----------



## tina11

Kristina - i have just got home and read your message.   I am so sorry   ... I can not imagine how you feel. We are all here for you xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Vesper, are you ok out there? Thinking of you ...


----------



## AmyTurtle

Kristina I'm so sorry honey.   Make sure you look after yourself xx

Ladies I think it's game over for me - OTD is tomorrow but I've woken up with the worst AF pains, I can hardly move from the scrunched up ball I'm in  

I'll test first thing tomorrow but there may be a chance AF arrives today anyway and we won't need to

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

AmyT... I had bad AF pains and back ache 5 days ago.... Still no AF and still BFP ...  try and not stress Hunni I know it's hard...not long now xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

When's your OTD Lisa? X


----------



## frater

Kristina, hope you're ok. So sorry to hear your news.  Look after yourself. Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Amy- try and stay   hunni and I hope the af pains start to ease off soon, xxx keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

AmyT .. OTD tomorrow Hun xx

Gemma... Thinking of you today sweetie! You will be PUPO later xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Lisa thank you hunni, I'm getting little nervous now tho but very excited   hope your ok xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma. You will be fine hunni   xxx


----------



## Jem01

Best of luck for today g3 - in a few hrs you will be PUPO xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

G3 hope you are pupo soon
Dani b where are you
And vesper pea?
Amy turtle I awoke with period pains too. I wish I had brought a test
Kirstlou how about you?
I a. Praying for us all


----------



## AmyTurtle

There's a few of us testing tomorrow then!! I'm still in bed....too scared to get up and go to the toilet! This whole process has turned me into a proper knicker watcher! 

It's too late for me to test today as went to the toilet at 6.30 and really want to use first one if poss. Never thought I would hold out til OTD!!! I'll use the same sample I've got to take to the hospital

Anyone else have to take samples? There's lots of people having blood tests instead. 

Gemma you'll be PUPO soon 

Choco   AF stays away for both of us!!!

Jem how are you feeling now honey? 

Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Amy turtle I dont even have a test from my clinic or blood test. I have to buy one but they said to use clear blue. I feel tired and bloated today x


----------



## AmyTurtle

Do you have to ring then with the results then? All mine does is asks you to take a sample in for your appt on OTD day. No idea if they do a blood test at the same time :/


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi girls, thank you all for your kind wishes, am now back from E/T with 2 top graded blasts on board. All 12 survived - 4 where top graded so 4 have been frozen and 6 are nearly at blast stage so have to call back tomorrow to see if any more embies can be frozen, 

Sherry please could you update 1st page please *E/C 27th Aug E/T 1st Sept OTD 11th Sept*


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

G3m - congrats on being pupo!

Good luck to evryonr having their otd tmrw


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

G3 congratulations on being pupo and getting frosties
It seems like a lot of you doing 5 transfer test on day 11 where as my clinic said 2 weeks. I want to gest but I am frightened for a negative
Have a bbq today to go to.. more hiding not drinking but at least I dont know yet x
This process is not for the faint hearted x enjoy the sun girls x


----------



## Lunchie

Thanks for all the hugs.

G3, congratulations on being PUPO.

Kristina- this journey is so cruel. I hope you find the strength to cycle again and next time is your time.

x


----------



## maymay1986

Hello ladies.

Well done g3. Amazing. I'm still upset I got no frosties.  
I'm so confused though. I'm ar bourn hall also and my test date is 13 days past transfer where as yours is 10 days past. could it mean my embryo is not very good? They said it was  3bb and seemed happy with it. Confused.com.


----------



## kirstielou

Lunchie - Big hugs. Hope you are ok?

Gem - Congrats on being pupo 

Lisa - Fingers crossed for OTD.

May - Hope you are hanging on in there 

Choco - Still not tested....good girl 

AFM - Trying not to drive myself crazy. Got AF aches (not pain) and backache and on and off nausea but that might be worry. Its hard not to worry about AF arriving. Really is so hard all this business isnt it!!

Hi everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you so much girls. I'm already driving myself nuts but just gotta stay  ,

May, thank you and I'm so sorry you never got any frosties Hun, I'm not to sure on the grading side of things as we were just told they are very good strong embryos, mine were also a 5 day blast so was told that would count towards testing where as a 2 or 3 day would be slightly longer to be more 13 to 14 days after, I'm sure that there is nothing wrong with your embryo tho hunni and everything will be fine, when is your OTD xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma... fantastic news !! PUPO lady   and good news on the frosties too!! lets hope you wont be needing them for a long while...i keep thinking of my poor frosties all on their own!! bet they r chilly  

kirstie... when is your OTD?? I had AF pains day 7-9 of 2ww and OTD tomorrow ...good luck xx

Maymay...don't worry hun...your embie is fine.

Kristina.. Still thinking of you hun  

Choco... you must be close to OTD now?? are you testing before?  

well im at work still on my 13 hr shift...finish about 7-8pm... tomorrow is OTD!!   i did a sneaky hpt at work as we have them in for patients...still going strong xx


----------



## kirstielou

OTD is Weds. I am 8dp5dt. I know the af aches could mean anything - they started a couple of days ago.  I dont get back ache with AF so im seeing that as a positive. Although it is really aching and could be because of my bum jabs


----------



## maymay1986

Mine was a day 5 blast also. I am starting to get a strong feeling that af is going to start.


----------



## G3mg3m28

May - I'm sure everything will be fine Hun, I'm having blood test to find out,  did they tell you to have blood test or just home test, if you not having blood test that could be why you have to wait a little longer, so in sure you have a prefect little embie on board. Xx keep   xx

Lisa- OMG I'm PUPO so scary   I felt really bad early thinking bout out frosties early on,  I said to my partner I might have to eventually have them all back over time , though he was gonna pass out lol, hope works not to bad Hun and so please your tests still going strong hehe xxx


----------



## goldbunny

congrats on being pupo gem. you do have an amazing frostie collection. you could maybe put them up for adoption if you end up with too many? how many children could you cope with?  

everything crossed for you maymay that af stays away 

good luck kirstielou. 

I can't figure it out, I assumed this thread would be closing, but it wasn't, but the 2ww thread was shut without any notice at all... you just can't tell around here! sometimes they stay open and sometimes they don't and there seems to be absolutely no way to tell. I don't know if there is a list somewhere where it says what the rules are or whether the whole thing is down to the whim of the individual mods. whole thing's a mystery!


----------



## BabyR

Hi goldbunny

Here is link to 2WW thread for September

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=310904.0

Congrats in all those who are PUPO&#128118;

BabyR


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you gold bunny, I think I could only cope with the two lol but will keep them frozen for fews year then see how feel   xx


----------



## goldbunny

it's weird isn't it, I mean I have two embies on board (supposedly) and four in the freezer, that could be 6 children or none! it's weird not being able to plan or have any idea... I have sworn I would go back for the frosties no matter what but then, who knows? it's hard to imagine this working out at all but it's not impossible that it would be twins, would I cope with three or four? feels so scary and sad that I can sit here now and say that but I could still end up with none...        just gotta hope..


----------



## Jem01

G3 put your feet up what a brilliant outcome! 

Amy turtle I tested on OTD and was plsd I held out, best of luck! I'm ok thank you just trying to get through this next week and pray everything is ok at my first scan on Friday. Im v worried and prepared for the worst at the scan - this journey gets no easier, trying to stay positive but its hard! Did a preg test fri night and again this morning and both positive which is reassuring but still anxious xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Goldbunny I totally agreed with you on that one hun, one min I'm so excited that we could be having twin but I just can't help thinking what if it doesn't work, its so hard I wished I could see into the future, lol if only xx but  keeping  and   my little miracles stick and what will be will be xxx

Thank you Jem,
I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan babes, bet your so excited to finally see your little bubba for the 1st time, your right on that one Hun this journey really doesn't get any easier


----------



## AmyTurtle

Best of luck for your scan on Friday Jem. You'll be fine. 

Gemma how you enjoying being PUPO? 

Lisa hope work goes by quick for you! 

KirstieLou I've been the same with AF pains too! OTD tomorrow so we'll see how it goes! 

Vesper how are you getting on my lovely? 

Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Amy I'm so scared to do anything lol, I know they can't pop out but it feel like they will lol, but its so exciting, how are you Hun xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

I felt like that at first too! It is exciting to think you have some embryos snuggled inside 

I'm good thank you, done everything I can do so just got 1 more sleep to go. Nervous!!!

Xx


----------



## Jem01

Yes g3 it will be amazing for us to see our baba/ babas - I will be buzzing!! Just trying to prepare for the worst just incase! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Amy your'll be fine Hun, its so exciting, will be thinking of you xx

Jem its gonna be amazing, it'll all be fine tho Hun xx


----------



## wrxlass81

hi ladies just having a quick catch up on things!!

g3m cogrants on being pupo!!  
kirstyLou try to stay positive! I had and still am having pretty much continuous .af type pains with nausea and I got a bfp!! I had so much stress the 1st week of 2ww and even played a bit of soft ball tennis on the beach on bank holiday so just listen to your body and all will be well!!

good luck to those testing etc soon!!   everyone gets good news!!!


----------



## kirstielou

Good luck for tomoro Amy xx

Wrx- thanku. I know it can go either way. So many aches and pains. I kind of feel like that fullness you get before ec. Especially the pressure when I sit down in my girly bits......I sound crazy don't I!!


----------



## Sharry

goldbunny said:


> I can't figure it out, I assumed this thread would be closing, but it wasn't, but the 2ww thread was shut without any notice at all... you just can't tell around here! sometimes they stay open and sometimes they don't and there seems to be absolutely no way to tell. I don't know if there is a list somewhere where it says what the rules are or whether the whole thing is down to the whim of the individual mods. whole thing's a mystery!


I mod both the 2WW and cycle buddies and the 2WW always closes at the end of the testing month and the cycle buddies stays open for as long as it is used.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Wryxlass congratulations
amy goodluck for test tom x


----------



## kezza_1980

Sharry thanks for explaining x

Hope your all ok girls xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza ..how r u feeling? Have u gone back to work? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello lisa not to bad and yes gone back to work I have asked for them to cut my hours till I am 12 weeks find out tomorrow if they will also got my booking in appointment in the morning xx


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovelies

Wrx that's wrexcellent news - what an amazing anniversary present. Congratulations my sweet

Kristina my heart goes out to you - big hugs

Amy and Choc good luck for today

G3 wow that's an amazing result - good luck with 2ww

Maymay and kirstielou try not to let 2ww drive you crazy! Good luck

Afm trying to get used to the idea that my fertility journey is over. Bled a lot on friday so no suprise that the tests were negative. Still numb. Don't want to go away tomorrow and be away from my dh and my dd. Need to get a grip. Trying not to take it so hard as my dd is a perfect little bean and I know how lucky I am but just gutted to the core. It will get better. Hate having to tell various people - reflexologist, osteopath and pilates teacher, my best friend who has just had her 12 week scan, my dad. I don't remember it being this hard with the fets, maybe because this was the last shot. Dh said we can have another go but I just don't think it's a good plan - 9 various cycles in 4 years is a lot and my body's a wreck from all the hormones! Thought I was coping but having started typing, clearly not! Enough of the down in the dumps winge. Time for the future ladies - wish you all so much luck if you are bfp, 2ww or on track for the next cycle. And this thread has been a pleasure for all the ups and downs. Obviously need to keep popping on to get your news!

Big love

And have been meaning to post this by Lollipop Goldstein, the founder of the Stirrup Ladies http://stirrup-queens.blogspot.co.uk/2006/09/history-of-infertilitys-common-thread.html?m=1 would you wear a pomegranate coloured thread around your wrist for those other ff girls who see your beautful bfp bellies or dd and ds? I caught a woman staring at my dd this saturday while my heart was breaking and recognised a look and wanted to say, it can happen, it will, I understand. Just a thought for you lovely bunch xxx

/links


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug vesper


----------



## AmyTurtle

Oh vesper I'm so sorry honey. Sending you big   and lots of   for whatever you choose as your next path xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vesper I am so sorry hun xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Vesper ... Hugs to you hunni   thinking of you at this difficult time. Hope the trip goes ok or as well as it can now xxxx

Amy ... Well? Hope it's good news

Kezza... Hope they do allow you to reduce your hrs! What work do you do? Xx

I'm at hospital at 930 for bloods not sure how long I will have to wait for results but I'm sure it will be today xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa just work for an online retailer, no hesvy lifting but we get the minimum breaks and none of the equipment is set up right, chairs are all broke I have pinched the only one decent chair ....... good luck for your bloods xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Well ladies, been awake since 4 waiting for DH to wake up!  

It's a BFP!!! I can't believe it and we're sooo happy! 

Got the hospital at 4 so we'll see what they say. 

Don't know if its one Percy or two yet - not sure when we will know but I am excited either way!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Amy just said on ** but still have another congratulations    xx


----------



## maymay1986

Hello everyone. Congrats any. 

I think its over for me. I have very strong period pains.  I know af is on its way. X


----------



## AmyTurtle

Maymay I woke up in agony yesterday with period pain - don't worry too much about it xx


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations amy   great news


----------



## AmyTurtle

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Amy... Congratulations hunni       yaaaaay xx

Kezza.. They sound a bit tight xx

Maymay... Af pains don't mean anything sweetie think all of us have had them xx


----------



## frater

Congrats amy!

Vesper, so sorry hun.  

X


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa they are   they was good other day though when I was ill so fingers crossed they will change my hours its only till I am 12 week only a month to go xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning ladies,

Big congratulation Amy so pleased for you both xx

Vesper I am so sorry hunni xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Amy, huge congratulations to you! That is fabulous news!
Vesper, thankyou for letting us know. Funny how important it is to know the outcome for each person, so thanks for checking in, painful as it must have been. 
And thankyou for the pomegranate thread thought ... it made me cry ... it's a beautiful idea. 
AFM, today is OTD and it's BFN. I'm nor surprised since my early test was negative and my period has arrived. I'm kinda glad I knew, as now I feel I can get myself up and going for this new September season, and look forward to cycling again when it's right to do that. 
You've all been so amazing and I don't know how I'd have coped without you all. But special thanks to Choc and Kristina for that brilliant suggestion of IUI. Although we couldn't do it in the end, it was those conversations which led to us hitting on the timed intercourse suggestion. Even though it didn't end in BFP, I  am still so glad we tried. 
So thanks ladies!!
I will of course keep checking in for news


----------



## G3mg3m28

Much more I'm so sorry this hasn't worked out for you darling, you've been so strong throught out and I wish you the best of luck for the future, take care Hun xx


----------



## maymay1986

I know Lisa. These pains were so strong I was even dreaming about starting my period.


----------



## kirstielou

Muchmore and Vesper I am so so sorry this wasn't your time.  

Amy congratulations on that BFP! Fab news 

Lisa. Fingers crossed for your blood test. I hope you dont have too long to wait.

Gem - Hope you are ok and enjoying pupo.

Kezza - Hoping work continue to be good to you.

Maymay - Hang on in there. Not long to go now 

Choco - Have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks?

AFM - Feeling pretty normal today. Slight nausea but other than that nothing. 2 more sleeps to go

Hi to anyone I missed xxxxx

xxxxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kirstie thank you hun and 2 more sleeps hey bet you can't wait xx


----------



## kirstielou

I am so nervous! Only want good news or no news


----------



## kezza_1980

I understand that ......... I will keep everything  crossed  xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Amy - congrats in bfp

Vesper - so sorry to hear that Hun. It's heart breaking. Have a nice time in India. 

Much more - so sorry love! It's so heart breaking there's nothing that will make you feel better right now. Have a good cry. When will you re start?

Lisa - good luck with bloods

Dani - how did you get on?

Afm, so depressed after this chemical. At work but all I wanna do is cry in my bed.life is so cruel. 
I seriously can't handle going through it all again.


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina can you not take some time off   xx


----------



## kirstielou

Kristina you are bound to be feeling upset. Don't be too hard on yourself. Like Kezza said is there no way you can be at home for a little while xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Kezza, Kirstie I only have 10 days holiday left now after using up 11 days just for the previous 2 ivfs. 
I will need these 10 days for the next fet treatment that I will begin this year around October time. 

I can't even go away on holiday as need these hols for another 3rd attempt at ivf!! I don't think I can even go through it anymore, can't handle the disappointments.


----------



## kirstielou

Get yourself signed off by the Dr. You might not even have to go in they may just talk to you over the phone xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I agree with kirstie get signed off xx


----------



## Kristina2012

What should I say to the doctor?


----------



## kezza_1980

Be truthful tell him how your feeling after what as happened xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awe lovely kristina I know exactly how you feel! I've just done the big spring clean of all my IVF paraphernalia ... thrown ends of drugs in the sharps bin and locked it, emptied the bins where all my pessary capsules went ... eradicated every sign of the last 6 weeks ... cos right now I can't even face having that stuff around, let alone think about doing it all again. But you can bet your bottom dollar that that longing to have a family will turn hopeful again in us. We are stubborn women I reckon, and our PMA will start fizzing again in a few weeks. The disappointments will never get easier but I don't reckon you or I would wanna be sitting in our armchairs at 65 knowing we didn't take every chance we could to have kids. 
So here's the deal ... let's schedule a month or so of sobbing and distracting ourselves with life, and then let's meet again in the October/November thread and ride the rollercoaster again  You have proved you can get pregnant, which is more than I've done so far  so I reckon next time might just be our time  
I've booked our follow-up consultant appt, not so much cos I felt like it as cos otherwise I won't get an appt for months! It's on 11 Oct, so I should be able to cycle late Oct and through November I think. 
So hope you start to feel the heaviness lift as you grieve. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza

Much more - thanks Hun. I have a follow up appt on frudau however it's bsck to the private clinic as I know NHS will take at least 4/5 months until I can start again so I will be doing get next time with 2 of my frozen blastos. 
Yes you're right, we are stubborn and right now I feel so low but I do know I will come back up ready to do it again even though right now I don't want to. 
I need to get rid of all my medication too from my sight...
X


----------



## kirstielou

Kristina I have been signed off for 4 weeks now through my GP. I just called them up and said it was to cover fertility treatment. Ive requested another sick note from today. Am hoping it was ok as I havent gone to work today


----------



## kellyjake04

Hi Ladies

Had the call at 7.50 this morning (I was still sleeping) and the Embryologist said she had some great news. 
Were Going To Blast   So happy to hear this as I didn't make it to blast on first cycle.

Amy Congratulations On Your BFP xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Go wild with the Sharps bin, Kristina, it's strangely therapeutic! 
Gemma thanks for your lovely comments ... and be sure I will be checking in to see how you and Kelly get on ... our last 2 PUPO ladies, once this week's testers are done


----------



## MuchMore2013

Fab news Kelly  keep us posted!


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Muchmore and kristina... Much love to you both   don't give up sweeties 

Kellyjake...great news on going to blast!!  

Gemma...hope your ok today Hunni  hope your taking things steady  

Kirstielou ... Not long left Hun!!   hope your ok 

Choco...what's happening with you? Not heard much from you hope your still thinking  

Maymay... You can't really read much into symptoms as those pessaries cause lots of different things..I was convinced AF was goin to arrive and it didn't xxx

Dani..how are you Hun?? Hope all is well x

Well I've had bloods done and sat waiting for clinic to call so more waiting  
Xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Yay Kelly well done Hun, what day do you have E/T xx

Much more thank you hunni, I really do hope every thing work out for you, I wished I had special powers to make all you ladies dreams come true, no one can understand this emotional journey we go though accept those who alway go though it, but stay   and one day your dream will come true xxx

Good luck everyone who's soon to be testing   xx

AFM- called clinic again this morning and another two of our embryos made it to blasto and have been added to our four already frozen   xx

Lisa I'm good thank you hunni, how exciting now you can look forward to your 1st scan and see your little bubba's xxx


----------



## kirstielou

Eeekkkk good luck Lisa. Im doing ok feel pretty much normal. Keep grabbing my boobs....def not sore ha ha!!


----------



## Kobby76

VESPER and MUCHMORE. I'm so very sorry to hear about your bfn's. Life isn't always kind to us is it. Thinking of you and sending many hugs your way x

AMY TURTLE. congrats on your BFP. You must be over the moon! Let us know when you find out if its one or two Percy's x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

HI everyone, wow so much has happenned.
Firstly Danni B you are missing I hope you ar e ok  
Vesper pea i am so sorry to hear you news, have a break for a bit. 
Much more and kristina goodluck with your next cycles  
Amyturtle fab news congratulations 
lisa hope all is well with your blood test 
G3 more blasts x GREAT NEWS
kELLY JAKE GOING TO BLAST ALSO GREAT NEWS
afm i finally caved in and brought a test but had to take our dog to the vet and found out he has another mast cell tumour so couldn't stomach testing, too many tears for one moring . he has an op tomorrow so i may put off test to otd wed now. In a way i know this will mean as he is not insured for another lump that in reality i will pay for his treatment and put off fertility treatment for a while, but hopefully i won't need it. No blood yet, some period pains and swelling but mostly after i take the pessaries, so fingers crossed. kirtslylou roll on wednesday

SENDING LOVE TO YOU ALL X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Yaaaaay!!! Clinic just called! Bloods confirmed that we r pregnant!!! They want me in on the 10th for a 6 week scan xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Yaaaay Lisa big congratulation to you both babe, how exciting not long left to wait xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks  Gemma...I felt so sick waiting for the call even though I already knew lol...the only thing is. DP will be out of the country on a business trip next wk so got to go on my own xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Congrats Lisa, really happy for you. 

Kirstie - that's great the docs have signed you off for 4 weeks!

Choco - good luck for otd

Dani - where are you? Hope your ok.


----------



## Lunchie

Vesper and MuchMore- I am really sorry this time hasn't been your time. Big Hugs

BFN is so difficult, I thought it would get easier as the days moved on but I feel worse now than I did on Saturday. I guess the sudden drop in progesterone once you stop the pessaries really doesn't help as this in itself can cause low mood. Just have to keep reminding myself that it will get better...

Amy- Congratulations on the BFP. It is lovely to hear some good news to provide us hope.

Lisa- Pleased to hear that the blood tests have confirmed the good news.

Choco- So sorry to hear that your dog is having more trouble. Good luck for OTD.

Dani- My fellow Wednesday wonder. I hope all is okay?
xx


----------



## Maria00

Kristina, so sorry you had a chemical, life can be so cruel sometimes. You are so young, don't give up hope. A big hug!  

Lisa, so pleased for you, congrats!   Not long till your first scan. 

AFM, 2013 has been so yucky so far, between the being "too white to adopt" here in the UK and the failed ICSI, I am a bit depressed.   I feel... different. I have always been an optimistic but now... I cannot see the light at the end of the tunnel.  

Good luck to all the other ladies!


----------



## kirstielou

Congratulations Lisa!! Its official


----------



## kirstielou

Choco we are now next on the list!!


----------



## maymay1986

Hello ladies. Quick update. I have had a tiny bit of light brown spotting. However I still have strong period pains. Still feels like my period is going to arrive.


----------



## G3mg3m28

Oh Lisa that's a bummer, but least he'll have something to look forward to when he gets back, a little pic of his bubba's lol exciting so pleased for you hunni xx

May- stay positive Hun it could all be a good sign, xx


----------



## Kobby76

Lisa x. Congratulations!!!!!!

Lunchie. I felt the same, was coping ok with my bfn for the first week then crashed big time. Think it's important to grieve and allow ourselves to feel sorry for our situation for a while. Then at some point we'll pick ourselves up and start again x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

oh l*unchie, maria and kobby* i remember that feeling, it really took 2 months to get over a bfn and trying again was the only thing that got my through x. i really hope this feeling passes for you, or at least you have something small like a holiday or event that can take you mind off it, while you grieve.
YOU TOO VESPER PEA
*Lisa* congratulations x
*May May* all i can say is that at times this week i have thought my period was on its way

symptoms extreme nausa today, kirtsielou do you want to test 1 day early tomorrow? i am so tempted...


----------



## kirstielou

Choco you are so naughty  . I am being a good girl and waiting until OTD


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

KIRSTIELOU YOU ARE SO GOOD !


----------



## kirstielou

Angelic almost!!


----------



## goldbunny

Only 113 days 'til christmas and HE Knows if You have been bad or good!


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi ladies,

Back from my weekend away & lots to catch up on as always (no Internet access whilst away)

Sending    to BFN's. Hoping you look after each other through this difficult time & find the strength to try again when you are ready xx

Congratulations to BFP's!!!  

Kristina I'm so sorry to hear your news   xx

DaniB I hope everything is ok  

AFM, had a wonderful anniversary weekend away, just what we needed. Back at work today though & I'm shattered. Scan date booked for 16th sept, 2 more weeks to go xx


----------



## VesperPea

Amy yeay yeay congratulations lovely girl

Gem that's 6 frosties? Wow you had a super cycle my love - fingers crossed for a perfect one! xxx

kirstielou loving the angelicness!

Choc oh i know that feeling - I hope the dog is doing ok - what we do for our hounds. Mine is sitting next to me looking doleful as she's seen the suitcase... good luck for your test

lisa i am so pleased that it is properly official but knew as soon as I saw your unicorn - it's so fluffy I could die... all the best my lovely

Candy glad you had an excellent weekend - did you swim after all?

Goldbunny you crack me up 

kristina did you call the dr? you're allowed to be gutted - it's normal - there's a poet called rumi who said Love comes with a knife, not some shy question, and not with fears for its reputation - we love our little beans even if we never get to see them and that love hurts like hell when it goes away. The grief is shocking and all powerful. It does get better. It stops hurting to breathe, to think, light comes back, the scar heals. Give it time and look after yourself. Big hug.

Maria the brightest lining is in the darkest clouds - hope you find what you need my lovely. Optimism has a way of sneaking back in when you're not looking. Big hug

Lunchie the glass just needs refilling and then it doesn't matter how you feel, it's full again! Fecking sicklogest really does a number on us. sending you warm fuzzies

Kobby I'm with you - it is so darn hard but somehow we keep on getting up and starting over - we're weebles, we get knocked down, but we get up again and they're never going to keep us down - chumbawumbas. 

Thanks for all your support ladies - I feel pretty good after my meltdown between 2 and 6 this morning - probably exhaustion! Have made some plans and taken control - I'm actually looking forward to going on the pill and not dreading af every month and feeling guilty with every glass of wine - cannot genuinely remember the last time that happened - 2005 maybe? Think the sicklogest is letting go enough that my brain is starting to function again. Nailed work today which always helps me - the poor student who tried to cheat in their paper may not appreciate my brain being back on form! 

Anyway love and luck as always

xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Candy floss - thanks Hun. Glad you had a nice break - have you told work yet?

Maria - really sorry you feel so down. Have you worked out what you will do now? I have booked myself an appt with a psychic - I feel like this is the only way I will get back my hopes and dreams after these horrendous couple of days... 
Don't give up Hun, something will and does happen. No matter how low we are, these feelings do go away and we will pick ourselves up again and re try coz were strong women. 

Vesper - I really liked your poem! Do you teach English as a lecturer? 
I hope you have a fabulous time in India - is this first time? If so, you will have a culture shock there - extreme poverty and you will think how lucky you are to have a nice house and family here.  Which part are you going to?
I hope you can muster the strength to give dd a sibling x


----------



## Candy-floss

Vesper What powerful words in the poem. Enjoy that guilt free wine, you more than deserve it!   I did go swimming in the end & enjoyed it. DP had to go in the steam room & sauna himself. Have said to DP I would like to try & go swimming throughout if we get the all clear. Will wait until I can speak to the nurse again just to double check xx

Kristina I haven't told work yet. We have said apart from our family & very close friends that already know we would like to wait til about 15wks to tell anyone else. I know for a fact work will start to hatch a plan to get shot of me as soon as I tell them   as I said before things haven't been going well for a while. I got 2 crappy emails today from the boss. I have secured a few large projects at work recently so hoping that will keep them off my back when they are finalised over the next couple of months. Hopefully when the time is right to tell them I will be back in the good books & any action they try to take will be unjustified. Regardless our future child is more important, it would just make things a but easier knowing I have a job still   Did you call the Dr today & get signed off? Xx


----------



## Dani B

Hi ladies. Sorry I've not been around much and apologies for the me post, I've missed 36 pages so forgive me.

It's a one blue liner for me this morning. Had a really good   today. Have to re-test on Wednesday because I've had spotting the past few days but no actual period as yet. Gonna be heartbreaking seeing a negative test result again, really can't see it changing to positive. I then have to ring the clinic and we will go from there with follow up appointments and will probably have to wait 6 months to start next cycle, gutted about that!!   Anyway girls, I would appreciate it if you could send me positive thoughts for my next cycle, don't think I can handle sympathy right now.

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck hugs dani x


----------



## kezza_1980

Dani good luck     xxxx


----------



## Dani B

Thank you girls   xxxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Good Luck Dani xx


----------



## nicboo

have not had much chance to get one ... but have had a read through posts

sending strength and love to those whose time has not been this cycle .

my transfer is on wed morning so we shall see how it goes .


----------



## Dani B

Thanks Kellyjake. Hope you are doing well. 

Nicboo, good luck for ET.

xxxx


----------



## kellyjake04

I'm doing ok hun still tender and sore from EC Friday. made it to blast this time so fingers crossed. 

hope your doing ok hun   thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Dani B

Thanks so much. Great news on going to blast, well done chick. 

xxxx


----------



## Lunchie

Dani- It takes months to develop those eggs, so all the little building blocks of your dd or ds are probably already beginning to take shape inside you ready for the next cycle. Keep on looking forward.

xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Dani sweetie I am so sorry, but you stay strong Hun coz your next cycle will be the one, look to the future and stay   best of luck babe xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

DaniB sending lots of     for your next cycle xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Dani loads of pma for your next cycle - I find it vaguely reassuring that any egg already has the beginnings of thw eggs for the next generation - your grandchildren already potentially exist. Fingers crossed love

Kelly good luck for your transfer

Nicboo good luck for your transfer too

Kristina big hug

Xxx


----------



## maymay1986

Hello everyone. Just to let you know my period has arrived.  it has not worked for me. Did not even get a chance to test. Good luck everyone. X


----------



## VesperPea

Maymay sorry my lovely. It is gutting not even getting to test - will be querying it with my clinic. Big hugs. 

Candy you only have to tell work 15 weeks before starting mat leave so don't feel pressured to tell them before you're ready. If they are plotting, make them leave a paper trail - emails etc - as the risk of taking them to tribunal should stop them. Just enjoy that little bean growing inside and the aches that come with it. So excited for you!

Goldbunny love the ticker!


----------



## goldbunny

guys not getting to the end of 2ww because you bleed out... that happened to me on my first cycle (though i had tested early a BFN as i thought i was about to bleed) i bled at day 10dpt.... 
....it's sad and you feel robbed, and it was very hard to explain it to DH who had believed the doctors when they said 'test on day X' that until that day everything would be fine...

....but i got BFP from BOTH my next two cycles... so don't lose hope!


----------



## kirstielou

Dani sending you lots and lots of luck xxx

May sorry about the bleeding. Have you phoned your clinic??

Gem how are u getting on?? 

Lisa has it sunk in yet

Kezza did you get an answer about your job

Kristina have you spoken to gp yet 

Choco have you been naughty?

Goldbunny I hope I'm on santas good list

Hi everyone I missed

Xxxxxxxxcxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xxx


Maymay same happened to me on first cycle as gold bunny said you feel cheated   xx

Kirsitie I did well finalise them today, but my boss was great and said what ever I can work for the next 4 weeks she will support xx


----------



## Kristina2012

May may - sorry to hear your af has arrived early. Hope you are ok. 

Kezza - it's good your work are so flexible. 

Dani - I hope you are ok. Sending you lots of PMA 

Kirstie - I didn't end up going to docs as I thought I should just carry on and maybe that will help me get over it. I have an appt with my private consultant onfriday so I will see what he recommends and when I can start next. I know I have to be relaxed both mentally and physically tho. 
Good luck for otd tmrw! Do u have any symptoms?


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristinsa I was shocked I've only been with them since April and I am agency staff so thought I had no chance but she said your baby is as important to us as you nearly cried xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hi ladies ...sorry Im on night shifts at min and it's hard getting back into it ...just got home and so tired.

Dani...     your turn next time!!!  

Maymay... Still carry on with medication Hun...like goldbunny says there's still a chance  

Kellyjake...fantastic news making it to blast!!! Well done 

Nicboo...hey there!!  Good luck on weds 

Vesper... Pleased your feeling back on form and making plans  

Gemma..PUPO lady how's you?? Hope those embies are getting snuggled in  

Choc...have u tested Hun? Had my fingers crossed for you  

Kezza..hope your ok? Great news that work are giving you flexi hours    When was your first scan? I have to have a 6 week and 8 week one.

Goldbunny...hope you are well...you are always full of wise and useful information ...thanks  

To anyone I've missed ...sorry and lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey lisa,  same as you mine was 6 weeks and the one this Thursday is my 8 week one xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Exciting Hun   they told me they wouldn't see much at 6 weeks?? Will they see the heart beat? Just so nervous as had a 7 week scan on my 3 rd cycle and no heartbeat xx


----------



## kirstielou

Kristina I've been having a few dull af aches. Had some sharp pains about a week ago. Backache and nausea. I know that any of this could be the progesterone. Trying not to panic about the af ache!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa I was 6 week&3days we seen heartbeat but have heard that sometimes it's too early xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Kirstie sounds like good symptoms!
Best of luck for tmrw! X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

hi ladies
*Dani B * i am praying for your next cycle xxxx

*May may *- stay on the pessaries , i know it is cruel when your period comes early, this happened on all my last cycle, in fact after all iuis and my last ivf cycle my period came before otd!

i don't know if the difference this time is going to blast or not but i only have 1 more sleep, no blood as yet but still pains particularly after i take the pesseries.   
*
kirstlou *i have been good but the next 24 hours, will be long...
my poor dog wasn't allowed breakfast so i took him on a hour walk to distract him, he got stung by a wasp on his nose, i feel so bad him having an operation for a lump this week, less than 2 weeks ago he had a eye op! poor boy. Looking after him will hopefully take my mind off testing tonight. 
roll on tomorrow, saying that i have cramps now, i am touching wood all day today.

Vesper pea loved your words, maria, kirsty, lunchie i really hope the future makes you mums soon xx


----------



## kirstielou

Your poor dog  could of done without the wasp sting too. My cats are my fur babies! I'm terrified for tomoro and don't want to test. Ask dh if he would just draw the symbol on the test for me ha!! I hope your pains are a good sign. I spoke to my friend about af aches and she said you spend your whole pregnancy thinking your period will arrive so I'm tryin not to worry xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

DRAW THE SYMBOL, that's a good one, fingers crossed for you and me hun, this is the closest i have come, its got to be a good sign x


----------



## G3mg3m28

May- I'm so sorry hunni can't imagine what you must be going through. But try and stay   xx

Kirstie- I'm getting on ok thank you hun, i'm now 2dp5dt but am scared as anything, I keep getting mild AF pains but seems to be more after using crinone gel. How are you Hun xx

Lisa- how's you Hun, has it sunk in yet that your going to be a mummy   I think I'm alright lol just constantly worrying which is prob normal, I'm   my little embies are starting to snuggle in now, I hope they are anyway keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## kirstielou

Just bought a test in sainsburys oh no!!


----------



## kellyjake04

Eeeek Kirstie are you gonna use it today or wait until tomorrow?? x


----------



## kirstielou

Holding in my pee as we speak. Dh working tomoro so want him with me x


----------



## kellyjake04

Fingers Crossed For You x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

kirstlou are you going to cave in and test today goodgirl?...


----------



## kirstielou

I did the test. Was bfn xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Kirstie - could it be coz it is not early morning pee?

Hope you are ok. 

Can see on your signature that you have had a few goes before. Could you try anything different next time?
Next time I wanna use intralipids when I do fet and wanna get checked out for immune issues. 
Take care and re test using morning wee x


----------



## kirstielou

I read u only need to hold your pee for 4 hours which I did. 

Can't afford to do it all again plus feel we have our lives on hold the whole time xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Really sorry to hear that Kirstie. You are still so young, don give up just yet. 
Can you not have any goes on the NHS? X


----------



## kirstielou

I was told we weren't eligible for funding as dh already has a son. Not fair but hey ho xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kirstielou...  try again 1st thing in morning Hunni xx

Gemma..I'm sure your embies are making themselves at home ... I still can't believe it at moment but will feel better after 1st scan xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

kirstielou i think you should test in the morning to be sure hon x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

also don't despair as i think you are 3 days behind me, so today is only actually day 10 ? isnt since your transfer, where as i was told to test on day 14?


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311630.0


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks goldbunny x   for you kirstielou


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Goldbunny..how do you work out pregnancy? I thought I was 3 weeks but clinic say I'm 5 weeks? I was working it out from day of fertilisation


----------



## kirstielou

Lisa I think it's from ovulation or in our case egg collection xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Lisa, in a natural pregnancy, it is measured from the first day of your cycle, so by the time you ovulate you're actually already 2 weeks pregnant. Weird isn't it. So even if you've D/Red and stimmed for 3 or 4 weeks between your period and your EC, they still just count it as 2 weeks. So if EC was 3 weeks ago then you are indeed 5 weeks pregnant


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks kirstielou and muchmore....it gets so complicated...my DP is a GP and he said the same as you muchmore but I told him surely it's different with IVF lol... He's right again


----------



## kirstielou

Thanks girls. I have to do the clinics test in the morning but don't see it changing but thanku. Wine is chilling ready for tomoro night. Am glad I had dh with me tho for the rest of the day xxx


----------



## Jem01

Kirstielou so much can change in 24 hrs, best of luck! X


----------



## goldbunny

lisa

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf


----------



## AmyTurtle

Good luck testing tomorrow choco
Kirstie I hope it all changes for you when you retest xx

Hope everyone else is ok

Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks amy x googluck kirstylou


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks Goldbunny  

Choco and kirstie... good luck for testing tomorrow  xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Sharry please can you update my OTD - 2nd sept

Thank you xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Good luck Choco & kirstie xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Good morning ladies  

im still at work but excited to see some BFP'S hope things have changed kirstie 

Choco...come on!!   have you tested hun? hope its good news 

AmyT... how are you? when is your 1st scan

Goldbunny..thanks for the link sweetie..my due date is 4th may  

Kezza.. hope your ok hun? any new pregnancy symptoms?

Candyfloss...morning..how are you? x

Gemma.. hope your ok hun.. i know how hard it is at the moment for you but your another day closer xx

wish this shift would hurry up and end i need my bed xxx


----------



## kirstielou

Hey no change on the result I'm afraid. Just goes to show that even with a textbook embryo it all comes down to luck in the end. I hope my recipient has better luck.

Choco I hope you have some positive news this morning

Xxxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Kirstie I'm so sorry the result didn't change for you. Thinking if you and sending you lots of


----------



## kezza_1980

Kirstie so sorry hun xxxx

Chocco good luck hun xx

Lisa I used to hate working nights,  nothing new to report I'm afraid symptoms are actually not as intense spoke to midwife yesterday and she said its common for them to subside any time from 7 weeks onwards of course I have convinced myself self that there not as intense because something is wrong  xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kirstie ...  sorry sweetie. X

Kezza.... I'm sure everything will be fine...I know what u mean though there's always something to worry about x


----------



## kezza_1980

Well will soon know tomorrow hun   xx


----------



## happyhay

Girls I have my 7 week scan today, so nervous!!! Every stage is like another 2ww ! X


----------



## Candy-floss

Kirstie so sorry things didn't change for you  

Morning Lisa I'm good thanks, just anxiously waiting on my first scan on the 16th, have you got your date yet?

Happyhay Good luck with your scan 

Hope everyone else is well 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck happy hay xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Happy Hay I hope scan goes well tody
Kirstielou, i still think you are early testing   compared with my clinic but may be they are cautious. I wouldn't have held out testing so long without you. It seems so unfair.

AFM A BFP, did two tests both faint, but at 43 years old unmarried I am finally up the duff, I couldn't be happier and terrified. My scans not til 26th september. And I know its early days and I know I will worry.

Just wanted to say thank you to all you ladies for the support, because I have been a mental worrier!! I really wish it works out for you all too. I can honestly say after £17, 000 and a whole year of trying I finally got bfp so don't give up.

Goodluck to you all whatever stage you are at x

Sharry could you update me to bfp please.


----------



## goldbunny

wow choco congratulations on BFP! welcome to the terrifying world of being 43 and pregnant. google is not your friend!   great news and good luck


----------



## kezza_1980

Choco congratulations hun could not agree more with gold bunny comment about Google stay away xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks girls..


----------



## happyhay

Congrats Choco, welcome to the 2nd 2ww


----------



## Kristina2012

Congrats choco! Great news!


----------



## tina11

Congrats choco    

I am sooooo happy for you.

Xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Choco Congratulations on your BFP!!!!   xx


----------



## kirstielou

Choco congratulations! Yay!!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Kirstielou I am so sorry the test didn't change for you. I know that feeling well. And your OTD was the same length after transfer as my clinic recommends ... just about the shortest time any clinic gives. If AF doesn't arrive in next 2 days, definitely test again won't you. 

Chocachine I am absolutely and utterly thrilled for you! I am doing the oldies dance all over again! you give me hope, lovely lady! 
And be very assured of my thoughts and prayers as you talk to DP about it all.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Choco... Yaaaay! Congratulations Hun! So so happy! Xxx


----------



## Lunchie

KirstieLou I am sorry that nothing has changed.  

Congratulations Choco that's wonderful news.  

It's nice to have some over 40s news that cheered me up. I'm still struggling to buck up after my BFN. 

I have to admit that it has been made even more difficult by hearing some family news. My brother is 48 and has three children 16, 13.5 & 8, his wife is 46 and has just unexpectedly fallen pregnant with number 4. The baby is due about the same time as this IVF cycle would have been if it had worked for us. 
He told me about it when I told him about my BFN. It is lovely news for them and I am pleased (although with 6 nieces & nephews already it is getting expensive   ), but I wish he had waited to tell me. I am not sure how his wife feels about only being 5 weeks pregnant and him telling the world, particularly as he kindly added in that they had only done the deed once in 2 months TMI!!

I hope everyone else is feeling more positive than me today.
x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

gosh lunchie that is TMI!! I DON'T THINK MY BROTHER WOULD TELL ME THAT. REALLY SORRY ABOUT THE TIMING FOR YOU. ON MY FIRST IUI WHEN YOU HAVE SO MUCH HOPE MY FRIEND CONCEIVED SO THAT WAS A REMINDER.
i REALLY HOPE THINGS WORK OUT FOR YOU, I GUESS ALL I CAN SAY IS DON'T GIVE UP HOPE.

tHANKS FOR THE CONGRATULATIONS LADIES, WELL I ITEND TO STICK ABOUT TIL THE THREAD FINISHES AND HELP IF I CAN, 3 WEEK AND 1 DAY!


----------



## Dani B

Afternoon ladies.

Choco, great news on your BFP.

Kirstielou, sorry to hear your result  

Would like to wish everyone luck whatever stage you are at.

AFM, re-tested and still a BFN. I'm going to have a little holiday with hubby and then get preparing for my next cycle in roughly 6 months time. I will get what I want  

xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

so sorry dani goodluck for the next try , you will get there
x

I don'y think my clinic do bloods if feact any blood test was at my drs. DO I TELL MY DR OR WAIT TIL THE SCAN WHEN I WILL BE HOPEFULLY 7-8 WEEKS PREGNANT? FINGERS CROSSED. I have been told to just carry on with pesseries


----------



## Lunchie

Dani- enjoy the holiday & good luck for the next time.

Choco- I would tell your GP so they can keep an eye on you. Maybe even do some bloods for you as this pregnancy is so precious (obviously they all are, but you know what I mean). It is always good to get a general hormone check, thyroid and Hb, just to make sure everything stays fit and healthy.

x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks lunchie, this is all new to me x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Dani it's great to see you feeling more stowic and ready for the next round. Enjoy the hols, enjoy the break from hormone-manipulating madness, and come back ready to get pregnant 
Lunchie ... ouch! I could feel the pain as I read that! 46 and she just falls pregnant, when we are struggling with declining egg production and we're that bit younger! It's great for her but grrrrrr! That would have upset me a lot, I know ... not to mention the TMI factor ... 
I'm finding the recovery tough too, but we will get there. It's not over for us yet ... anything is possible!


----------



## wrxlass81

hi ladies checking in again while on my hols!! 

congratulations chocochine!!

hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well. sorry to hear of the bfn results, I hope you all maintain the positive attitude for your next cycles.xx

having a nice break away, weather gorgeous so it helps but feeling generally bleurgh!! bring it on I say!! scan on 20th so   all is well.xx


----------



## happyhay

Girls thanks for all your support, we saw one beautiful heartbeat all measuring perfectly  x


----------



## goldbunny

oh wow great news happyhay


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Happyhay... That's great news  bless xxxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Chocochine that's great news lovely lady! I'm so thrilled for you! 

Lisa, I'm good thank you. Booked in for 7 week scan on 23rd, got really bad morning sickness and what feels like period pain so hoping it's a good thing and everything is progressing as it should.

Dani - I'm so sorry the result didn't change. Enjoy your holiday and get yourself ready to go again 

Happyhay - glad the scan went well, now it's on to your 12 week one! How exciting!!!

WRX - hope your enjoying your holiday honey

Muchmore, Lunchie, Kristina, Goldbunny, Kezza, Candy-floss, Vesper and all you other lovely ladies, hope you're all well xx


----------



## Patty83

Hi sharry can you please add to your growing list that my Egg Collection was today! X


----------



## Jem01

Kirsty Lou so sorry   

Choco yippee!!! Congrats! 

Hope everyone else is ok tonight! 

AFM allowing myself to get excited for the scan on fri, after last week I've been preparing for the worst but feel a lot better today! Going to bed really early as wishing the days away till Friday! X


----------



## Jem01

Happy hay that's great! How far on are you? X


----------



## Candy-floss

Choco Im a bit unsure too and still havent contacted my GP. I was going to wait til after my scan but its not til the 16th now so may just stick a call to them 

Dani I was so hoping that your result would have changed for you. Go have that holiday and forget about the hormones for a liitle while before you cycle again, please keep in touch though, would love to hear when you get your BFP!

Happyhay Awww glad your scan went well 

WRX Hope you are enjoying your holiday!

Goldbunny How are you doing? Love the ticker!

Lisa You need to update your signature with your news 

Amyturtle Morning sickness tends to be a positive pregnancy sign 

Jem good luck for scan 

xx


----------



## kirstielou

My recipient got a bfp! Pleased it wasn't all for nothing xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Kirstlou thats very lovely and brave  of you but I still hope its you one day


----------



## happyhay

Jem- it was a 7 week scan.
Kirstie Lou- that must give you hope that it will happen for you one day and that you produce good eggs


----------



## kezza_1980

Kirstie that must have been nice to hear .... I emailed other day about mine but not had anything back yet  xc

Afm been awake since 5 and it's my day off could not sleep mind been doing over time about scan xx


----------



## happyhay

Kezza- I know how you feel, after every scan its like another 2ww


----------



## kezza_1980

This my second one an I am worse lol xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck kezza x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza....thinking of you Hun....everything will be fine xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Good luck Kezza x


----------



## nettya

Just popped on to wish Kezza good luck today. Ready and waiting to hear how excited you are later


----------



## Dani B

Thanks girls. I intend to have a great holiday and get refreshed for next cycle. Thanks for all your support.

xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls baby is measuring 19mm heart beat strong xxx


----------



## goldbunny

magic kezza!


----------



## Candy-floss

Yay Kezza, sounds amazing!!! X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

fab news kezza x
good luck everyone else x
g3 are you going insane yet  or are you calm and enjoying pupo?


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls it was amazing xx


----------



## Jem01

Fab kezza! X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza ...that's amazing Hun!! Bet your soooooo happy!!   pleased everything is going well Hun xx

Anyone had trouble getting on here today? I've been trying all day x


----------



## AmyTurtle

Yay fantastic news Kezza! How many weeks are you now? Sorry if you've already been asked xx

Lisa I've struggled to get on, kept getting a message saying server was down. I think the page has been updated as there's loads of new stuff on the right hand side of the screen.

Ladies I think the clinics tell you when to contact the GP to let them know you pregnant, that's what mine do. They wait until you've had your 7 week scan.

How is everyone? xx


----------



## happyhay

Amazing news Kezza


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

hi amy
i had some real period pains today but all seems ok, i thought the 2 ww was a long time, now a 3 ww til my scan lol, never happy   but i am blessed


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Choco... I've been getting like AF pains but I'm sure it's the pessaries   I have my 6 week scan on the 10th then another at 8 weeks..it's just another waiting game! How are you feeling? Still excited? Xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Choco / Lisa I know what you mean about waiting. Got my 7 week scan on 23rd so it's waiting almost 3 weeks again then who knows after that but I am so happy I don't mind.
Can't wait to get to 12 weeks


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls thanks again your all amazing and all hold a special place in my heart cxx

Amy I am just over 8 weeks xx


----------



## nettya

Yay Kezza! Congratulations


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza... Awwww loving your scan pic of baby so sweet  xxx

AmyT...hope it passes fast for you..not sure why I'm going for a 6 week scan everyone else's are 7-8 weeks xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi everyone, hope your all ok

Sorry not been upto date last couple of days,

Big congratulation choco so so happy for you, xx

Kezza so pleased everything is perfect with baby it must have been so amazing to see your little bubba, xx

Hi Lisa how are you hunni, xx

Hi candy floss, Kristina, much more, gold bunny, dani and amy hope you ladies are all ok x

Sorry if I have missed anyone   xx

AFM now 4dp5dt and am going out my mind, have not stopped crying all day, I woke up with AF type pains and have been on off all day, everything with my cycle couldn't of gone better but I just can't imagine this turning out positive, I've not really had any symptoms apart from the 1st day and its scared me half to death, I have a week left till I find out if my 2 embryos have chosen to snuggle in, I really don't know how I'm going to cope if its negative, staying positive is prob the hardest part of this journey xx

Sorry to dampen the mood ladies xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks lisa, I could have lay there forever watching it lol  and I was 6 weeks on my first scan xx


Nettya thank you hun xx

G3 we all get them AF pains hun even me xx


----------



## nettya

G3 - hang on there. I know it's torture. I had no symptoms in the 2WW and lookie now! I was convinced I was going to get a BFN.

Try and do some nice things to take your mind off the wait and take each day at a time. We're all rooting for you x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you kezza, hoe your ok hun xx

Nettya- thank you for kind words, its so hard one day I'm so positive then next I'm in tears saying its not going to work but only time will tell, hope your doing well Hun xx


----------



## nettya

I'm good G3 - in my next 2ww now! It doesn't stop I have to say. Waiting for my second early scan - if we get past this I might relax a bit. I hope I relax a bit!!
Finding it hard to get through the working day without a sneaky nap. I missed two meetings today - the weather really got to me. Whoops! I was covered though so no real problem. Mustn't make a habit of it though!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Nettya- it must be so hard to keep waiting, it does feel like its never going to end, how exciting tho when u finally get to see your little bubba's, that's made me smile Hun it has be particularly hot today so don't blame you for needing a nap lol, xxx


----------



## Jem01

G3 I had period like cramps as well in the 2ww and still
Do now - try not to look into it too much! (not easy i know!) The 2ww isn't easy but just think of the end result! It got me through! Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Aww thank you Jem, and pleased it turn out   for you,  it really is so hard, hope you are ok Hun xx


----------



## Candy-floss

G3 I know it's really hard, I struggled too but had AF type pains too, it honestly goes for nothing, unfortunately it really is a case of waiting til OTD. We can symptom spot as much as we like but until you POAS or get bloods you never really know   Keep your chin up    xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

G3... I felt Exactly the same at this stage of the 2ww Hun.. Hope you feel better soon..not long now. Do you think you will test before OTD? Xxx


----------



## omg

Hey lovely ladies,
Wow soo much has been going on! really pleased to see that there are still BFP popping up everywhere.
Kristina, im so sorry for your loss, try and stay strong and next time will be yours.
x
Lisa, Kezza and all the scan lady's how exciting for you all. x

Those of you on the 2ww try and keep positive and try not to sympton spot to much as it drives you   

AFM - im starting 2nd cycle this month, so on the 21st back on the northisterone, im just waiting for my full regime to come through the post to confirm wether it's 2 months of them. Yeah, hope has come back again! were not telling anyone this time and are having 2 embryos put back so fingers crossed we'll get the best present right before xmas.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

OMG ..welcome back Hun! That's great news that your getting started again...I really hope this is your time! Fingers crossed for you! Keep in touch xxx


----------



## omg

Hiya, have been keep an eye on you all! and sending lost of positive vibes. Will keep popping in but will  join a thread a bit that is in same stages as me. x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Candy floss and Lisa thank you sweeties I had a proper down day yesterday feeling bit more   today, 
Lisa I'm so scared hun ive decided I'm not gonna test early I've told my partner that I don't want to know the result of the bloods either and his like how do you suppose that's gonna work lol, I like the thought they are there and scare to be told their not   I think I'm losing my mind hehe xx 

OMG - nice to see you back and wishing you the best of luck for your second cycle sending lots of    vibes xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Omg glad to hear your ready for your next cycle xx

G3  kep focused hun you will be fine not long to go now xx

AFM  I took the plunge to find out about my recipient and unfortunately she had a BFN im so l sad for her,  my egg co nurse as said she has frozen though so fingers crossed xx


----------



## nettya

OMG - nice to see you back hun. Hope you get the Christmas present you deserve.  Do stick around. I'm still on a thread from Nov last year when I had a BFN cycle - the lucky ones have had / are having their babies now but there's quite a few of us on there who're now in the first trimester. It's been lovely to keep the contact going - even if you dip out for a bit when it all gets too much.


----------



## Kristina2012

Omg - thanks Hun. It was def hard at first but now I am tryin to think positively and thinking what is meant to be will be. I am about to have my consultation today so will ginormous when I start fet privately. However, don't wanna rush into anything, the time needs to be right and I need to be physically and emotionally in the right frame of mind. 
That's good you were able to start so early! Putting 2 back is a good idea as I will be doing the same too. 
Keep in touch x

Jem - good luck for your scan today!! 

G3m - hey Hun, 2ww is extremely har and tou go out of your mind not knowing what the answer is, but just keep yourself busy, watch loads of funny tv, do something you love! Not long now, only 5 days! X


----------



## Claire28

Hello Sharry

Had my OTD today and it's a negative for me. Please can you add this to the board

Thank you xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

g3 don't worry i had the af pains xx keep smiling xxx try not to worry, i know its impossible x

omg glad you have a plan and goodluck

kristinia i hope your appointment goes well and you have a plan for the future soon x

fairy dust everyone


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Claire ...sorry sweetie huge hugs  

Kristina... Hope your consultation goes well today


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hay Kristina good luck for today sweetie, you seem to be doing things right for you Hun and waiting till you feel ready is the best thing, I really hope it all works out for you hunni, thank u Hun I have tried to do thing to take my mind off it all but it still so hard   xx

Thank you kezza, it is sad it didn't work out for your recipient hopefully it'll be her turn next time  

Thank you choco xx

Claire- so sorry Hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so G3 xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Claire I'm sorry you got BFN. I'm thinking of you and hope you feel lighter soon. 
OMG really good to hear from you and brilliant to know you're planning to cycle again soon


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

claire really sorry for your bnf


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks guys. 
So had my appt and can start fet on next af but will wait for October af. 
Will be getting tested for nk cells, will have an endometrial biopsy and see what happens from there. 

Jem - how did scan go?

I had a scan yday and said I have a haemmorhage follicle which is bleeding internally and may rupture anytime! Sounds painful really hope it doesn't rupture!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jem01

Kristina starting in oct sounds like a good plan - hopefully you'll get the best Xmas present ever! Hope you're not worrying about the rupture?!

Scan went really well thanks Hun, 1 heartbeat seen! We were so relieved! I'm now released from my clinic and the next scan is 12 weeks xx

Claire so sorry  

G3 hope you are feeling more settled today! It's hard but it'll soon be OTD! I held out (just) till OTD and I was plsd I did!


----------



## kellyjake04

Glad Your Scan Went Well Jem  xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi Jem I'm glad you scan went well hunni, I am feeling little more settled now thank you, I've woken up today with really sore boobs lol so I'm hoping this is a good sign, I'm defo going to hold out till OTD


----------



## AmyTurtle

I held out until OTD and I'm so glad I did


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

g3, yep i held out too, goodluck hon
amyturtle you bfp needs updating onn front page x
kristine i hope things work out for you x


----------



## omg

Kristina- looks like we will be going through it all again together, i start 21st of this month but not due for egg collection ect till 11/11/13 so fingers crossed we will be doing it together. x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

goodluck omg, glad you have a plan xxxxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

I'm too scared choco, I haven't updated my signature thingy either.
How are you feeling?

OMG, how are feeling about starting again? Sending you lots of luck and will be thinking of you xx

Jem glad your scan went well and good news about being referred back to your docs 

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies,

Gemma I'm glad you're feeling more hopeful. Not long to go now! 

Kristina and OMG I think we will start again in October too, so it'll be great to cycle with you again.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hello ladies...

Hope you are all well,, nor as busy these days on this thread.

Gemma.. How are you today Hun? When is OTD? I can't wait to see your BFP  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey lisa how are you xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hi Kezza...not bad thanks. How are you? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I am not bad hun, suffering bad with constipation sorry tmi    so back on th old fibre gel...... how you feeling about your scan xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Bless ya! Can't stand fibre gel   I suffer with constipation the best of times but usually take senna. I'm worried about my scan as DP will be out of the country so going on my own....the last BFP I had in 2007 I went for a 7 week scan and they could only see the sac and no baby so I'm really dreading it and hoping it doesn't happen again xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I dont like it myself it smells ok but my god I gag drinking it lol xx  I understand your fear I was same after  a miscarriage before my son I hold my breath still now ive booked a private scan for 10 week as I think 4 weeks is a long time to wait xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

It's an awful feeling isn't it   so when do you have your next sac on? My clinic offer a 6 week and 8 week and then discharge you xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you girlies, I'm trying to stay positive 

Hi Lisa how are you hunni, I'm feeling lot better today thank you my OTD is Wednesday morning and I'm so scared, how long till your scan hun bet your so excited xx

Hi to you lovely ladies hope your enjoying your weekend xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma ...your 2ww seems to have flown by   maybe not for you though.. Hope you get your BFP on weds Hun   my scan is on Tuesday morning xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Lisa it has gone really quick but mine wasn't quite 2 weeks,   was only 10 days, thank you so much hun i really hope I do get BFP to. I really hope everything goes well on Tuesday Hun, I know it's gonna be so hard for you specially as your partner not going to be with you either, but you get to see your little bubba..  ill be thinking of you xxx


----------



## wrxlass81

hi ladies!!

So pleased your 2ww not dragging too much g3m!!  Wednesday will soon be here, sending you lots of bfp vibes!!        

glad everyone doing ok.  Still keeping a check on you all!!

xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi wrx thank you hunni its come round so quick its kinda scary, how are you doing, xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa yours is like mine I got 6 and a 8 week now discharged so booked one for the 19th september its my birthday the 15th so its a late birthday gift xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Ah kezza we share the same birthday lol, if I was going to do the home test my otd would of been my birthday so I'm praying for a good early birthday pressie lol, I hope your scans go well hunni, xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww birthday twinnies lol cant forget your birthday now can I lol xx


----------



## wrxlass81

im good thanks gemma, feeling bit uncomfortable at times tho, had to go out and buy size 12 clothes today cos not comfortable in size 10 anymore! considering I started treatment as a size 8 that's some bloating and weight gain lol!!  the fry up breakfasts while we were away prob not helped!!! Gonna need new bras soon too, DH very happy with that haha!    

hope you and kezza both have a fantastic birthday present then!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Wrx  I know the feeling feel massive already   xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hey hope evryonr is keeping well. 

Lisa - good luck for your scan!

Jem - great news on the heart beat!

G3m - not long to go...

Omg and much more - my et is likely to be first week of December as my af is end of oct nut would be great f we cycle again together! X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Good morning ladies...

Kristina... Dec will soon come around. Lets hope you get the best Christmas present ever 

WRX...wish I was even in a size 12 lol.... I'm having to buy 14-16 now!! All my clothes are size 12... I put a dress on to go out for a meal last night and I actually looked 6 months preg! 

Kezza.. I think after my 8 week scan I may book a 10 week  

Gemma.. Hope you get he best birthday present   thanks for your support xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I was going to try and just wait but I really can't lol I always thought that I was so patient as well lol xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

BFP ladies, have you now been signed over to your normal docs or still under your clinic? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Amy I had 2 scans with clinic theybhave now signed me over x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kezza... I think we will be impatient until we have our babies in our arms  

AmyT..I've got 2 scans at 6 & 8 weeks before discharge xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thats so true Lisa


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Hi amy I havent even had scan yet due on the 26 th I think I will be almost 8 week. My clothers are fitting so need to buy size 12 or 14 but broke. Had constipation today and bright red blood but passing the stool hurt . But it was a shock to see blood but defo from back passage sorry for tmi. I havent told gp as was waiting for scan but I have hospital appointment wed about ny shoulder so will probably go after that to gp.
G3 I am routing for you to join us in bfp xxxx
Lots of goodluck for your next cycle ladies x


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I remind you to keep the pregnancy / bump chat for the babydust section of FF.


----------



## Jem01

Amy I was discharged after my 6 wk scan on fri. Next scan 12 weeks at local hospital xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Ah thank you Choco I'm keeping everything crossed I do join you all in the BFP club lol 

I was feeling a lot more   this morning until my bf dad said to me " he hopes for our sake it works but not to get our hope up to high coz its very unlikely it happen to most women on the 1st cycle, it doesn't for most couples so keep that in mind if it don't work" thanks for the boost of encouragement, as you can imagine my bf bless him had to try for ages to get me to stop crying, I'm still feeling really emotional, I'm so temped to test in the morning xx  

Sorry ladies to go on, I hope your all enjoying your weekends xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Oh Gem, I guess he's just trying to protect you in his own kind of way 

How many days til OTD?


----------



## Mogster

Havent commented for a while but wanted to say to Gemma I know you are upset by his comment but he sounds supportive and understanding to me and also concerned for you. Typical guy who wants to say something but says it wrong. I'd love some of my family members to be supportive. Maybe he is trying to protect you both and say he is there for you? Try and stay positive and good luck for testing.

As you can see below my July/August treatment didn't work. Might see some of you who are cycling again later in the year. I'm still picking myself up and trying to motivate myself but after so many BFN's it's not easy.

Take care everyone x


----------



## nettya

Oh Gem - I have a father in law like that. They come out with all sorts of stuff but I'm sure it's with the best intentions. The day our cat was put to sleep he phoned in the evening to say sorry and said "I don't mean to be funny but he probably was suffering towards the end". He meant that we'd made the right decision with the vet but really! 
Not long for for you to wait now - if you can bear it try to hold out until test day. The stress of a negative or an is is/isn't it a line before your levels are high enough to register really isn't worth it. Hang on in there and think positive!


----------



## Jem01

Oh gem our nearest and dearest say the wrong things sometimes! He's probably anxious himself about the outcome and trying to be prepared for the worst! It can and does happen first go - it did for me. Keep your chin up and if you can, hold out till wed! We are given OTD for a reason - it was soooo tempting for me but in the end I was plsd I held out! Not long at all now darling xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

G 3Try and hold out to otd you will drive yourself crazy x cant wait to hear


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi girlies thank you all so much for your kind posts, your prob all right he didn't mean anything by it think I'm just very emotional at the min I took it the wrong way, I feel little bad now lol,

mogster thank you so much for your kind post Hunni, and I really do hope it all works out for you, you've been so brave and strong to go through so much I really don't have the right to be so down before I know the results, I wish you all the best for any more future treatments and   that your time will be soon   xxx

Jem thank you so much sweetie, your so right we was given OTD for a reason so will brave it out and hang on till Wednesday we waited this long what another couple of days   , and if its not to be this time I will just keep trying xxx

Nettya thank you hunni, I don't think my stress levels would cope at the moment so think it is right to just hang on few more days, I'm trying to stay positive   xx

Amy, choco, thank you lovies, I'm defo holding out for OTD, and Amy your prob right lol just me being stupid and emotional xx

I just want to say that you ladies have been a great support for me over the last couple of months and with out each of you I really think I would of gone   ( even tho I have a little already lol) but seriously you've all been so wonderful and you all deserve every bit of happiness, xxxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Gem as everyone said men can say the wrong things without realising x But some ppl have to be lucky and it happens first time for them x It has for me x You just remind yourself that everyday things could change but there's no reason why it can't be you  xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma...your doing so well Hunni!! Weds will soon be here and like the others say there is no reason why it won't work for you 1st time....I've had a good feeling about you since the start     xxx


----------



## omg

Muchmore and Kristina- will be great if we are all cycling at roughly the same time again, which looks like we will be, we have all been through so much together, im sure this time will be the one for all of us.   Shall we stay on this thread or do we join another one dont want to lose track of you both!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Izzy thank you hunni, that's really sweet, and your defo right men do always say the wrong thing even if they mean well lol, hope your ok hunni xx

Lisa thank you sweetie that means alot, only 2 more day I can't do this hehe   hope your ok hunni xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Omg - I will be on this thread as well as the latest thread so perhaps oct/nov or nov/dec!
Yes hopefully its the one for us! X


----------



## frater

Hi everyone, 

Just got back from my scan. Heartbeat seen flickering away. Baby measures 8 weeks & 1 day (I'm 8 weeks today from ec). Im so over the moon! I was so nervous about the scan. Good luck to everyone wherever you're up to. X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

so relieved for you frater, enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## kezza_1980

Frater that's fab news your only a week behind me xx


----------



## wrxlass81

just wanted to wish all you ladies well. like a few have said your support has been amazing, its been a pleasure to "chat" with you all!!

gemma I can definitely relate to you being emotional with what the fil said...my mum still saying the same sort of thing now because we got bfp on 1st cycle!! weds only 2sleeps away and it will so be worth the wait!!   
keep your mind active on something else...easier said than done, but you'll soon be poas!!!xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wonderful news frater i'm 8 weeks today too. x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Frater that's fantastic news hunni glad everything went well, xx

Wrx- thank you Hun it really is hard when people say the wrong things, Specially when they are the closes to you, but i hope everything is going well for you hun xx


I've had a bit of an emotional breakdown this morning still not feeling 100% this waiting is killing me and I can't help but think this hasn't worked xx


----------



## kezza_1980

G3   not long hun hang on in there xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank u kezza   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

It's 2 more sleeps you can do it xx


----------



## kellyjake04

Big Let Down To Myself.......5dp5dt and I tested today......BFN of course!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Dont beat yourself up hun and dont read into that result either xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kellyjake.... Give it a few more days hunni things can still change xx

Gemma.. Massive hugs to u Hun! You can do this your almost there xx

Frater... So happy for you that's great news xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Frater great news for you 
Goldbunny I'm 8 wks today as well and had my scan last wk on Fri x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kelly- it could just be too early Hun, like the girls say hang on couple of days and try again good luck xx

Kezza and Lisa thank u girls so much you really have been so great throught out this,..... It's just 2 more sleeps ......   xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

kellyjake it was way too early xxxx  wait xxxxx
kezza almost there .....


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

sorry kezza i meant gemma of course x


----------



## goldbunny

kellyjake you KNEW that was going to be bfn way too early!!! it's not a disappointment it is exactly what you would expect and just proves the drugs are out of your system..

BOTH my bfp's i tested BFN at 7dp3dt which is the same as 5dp5.... 


step away from the tests for another 4 days. or else!!   

gem you doing really well hun good luck!


----------



## kezza_1980

Choco I wonder lol I thought where am I lol xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Choco, gold bunny it can't come quick enough, I've got few AF pains today they stop after bout 5dp but come back today, I just have a feeling its not worked xx


----------



## kellyjake04

I'm going to try not to let it make me feel negative about the rest of the wait. just thought maybe just maybe it would be positive. but am I right in thinking hcg wouldn't even be showing at all yet? x


----------



## nettya

Kellyjake - HCG starts to enter the blood stream 6 days post 5dt and 8 days post 3dt. It's supposed to be high enough to register on an HPT 9 days post 5 day transfer or 11 days post 3 day transfer:

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Hope that helps to put your mind at ease 

/links


----------



## kellyjake04

Thank You Nettya.....that's made me feel a bit better.....will try behave and not test until atleast another 4days xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

gemma i had period pains too hang in there x
and you kelly jake x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you choco that's reassuring   I cant believe how much this 2ww is so emotionally draining, the whole journey I actually enjoyed even the injecting, coz I felt I was doing something to help get my dream baby,  but I'm just not getting on with this waiting   xxx


----------



## nettya

Gem, just wait until after your BFP... The waiting doesn't end on OTD!! Better get used to it because I know we're going to see a BfP announcement from you on Weds. We should put bets on how early you'll post - lol!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Nettya that's put a big smile on my face lol I hope I don't disappoint   I don't think I'm gonna be happy until my babies are in my arms, but then again we'll prob be worrying more lol xxx


----------



## omg

Kristina - ive taken the plunge and joined in on october / november cycle buddies hope to see you there soon. xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

G3    its  1 more sleep yay xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning Kezza i can't wait to know now, good or bad   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I bet you can't but least 1 more sleep is better than 7 lol xx


----------



## nettya

Just a tip Gem - when I did my first HPT I missed the stick!  Seriously! Not a drop... I couldn't believe it, what an amateur!  I had to wait until my bladder filled up again and then was terrified it would be too diluted.  Ever since I've always peed in a sizeable beaker.  Guaranteed not to miss


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kezza that's true hun lol, 

nettya bless ya lol that wiuld proply happen to me, but luckily i have a blood test booked tomorrow so hopefully wont be needing the pee sticks lol, ive been very tempted today tho, but think would rather just hang on just incase lol xx

can't believe how one day I'm so negative and crying most the day to being quite positive it just don't seem normal lol xx


----------



## nettya

ooh, you're brave to wait until the blood test. We do our sticks before going in for the blood tests so we can absorb the news in private.


----------



## G3mg3m28

I did think to do that before we went but I'm so scared, and keep thinking it'll show as a negative even tho the bloods could too, silly really I might see how I feel in morning hehe xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma...1 more sleep Hunni   your doing so well xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

It's so scary Lisa lol I just don't know how I feel, its wired coz I don't feel like it hasn't worked but I can imagin the hospital telling me its a BFP confused.com lol xx


----------



## goldbunny

gem the weird feelings don't go away after a BFP... it's just one long worry! stressed today because DH seems to be accusing me of things I claim I didn't do/say, so then we argue and then i'm scared being angry is a symptom of mmc or will cause one, it's all irrational... I just need to be put in a cupboard for the next 8 months. women should have see-through bellies so we could all tell what was going on. 

good luck 2wwers..


----------



## G3mg3m28

Ah gold bunny I hope you and dh sort things out I defo think its a man thing they always have to be right and argue its so irritating, but you relax and try not let it worry or upset you, how cool would that be if we could have see-though bellies I would love to know what's going on in there,  

Thank you to everyone for all our   vibes I've been fine today, being really positive, still dont understand how my Brain works, how can you feel negative and not sure its going to work to being sure it has , I just can't wait till tomorrow now, whatever the result xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Good luck for tmrw G3 sending lots of      xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you so much candy floss, hope your ok hun xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

g3 good luck for tomrrow you are very brave not peeing on a stick before blood test, all the best!
goldbunny i love the see through belly idea xx


----------



## Candy-floss

I'm good G3, probably driving myself as insane as you in your 2ww as I am waiting on my scan   You have this to look forward too   x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you so much Choco xx

Ahh candyfloss I can imagin it's just a constant waiting game but everything will be find hunni xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Good luck tomorrow Gem! Sending you lots of   and I know I'm a bit late but regarding your DPs comments - We got a BFP first time too


----------



## Emalou

Hi Ladies,

I thought I would pop on and see how everyone else is getting on, and cannot believe the number BFPs on here! You are all lucky ladies, and wish you all the best for the future being mummies x


For those that were not so lucky this time, don't give up hope. It's so difficult I know. After my bFN I went through never wanting to go throu all this disappointment and heartache again, but now I'm starting to feel more positive. I still have weepy days xx

I may come across some of you on future forums x one day I'm sure all of our dreams will come true xx

Good luck x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Amy thank you hunni, its so reassuring to know that there are couples out there who do get BFP 1st time I'm   it's a BFP for me tomorrow, 

EMALOU  nice to see you back, how are you hunni xxx


----------



## Jem01

G3 very best of luck for tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you!!   xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Gem fingers crossed for tomorrow honey x


----------



## Emalou

G3 - I'm doing fine thanks lovely x waiting for a follow up with our consultant to see whats next. We have two frosties, just need to decide when to go again. But I want to see if there are any other tests I can have first xx

Good luck on your OTD tomorrow? Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Jem, vesper thank u girlies xx hope your both well xx

Emalou thank you    I'm glad your doing well sweetie and I wish you the best of luck on your next cycle don't give up on your dream of being a mummy... Xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma....thinking of you for tomorrow


----------



## kezza_1980

What time you there gem xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you Lisa, I can't seem to sleep so worried xx

Kezza I gotta be there for 9am hopefully won't take to long to get results back xx so scared xx


----------



## Kristina2012

G3m - good luck for today!

Omg - I will be startting in November/December so I don't think we will overlap


----------



## goldbunny

good luck gem!


----------



## wrxlass81

good luck for your bloody today gemma!   looking forwards to hearing of your bfp later!!!xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Look forward to your update gem xc


----------



## Candy-floss

Good luck G3! x


----------



## nettya

Gem - I'm on tenterhooks for you! Any minute now. I pray for good news for you x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hope we hear some good news soon


----------



## kellyjake04

Good Luck Gem Can't Wait To See Your Update xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning lovely ladies, just want to say a big thank you to you all for your lovely good luck posts today xx

Well update so far, was in such a state this morning, I had 2 test down stair so my bf said just do them whatever the result we have to wait for bloods to come bk, I've been waking up all night going to the loo so it prob wouldn't be strong enough, but still we did the test, I couldn't bear to watch so went downstairs and yep BFN sat with my bf and a cry and a cuddle and 4 min after doing test I said just look again and OMG the tiniest little pink line was showing, so I waited another hour and we tested again, and after 3min the line showed again still very faint but surly a line is a line? Got to the hospital and saw our nurse I told her I did the test and she said even tho still could be little early the fact the line is showing tells us there is hormones there and a pregancy we just need to do the blood now to see how well they are growing, she said even if they ain't that high today I've gotta go back Friday for another blood test and they hope the result should double,

So sorry to run on bout my whole morning I'm still not getting my hopes up as still not 100% sure I am xx


----------



## Kristina2012

G3m I had exactly the same. I also thought mine was bfn but checked again an there was a faint line. 
Be extremely careful tho as mine turned into a chemical pregnancy. 
Make sure you get your hcg checked a second time 48 hours later - if it doubles then its a viable pregnancy!
Good luck!! Let us know your blood test results x


----------



## goldbunny

fingers crossed gem


----------



## kezza_1980

Fingers crossed Gem xx


----------



## nettya

Fingers crossed Gem - when do you get the blood test results back from today?


----------



## VesperPea

Gem fingers crossed


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gem...I'm praying your bloods confirm it xxx


----------



## Jem01

everything crossed for you Gem   xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi Kristina do you know what your levels were when u had your 1st blood test, xx

Thanks girls just waiting now xx


----------



## Kristina2012

G3m - my hcg was 77. This was done on day 18. Doctor said it should be more than 100 but doesn't really mater as long as it doubles, thays the main thing. Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you Kristina, she did say that any thing between 10 and 100 is classed as normal for this stage and like you said as long as it double Friday everything should be fine just more waiting and   xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

goodluck gemma, it sounds postive x


----------



## AmyTurtle

Yay Gem! Fingers crossed for Friday! xx


----------



## Kobby76

G3mg, praying your bloods confirm the good news xxx

CHOCOCHINE, have you got your scan appointment yet? Dying to know how many heartbeats you've got in there!

EMALOU, good to hear from you. Sounds like you have been feeling like me, some days I'm fine and then others I am so weepy. Was in the changing rooms at swimming and they had the tv on and were talking to a woman who'd just given birth and I burst out crying.....embarrassing! Good luck to you in the future and our paths might cross on here again x


----------



## wrxlass81

g3m -   your bloods improve...a line is a line tho!!  sending you a positivity jig!!


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma...hope your ok Hun... Thinking of u and got my fingers crossed for your bloods tomorrow


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

kobby it will be you next   
gemma really hope you are ok x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi everyone 

Thank you all for your lovely post, at the moment the clinic said I am pregnant, but they need to make sure my hcg level go up, I'm not holding out much hope as I've been having few pains, Yesterday were quite bad today only mild, was told if you had 2 embryo put back even if one isn't making it, can still affect level so will see tomorrow I'm just   for a miracle, its so hard to come so close for it all to be taken away, but will just have to keep trying, I'm keeping faith until I'm told otherwise, 

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma.... I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hunni ... It's awful waiting but I hope you get a good outcome   try and stay positive xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Kobby my scan is 26 2 wks away. I know I am guessing too
gemma hope things are ok


----------



## nettya

Good luck tomorrow Gem. Hoping for good strong doubling for you.
Am going slightly crazy here. DH is out tonight so I'm left to stew in paranoia ahead of tomorrow's scan.


----------



## G3mg3m28

Lisa thank you sweetie, it's so hard trying to stay strong, I hope your doing well hunni xx

Nettya thank you hunni, I hope your well xx

Thank you wrx, Choco, kooby, Amy,vesper, Jen, kezza, Kristina for all your kind wishes. Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

G3m - what was your hcg number? X


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem got everything crossed for you sweet xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck for the scan nettya hope you get some sleep.

gem hope your numbers look great tomorrow


----------



## VesperPea

Gem an amazing start - as my friend recently put it,  proof of concept, you can get pregnant!  Now crossing everything for the next blood test. Xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma ...good luck for today Hun xxx

Nettya...good luck for your scan


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi ladies hope everyone is well,

I had my bloods again today and unfortunately my level went down a little so it's a chemical pregnancy, I am totally heart broken, I've been so upset but crying isn't going to change anything, so chin up and try again, I've been told I've just gotta sit and wait now for the bleed to start then can make a follow up appointment, we have decided to go again straight away, so hopefully oct time, 

Thank you all for your kind support over the last few months I couldn't of done this without you all and I wish all you pregnant ladies all the best with the births of your beautiful babies and I'm sure they will bring you so much joy, each and every one of you deserve this happiness, xxxxx

And to all the ladies going into your next cycle I wish you every bit of success and best wishes and hope you get them BFP that we all so long for xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Gem I'm so sorry hun was thinking about you all day. this is such a hard journey. 

pleased that you are going to go again xxxxxxx 

I'm 9dp5dt and currently bleeding. so not hopeful for Monday's OTD  but will deffinatly be trying 3rd time. 

wish all you ladies in waiting the best of luck xxxxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I am so sorry hun   I hope your next cycle is successful hun really do xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely Gemma ... I am so sorry! I've been keeping an eye on the thread to see how things worked out for you and Kelly, and I've so been hoping your result would be pregnancy.
IIt's heart-breaking, and heartbreak just has to be cried out, so let it happen if you can, even if it seems pointless. In my experience, the more you cry, the quicker you get back up and feel ready to go again.
And you will go again, lovely lady, because you are a mum-in-waiting and you're gonna get there. You've proved you can get pregnant, so now it's one more small step to having a baby.
I may well see you on a thread sometime in October or November as I'll probably cycle then again myself. Before then, have a break, let your body and your mind have a rest, and come back ready to ride this crazy rollercoaster again 
Hugs to you ... and prayers for a peaceful weekend.


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kelly thank you so much hunni, it really is a hard journey, its the waiting that's totally killed me, I'm sorry that you've started bleeding darling and will still keep my fingers crossed for you on Monday xx

Aww kezza thank you sweetie, I hope everything goes well with the birth of you baby, will pop on and try keep up with everyone's progress   xxx

Muchmore your words have really touched me and i really appreciate every word  thank you so much, ill keep my eye out for you in oct/nov thread, be lovely to be cycling again with familiar people.  this is one hell of a roller coaster ride but it will be worth it in the end, I wish you all the best and I hope your next cycle will be the one xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Kelly - sorry to hear of your bleeding. Hope you are ok. When can you re start?

G3m - hey Hun, I went through exactly the same as you only 12 days ago and yes it is heart breaking. Even if only we were pg for such a short time it feel so so cruel to have it taken away from us. I was very depressed and crie the whole day Sunday and Monday but now I have become back to my normal self, looking forward to next time and being positive again. You WILL pick yourself up again, just take the time out to grieve. 
It's good you can start next month already!
I'm still debating whether I should do November or December transfer!
The good thing is - you CAN get pg, I was just so happy about that as never been pg in my life. 

See if there's anything you can do next time. Iv had my blood tested for immune issues so may be on intralipids. Take care xx


----------



## Jem01

Ah Gemma I'm totally gutted for you...been checking all day waiting for news. But like others have said, you can get pregnant and there's no reason why next time won't be the time for you darling. I know from your posts what a fantastic support you have been to many on this thread over the last couple of months. Great that you can get straight bk into it with your little frosties   take care of yourself and I will keep an eye out on future threads to see you get your BFP xxxx


----------



## omg

Hey lady's,
Have been keeping an eye out for you all.

Gem im so sorry sweetie, nothing anyone can say can make it any better for you, the only thing that has kept me going is the next cycle and planning it all. 

I have joined up on the Oct/Nov thread as start dregging on the 21st and stimming on 30th Oct. I really hope I get to cycle with some of you lady's again, I know that you all have the strength to go through this again and get those BFP. 

Kristina, hope you are well and getting stronger each day. x 

Muchmore, Hope you are doing ok and looking towards your next cycle. 

Kelly, try and stay strong, it's not over till it's over. Rest up and take it easy. x 

Lisa, goldbunny and kezza- hope you are doing well x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma....I'm so sorry Hun   sending you massive hugs!! Cry as much as you need to then you can get ready for your next go in Oct and think positive    your time will come as will everyone's ...we just need to cross many bumpy roads to get there. Xxx

Kellyjake... Sorry to hear you are bleeding Hun...but it's not over yet! Lets see what happens on your OTD good luck   xxx


----------



## VesperPea

gem really sorry to hear that love - cry it out, let the devastation exist and then be strong and amazing all over again - best of luck

kelly sorry to hear you're bleeding - keep going til otd - big hug

omg wow - you are so organised - best of luck

xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Thanks Ladies xxxxxxx Trying to keep some kind of positivity but  pretty sure it won't change now.

will have around a 3month wait until can start again.

I'd like to look into any tests to see if I've got natural killer cells stopping implantation as this is the same stage I got to on my first cycle with a 3day transfer. started bleeding at 11dp3dt so same this time as it was a 5day transfer x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Gosh kelly jake   still prayjng your result changes 
Gemma so sorry hon thus process can be so cruel  . Take a rest and goodluck with your snow babies x


----------



## wrxlass81

gemma so sorry to hear your news. take time to have a good cry and then pick your positive vibes back up for your frosties cycle. big hugs.xx

Kelly, hope everything changes and goes well with you.x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kristina I'm the same as you I've never been pg before so I am so pleased even just for a little while I was, it makes me feel a lot more positive for the next cycle, I hope to start again in oct but have been thinking it over and may wait till nov I think I'll just wait and see what happens at the follow up once this bleed starts, I've got a list already to ask and would like to see if there is anything that could be done to help next time round, good luck Hun on your next cycle I may see you in future threads xxx

Jem thank you so much sweetie, that was a really lovely post babe thank you so much xx I wish you all the best on the birth of your baby    xxx

OMG thank you hunni, I hope your well, I wish you the best of luck for you next cycle, I'm gonna try and enjoy the weekend then planning next cycle begins   xx

Lisa thank you hunni, trying to stay positive, one min I think I'm ok then I just start crying. but we'll get there. Thank you so much for your support over the last few months Hun, and I wish you all the best with the rest of your pregnancy and the birth of your little bubba/s   xx x

Vesper thank you Hun, I wish you the very best for the future xxx

Choco thank you so much hunni, I wish you the best of luck with all your little bubba's   xxx

Kelly I really hope things do change for you on monday keeping every thing crossed,   xx

Wrx thank you so much sweetie, wishing you all the best with your pregnancy xx

Thank you again everyone for you wonderful support it really did help me get through this journey xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma...I'm still here for you sweetie anytime... Not sure how things will turn out for me...I didn't tell you before as didn't want to put any negativity your way but my scan didn't go well on tues they only found a sac but my HCG levels are still rising so don't know what will be...have another scan a week on Monday at 8 weeks so hopefully bubba was just hiding  . Keep in touch sweetie and good luck with your frosties xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

G3m - may see you on the nov/dec thread then! Take care x

Omg - how you doing Hun? My transfers most likely to be around 10-14 dec so I will be on nov/dec thread. Please keep in touch tho? Good luck with dr! Xx

Lisa - hey Hun, really hope a heart best is seen soon. When is next scan? Don't work too hard doing all those nights either. Good luck xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks Kristina .. I'm off work now until the 25th we are going to Cornwall for a week Monday and have scan the day we come back. I'm so scared   how r u Hun? Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Lisa - in doin well thanks Hun. 
Got my 30th bday party to plan out, coursework to do, exam coming up, weekend away in Lisbon and then work on top as well as prepare for fet!
That's reassuring tho right that hcg is rising??
It happens sometimes as well when they can't see the baby? It's def reassuring that hcg is rising. 
Don't worry too much, I know easy for me to say. 
Have a fab time in Cornwall - hope the weather improves!! Just relax as much as possible and don't lift anything heavy! Xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Well your defiantly keeping yourself busy!! Have a fantastic 30th birthday party   time will soon fly until your FET and then I'm hoping and praying that is your time!!  
Yes I suppose if HCG is going up then it's a good thing unless there's another pregnancy growing somewhere it shouldn't be?? I have no Fallopian tubes so?? Anyway fingers crossed and thanks will try and have a nice time in Cornwall xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Aww Lisa I didn't even realise... I am so sorry hunni, I can't even begin to imagin how hard that must of been, I'm   that your little bubba was just hiding and will show an appearance at the next scan, as long as you level keep going up that is a good sign, a week away will be lovely try an enjoy it and I really hope everything will be ok, your so sweet thinking of others while you to are going through you own worries, I am always here to support you and will defo stay in touch, you totally deserve this happiness and I will be   everything is ok xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Gemma... Thanks Hun. You and your DP just be there for each other and have some quality time together as I'm sure it won't be long until u try again and get ur little bundle of joy! I'm looking forward to the week away to be honest... Whatever happens next week I can enjoy been pregnant for another week. What are your plans? Are u back at work or taking some time out? Xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hun A week away will prob be the best thing for you both to just relax and enjoy being together and enjoy every min of being pregant, I've been sign off for another week so I may just stay at home and chill before going back to work, but I'm worried incase I sit at home over thinking everything,  so maybe just get straight back up and carry on  is the best thing for me   my partner taking me shopping today as i need a new dress for tomorrow lol xx


----------



## nettya

Gem,  I'm so sorry to hear your news hun. This is a long and hard road we tread. You have an amazing number of snow babies and you did get a BFP which is the first step in the right direction. All the best for your next cycle and please keep positive and strong - I'm proof that perseverance and determination goes a long way in this!

Lisa - enjoy Cornwall, I hope the distraction keeps your mind off the wait and that you get good news at your next scan x


----------



## omg

lisa- it could just be a bit to early to show much, there was something their just not as developed as you wanted to see, these things arent an exact science as we know and it's really good your levels are still rising, try to relax and take things easy


----------



## omg

Hi could do with some advice lady's!!!!
I'm having a lot of issues at work, boss is making redundancy's and i'm one of the people at the risk, i have battled with what decision to make in regards to voluntary redundancy. I look after children in care and have worked their for 7.5 years and if i;m honest i don;t like the staff and aren't to keen on the shifts or the stress, but i'am attached to the kids and the money is pretty good. I'm entitled to redundancy pay and am lucky enough to walk straight into another job if i want it, with no stress and pretty good pay, i put my name for voluntary redundancy and the retracted it and now i don't know what to do so have been signed off, half of me wants to go and the other half is so attached it breaks my heart, i really need to make a choice before i get in the full swing of my cycle. Any advice would be awesome!!!

as i'm reading this back it's like i know the answer.


----------



## goldbunny

they say a change is as good as a rest.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Goodluck for .on lisa and kellyjake x


----------



## VesperPea

Omg I agree, you know the answer

Lisa fingers crossed

Xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Omg - I would take the redundancy and relax for a bit whilst ivf is going on and then once 2ww is over look for another job! X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Omg goodluck with your decision x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Happy birthday kezza, hope you have a fantastic day Hun xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning everyone

Gemma... How r u feeling Hun? I've been thinking of u.. Is it your birthday today too?? Or soon? Xx

Kezza... Happy birthday sweetie. Have a nice day xx

Kelly.. How's things going? When do you test? Got my fingers and toes crossed for you xx

Omg.. Only u can decide Hun but if it was me I'd  take the money and enjoy some time off xx

I've been thinking and I know deep inside my next scan won't b good so at least I'm mentally prepared..  It's de ja vu for me... Go home and don't worry they said ...  I tried that approach last time and was devastated when I went back and my baby wasn't there.


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem happy birthday to you too hun hope you are alright and enjoy yourself xx

Thanks Lisa and can understand you protecting yourself but I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Happy birthday Gemma and kezza! Have a wonderful day both of you  
Lisa thankyou so much for lettin us know what's going on ... I'd wondered why you hadn't reported bac on the scan but didn't want to ask. I can so imagine the déjà vue. Pleas know you're in my thoughts and prayers. You've had HCG from so early and it's still rising so your body has been doin a lot of making life. Whatever happens, you're obviously good at bringing things to life. Now all we need is a lot of sticky dust.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you much more xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

So sorry for late reply what a busy day  

Kezza thank you hunni, hope you've had a lovely day xx

Thank you so much Muchmore xxx

Lisa... Darling I cant start to imagine what your going through at the moment, but try and stay   hunni i know its easier said then done, im   everything will be ok at your next scan,  try and enjoy your week away sweetie, thinking of you xxx

Hi everyone else hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Happy Birthday Gem and Kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you kelly xxx


----------



## goldbunny

anybody testing/scanning/getting blood test results today - good luck!


----------



## G3mg3m28

Thank you Kelly, hope your ok hunni xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

any news kelly jake, gemma, or lisa


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovely ladies - birthdaytastic. Happy birthday Gem and Kezza

Lisa I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely girl

I'm being strong and keeping it together for the world but dying a little inside each day - not sure a cycle has ever been this hard. My luck isn't changing either - my foot is broken not sprained and I picked up suspected dysentery in India. Add to that my dd is potty training and I have no washing machine or hot water and life is pretty grim - literally pee soaked! I know how lucky I am to have dd but just as low as a snake's belly. Anyone have a strategy to pull out of the pity party? Not my style.

Xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Wow vesper you do actually win all the awards this mornin for having excellent reasons to complain about life! That's a tough bunch of stuff, and yet here you are, plodding on (hopping maybe) and deploying suitable quantities of humour. It truly can only get better I reckon. 
Were it me, I'd buy a big bag of nappies and tell DD the potty needs a little holiday cos she's done so well at weeing in it so far. Then I'd cancel everything that involves being vertical, buy lots of the one or two things my roiling stomach can cope with, and give myself a break for a few days  
Seriously ... Bfn straight into India trip ... That's hard core. I got mine similar time to you and it's only this week it's started to feel more like normal feisty me in here ... And I haven't done India in between. 
Minimise the challenges and maximise the comforts and don't be a hero


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

vesperpea you need a   and a bottle of bubbly and a trip to the magical laundrette ( with the diet coke man) doping your laundry for you while you get a foot rub!!!! followed by a few days off work.
p.s. can i come too


----------



## VesperPea

Muchmore and choc thanks lovelies - a bit tearful and silly today - got all teary when I went for my cat scan and they asked if there was any possibility I'm pregnant - not my day. Have ditched work, crawled into bed with a packet of jaffa cakes and netflix. I prefer the diet coke man option but this'll do! Sorry to be such a drip. Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

wish I had Jaffa cakes!


----------



## kezza_1980

How random gold bunny lol 

Vesper big  xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Goldbunny I no longer have jaffa cakes just an empty packet... and a smile


----------



## goldbunny

it's almost worth walking to the co-op in the rain.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

vesper pea cadburys whole nut and the diet coke man would put me in heaven!!


----------



## VesperPea

Oooh whole nut....


----------



## nettya

Don't start me on the chocolate. All I want is a creme egg. You can't buy them yet!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lemon meringue for me mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## VesperPea

Or red wine. Lots of red wine. And a dog to cuddle. And the heating on full. And lovely girls like you who have helped me cry it out today and see light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks ladies. You all rock!


----------



## omg

Heyho!

Vesper- Im so sorry. Life can be a real ****! you have to have time to grieve and  havent given your self time too, sounds as though you have been rushed off your feet! i usually tend to do that as well  but I've learnt that it's ok to feel pants and have a blimin good sob. You will feel better in time and will find an inner strength. Focus on the positive things that you have in your life.your so lucky you have a DD to fill your life with pee and smiles   
We all understand how your feeling. Hope today is a better for you. x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hi lovely ladies

Vesper. Sorry you have been having a rubbish time Hun! Hope things are getting better? 

Kellyjake.. How r u sweetie? 

Gemma.. Hope ur been kind to yourself! Did u have a nice birthday? 

Kezza ... Hey Hun how r u ?

Hope everyone is ok! We are still in Cornwall it's a bit windy but we are having a nice time. Got my 8 week scan Monday but I think I already know the outcome.. I wanted to stop pessaries and clexane the other day but DP told me to carry on... I also had a bit of brownish discharge :/


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello lisa I am okay thank you been ill last few days but seem to be picking up now..... I'm having a scan today see how everything is going ....... remember hun brown is old not new so keepig everything crossed for you xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck kezza


----------



## omg

Kezza- good luck today, sure you wont need it though and everything will be great. xx

Lisa- im thinking of you and sending loads  of  thoughts your way. Try and keep strong, it could be nothing but a horrible feeling, sometimes we convince ourselves of the worst when it's not the case. Im sure everything is ok, but must be awful waiting for your scan, guess if it's to much you could ring  local hospital ask for maternity or early pregnancy clinic say your concern  about brown(old) blood and they will probably do a quick scan for you, I have done this before when I have been pregnant and they have always been great and very helpful I think I would do that but then i'm really impatient. sending you power


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning ladies,

Vesper I'm so sorry to read that you've had a bit of a rubbish time the last few weeks. I hope your feeling better now after your Indian trip, and hopefully your foot is starting to heal, bless ya everything always seems to happen at once, but I wish you well hunni xxx

Hay kezza, muchmore, omg, Choco, goldbunny, nettya I hope you ladies are doing well. Xx

Kezza hope every goes well at your scan today Hun xx

Lisa, I did surprisingly have a nice birthday thank you.... But sweetie how are you? I hope your having a lovely time in Cornwall, you DP right Hun keep taking them coz least then if only for your own piece of mind you've done everything you can... But try and stay   hunni coz everything will be fine on Monday, but I can totally understand how you must be feeling right now and my thoughts are with you, xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Kezza good luck with your scan

Lisa fingers crossed lovely - a surprisingly large proportion of women do bleed in pregnancy so no giving up now my lovely. Big hugs

g3 hey honey you sound like you are going well - go Gem!

I love autumn - jumpers and hot chocolate and crunchy squelchy walks. Just saying...

Big fairydust to you all ladies

xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all everything went well at scan thanks for all you messages xxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh top news kezza x


----------



## kezza_1980

When is your next scan gold bunny x


----------



## goldbunny

tomorrow morning, I can't imagine it will be good news. I haven't had a scan yet - there might be nothing there at all! but I got so stressed at the early scan last time I wanted to wait til there was more to see... I figured if it had got this far it had more chance, I didn't want to get my hopes up and 6, 8 weeks and then lose it at 9.. so scared though. just constant flashbacks to my mmc scan last year....       
the clinic don't seem to be making any allowances for the fact I had a miscarriage they just seem to act like everything is routine... I don't understand why they don't give you counselling beforehand etc...


----------



## VesperPea

kezza toptastic news

goldbunny you must be so nervous you poor love. Sending you big love and loads of PMA - hope you don't need the counselling but can you ring them up and ask?


----------



## kezza_1980

Gold bunny I understand this ia actually my 5th pregnancy and I only have my son to show for it at minute I'm sure all will be okay xc
Thanks vesper xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

goldbunny i hope scan went well today  
kezza i hope you are ok too, almost there x
lisa hope you are ok too 
g3 glad you are doing ok
vesper pea you have had a tough time but a great sense of humour x hang in there


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning all x

Kezza so glad everything went well at your scan xx

Gold bunny thinking of you today hun and hope everything goes well at your scan xx


----------



## nettya

Goldbunny - deep breaths my love. We all can't wait to hear your good news later. Xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Goldbunny....thinking of you today Hun  

Kezza...fab news on your scan yesterday sweetie xx

Morning to everyone else


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks lisa hope your ok xx

Gold bunny good luck hun xx


----------



## Jem01

Lisa I had spotting for 2 weeks, was going out of my mind but all was well! Somebody told me the other day she bled thoughout with her first son and all was fine! Don't give up ! Xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone! I hope you're all doing ok in various states of pregnancy or recovery. I am doing ok ... still being driven a bit mad by seemingly endless pregnant women around, but that's not unusual is it  
Only 19 days till our follow-up appt and it feels like an eternity! 
Lisa, I just wanted to say I will be thinking of you very much tomorrow.
Praying for the best news possible Hun.


----------



## G3mg3m28

Evening ladies, 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend,

Lisa i hope you had a lovely relaxing week away. I will be thinking of you tomorrow hunni and I'm praying you get the best news,  xxx

Gold bunny- I hope everything went well at your scan sweetie xx

Much more- glad your doing well Hun, not long left to wait now and I wish you the best of luck for your next cycle. Xx

AFM-  I have my follow up booked for the 14th Oct but have been advised to wait another monthly cycle before starting again, which means on my Nov cycle I can give FET ago, I was a little upset about that but have come to understand that I need my body to recover from last treatment and emotionally get my head back in the game again, xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hey how's everybody doing?

G3m - how are you feeling now?

I'm totally fine now, just been left so busy! 
Got my bday coming up, my exam and then my bday party so Octobers gonna be very busy! Have a break to Lisbon planned first week of November and then start treatment mid November! 

Much more - good luck with follow up appt!!

Lisa - wishing you best of luck for your scan. Hopefully ther is a little baby inside!!

Gold bunny - how did your scan go? Hope it went well.


----------



## Kristina2012

G3m - looks like we'll be starting at the same time in November!! My transfers gonna be in December as November I start the buserelin. I will also be having fet! 

Are you doing anything differently this time?


----------



## goldbunny

did I miss this thread out when I posted about the scan? sorry.. it gets so hard to keep up. check out my diary x 
all seemed well anyway, and spot waved, which made me cry a bit.


----------



## VesperPea

Goldbunny I am so so glad - congratulations - clever spot big hug

g3 like where your head is going - hope you are chilling and enjoying not being a barking person!

kristina you too honey - you seem on track for a fabulous end to this year!

muchmore everyone is fecking pg but us! it will get better. sending you warm fuzzies

Lisa fingers crossed

xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kristina- hi Hun glad your doing well, you sound like your going to be very busy, have a fantastic birthday party , it's taken me a while but I'm starting to come to terms with everything, I've found that I'm now looking to much into why it never worked and worrying my self that something else is wrong,  will just have to wait for follow up, I'm hoping they may advise to try something different maybe something to help the embryo implant as I'm worrying this maybe the case, are you doing anything different this time Hun? Yeah we will be going at the same time Hun, I'm hoping to D/R in nov to have transfer Dec so fingers crossed we both get the best Xmas present ever    it'll be nice to cycle again with a familiar face (so to speak) lol  xxx

Gold bunny- aww glad everything went well darling xx

Vesper- thank you hunni, I am starting to chill out I have one more week of work so may do a little bit of shopping that always seems to help lol. How have you been Hun xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks everyone... Will catch up tomorrow As only just got home from Cornwall. Dreading the morning but at least we will know either way xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Eeeek! Went in there expecting worse! Then there it was our baby with heart beat flickering away  I'm in shock xxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Aww Lisa I'm so so happy for your hunni, I'm so pleased everything went well today x enjoy xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Lisa that's absolutely wonderful news! I didn't tell you yesterday but I actually dreamt about you on Saturday night ... Weird as I've never met you  it was your scan and the baby's heart was beating! So glad my dream was on the button!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa already said it but once again so happy for you hun xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Lisa I am so happy for you - yeay yeay yeay

xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Lisa yipee xxx congratulations
Kristina, Gemma, Vesper pea, Muchmore goodluck with your future treatments x don't give up your dreams x
Have been in missing in action, just waiting til thursdays scan when I should be 7 weeks and 6 days. Will keep you all posted


----------



## Kristina2012

Lisa - what fantastic news!

G3m - thanks hun! hopenyou had a great bday too. it will be great to cycle with you again! This time round I am gonna be on steroids (not looking forward to this at all) and intralipids and clexane (I took this for my first ivf but not for 2nd ivf) they prescribe baby aspirin too but I have a stomach upset from there. I'm having anm endometrial scratch too and 2 blastos put in so hoping this will do the job!! Good luck with your follow up!

Vesper - hey how was India? You must be glad to be back with your family?

Choco - good luck for your scan on Thursday!!


----------



## goldbunny

lisa, such a relief, great news


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina can't believe how organised you are - sounds like this is a big push cycle - fingers crossed

Choc fingers crossed for your scan

G3 glad you will be cycling with Kristina - nice for you two to have a familiar face

afm India feels a long time ago - 2 weeks today but just given my first lecture of term - if I'd known how intimidating a room of people is, I would have been nicer to my lot! I am pootling along. Have follow up on 8th oct and need to explain why we will not be coming back to them - can't face another experience like this time in terms of embryologist etc - think it is important to say something so it doesn't happen to anyone else but hate confrontation. Waiting for af tomorrow - could explain my grumpiness! House is done in a 5 weeks which means a washing machine for the first time since June - can not WAIT. No dust, no camping, my bed... bliss

xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Vesper - which clinic are you at? 
Also which UNi do you lecture at?

What did you get done to your house? That must've been so hard not having a washing machine or a bed!!

I think you must be organised when going through this and do loads of research and be proactive! 

Good luck with your follow up! Will you be moving clinic now?


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina thanks lovely - I'm at Kingston for both clinic and uni. House has had the back ripped off to make a big warm welcoming kitchen - so excited. Thinking about moving clinic but had a bad experience with Lister so not sure where next... not going to worry about until end of feb. 

xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Thanks so much ladies for all your kind words and support...it's been a hard 2 weeks and I'd almost given up hope! I'm still in shock lol but soooooo excited! I'm booked in to see midwife thurs coming! All u ladies that are preg too I hope u enjoy every moment and have healthy babies. All u ladies waiting for next cycle I wish u the very best of luck and hope you get your babies too xxxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Evening ladies i hope your all doing well xx

Kristina- I'm glad you are trying something different this time round hun and I will keep everything crossed its all works out for you, my follow up seems so long away, and I've got a consultant that isn't really a people person and am really not looking forward to it, I'm hoping he will let me try something to help this time, I'm also going to have two embryos put back and keep fingers crossed it all goes to plan this time round. Xxx

Choco- just wanted to send you my best wishes for your scan tomorrow hunni, I hope everything goes well xx


----------



## Maria00

Lisa, that's absolutely wonderful news, now just enjoy your pregnancy!  

Kristina, wow, you are super organized!   The endocrinologist I saw in London said I should take steroids and clexane on my next cycle, but my current clinic is absolutely against steroids, so I guess I'll need to find a new clinic.  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## VesperPea

Choc how did the scan go my sweet?

Gem how are you doing?

Lisa you make me smile - glad you have a ticker going and are beginning to believe - 8 weeks and counting xxx

afm waiting for af - come on you old witch, don't you know what being late does to a girl trying not to try for a bit? POAS this morning as I just couldn't bear what my head was doing to me but it would have been a complete shock if it had said yes - now I can stop cataloguing everything I shouldn't have done if I was! My best mate is coming up for 16weeks and asking me loads of maternity advice which is killing me but it is nice to be asked - internal conflicts are nothing new! Wondered if anyone had any thoughts about endometrial scratches - I asked about one for this last cycle and was told the hysteroscopy would do the same job but they ended up being a fair few months apart. Also about egg sharing - I need to feel more proactive about this if DH really wants another cycle so I thought maybe sharing would feel less self indulgent but then I only ended up with 5 that fertilised out of 12... thoughts my lovely ladies?

Hugs for everyone on a sunny afternoon


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for the support ladies i am afraid it is really sad news. I went into scan all excited and they were 2 sacs but no heart beat. They were 2 nurses and they sent me to the early pregnancy unit and i saw a dr and had another scan. They was a liitle conflict between dates but then they agreed i was 7 weeks and 4 days and they scanner said i probably have had a missed miscarriage but i have to continue with pessaries til next friday lunch time scan but i may bleed. I am in portugal next week, so i will let you ladies know the final result, but really doesn't look good, many of my friends saw a heat beat a 6 and 7 weeks, so i am gutted but thank you for the support. GOODLUCK WITH YOUR JOUNEYS X


----------



## Maria00

CHOCOCHINE, do not give up hope just yet, maybe next week you'll hear two wee heartbeats.


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - really sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out for you and there are indeed 2 heartbeats. 

G3m - the follow up is 8th oct right? Thats not far away, it will come roun so quickly before you know it! Even if you're consultant is not a ppl person surely he should still be able to give you feetility advice right? Make sure you read up on stuff and can ask him questions. I made a whole list of questions - 22 in total that I asked at my consultation! Good luck and look forward to seeing you on the nov/dec thread! X

Vesper - I am having an endo scratch done but would have preferred husterescopy. Husterescopy is the 'gold standard' and checks for any scars and adhesions which I think I need but would rather have that done on NHS than spend £1,400 privately so waiting for appt!

Maria - good luck in finding a new clinic! X


----------



## VesperPea

Choc I'm so sorry my lovely - fingers crossed for the next scan xxx

Gem is your follow up 8th too? X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks ladies x goodluck everyone


----------



## G3mg3m28

Choco- I am so sorry to hear that darling, but don't Give up hope just yet, while on my little Internet researches I've read that sometimes the babies heartbeats are not seen till 8 weeks, so I'm   everything will be ok For you at your next Scan, thinking off you xxx

Morning lovely ladies, unfortunately my follow up isn't Until the 14th October. feel so far away, I hope you are all doing well today and hope you all have a great weekend xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

hardly any change in growth and still no heart beats i am very sad, thanks for your support ladies and good luck with your treatments x


----------



## VesperPea

Choc so sorry my lovely - keep us updated when you feel you can - big hugs


----------



## kezza_1980

So sorry to hear Choco xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Choco I am so so sorry sweetie, xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Choco I'm so very sorry!
PS just messaged you because I hadn't noticed this page. 
You are so very much in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jem01

So very sorry Choco xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Sorry to hear that Choco xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks girls still rootibg for you all. Sharry please may you update front to miscarriage although I am still awaiting its arrival. Goodluck


----------



## Maria00

Chocochine, so very sorry to hear it. A big hug!


----------



## Kristina2012

choco really sorry to hear that hun.
how disaapointing and sad.
i hope you can have the courage to continue on with this IF rollercoaster. you have gotten pg so this means you can get pg again. xx


----------



## Kristina2012

i will be starting FET this month as y period arrived 7 days late and so unable to do transfer in december as theyre likely to be closed, so will start this month and transfer will be in november!!

g3m - i wont be cycling with you again unfortunately! 

hope everybody is doing well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina good luck and please keep us upto date with your treatment xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza! How are you feeling and when are you due?


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks girls still waitjng to miscarry and feel fat and sick  x but goodluck to you all x


----------



## kezza_1980

Your welcome kritina  I'm ok got scan tomorrow for dating as nhs go off there so will post tomorrow xx

Choco bigs hugs Hun xxx


----------



## Lunchie

Choco- really sorry to hear your news. Big Hugs!


----------



## Kristina2012

kezza how did your scan go? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina all is well there dating me 2 days ahead had a wave at us and a little kick thank you for asking xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Ahh that's nice kezza! X


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you xx


----------



## wrxlass81

Hi ladies, just wondered how your all doing with treatments?!xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It's a long time since I've posted here but was just saying to amyturtle how much I miss it on here and u ladies.

Loved the support we all gave each other.

Hope everybody is ok xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Wrxlass, just noticed you have the same EDD as me 
How have you been with it all? Xx


----------



## Lunchie

Just waiting for AF in the next couple of days and then off to cycle at Serum in Athens


----------



## tatty84

I have FET on Tuesday 😃


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck lunchie & tatty! Keep us posted with how u get on


----------



## tatty84

Thank you bambibaby. I'm so excited, not sure I will sleep much between now and then

Hope everything is going well with you

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck girls xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Good luck girls kezza I hope your pregnacy is going well x


----------



## kezza_1980

How you doing choco xxx


----------



## wrxlass81

Good to hear everyone planning their next cycle and doing well.

bambi - yeah im good thanks. First scan went well and dated me 3rd may so I guess little one growing well!! How are you doing??! I think its only just sunk in since 12wk scan that icsi actually worked!! Xx

lunchie - hope af arrives soon, all the very best in athens!!  

Taffie - good luck for fet on tuesday!!  

Kezza - glad your doing well!!xx

Chocco - hope you are ok and keeping well.xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Wrx glad all is well im 16 week today all seems well having gender scan Thursday xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for asking kezza I am struggling I have good and bad days my follow up is on 2 weeks but I am ordering sperm tom as doner was running out off vials. I will have to borrow money again for third trt which I will I can probably fit in before my next birthday. I am worried my eggs are crappybut I did get pregnant.  I am asking abkut mild ivf quality over quantity.  I am just not sure I can go through that loss again. X but goodluck everyone x


----------



## kezza_1980

Have they mentioned anything about your egg quality as you say though you have got pregnant so they must be ok  I know how hard it is I have lost 3 all together hun please stay in touch and update us xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Lovely to get news of some of you! I check back every so often for updates. 
Wrx and kezza great news on your pregnancies  
Lunchie and Choc all the best to you with future cycling. 
I am just in the midst of D/R for next cycle, baseline on Thursday. So far so good ... Very few side effects  
Hoping this is the one


----------



## kezza_1980

Much more hope side effects stay at bay and good luck with your cycle    got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for this next cycle muchmore   

Chocochine - hold on to the thought that you did get pregnant so your eggs are doing something right. Will be keeping everything crossed this next cycle is your time   

Wrxlass - ahh so you are a few days ahead of me now. Yeh I know what u mean, I think it only sunk in at the dating scan. I haven't had any symptoms tho really so it all seems very strange and not real  
Have u had your 20 wk scan date? Mines 19th dec, seems ages away xx

Kezza - 3 more sleeps for u... I can't believe in 4 days you will know if blue or pink but like I said yesterday, you are deffo team pink  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol bambi I'm still saying blue guess we will know soon enough xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi ladies

So sorry haven't been on for a while, I'm so glad to see everyone getting on well with their pregnancy and future treatment, I should be starting my FET treatment with D/R starting 15th Nov so transfer should be between xmas and new year, so hopefully be busy enough to keep my mind occupied,   hope you all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Kristina2012

hi ladies good to see this thread active again!

i have already started on buserelin and my af will arrive in a week or so, then baseline scan. FET will be in approx 3 weeks time.

tatty - good luick with yuour fet.

muchmore - good luck with next tx, hope this is the one for you!

lunchies - hope serum provides more answers and success too!

g3m - not long to go till your tx, hopefully its a great xmas present, a nice little bump!

choco - have you considered getting any immunes testing? i will be on steroids and intralipids this time round, have u looked into that?

kezza, wrxl and bamibaby good luck with your scans!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aww Bamby I've just read your sig ... I had no idea about your pregnancy! When I wrote my post last night I realised I couldn't remember if you got BFP or not, but couldn't see any of your posts to check. Now I know why I couldn't remember. I am so so pleased for you! Massive congrats! 

G3M, all the very very best for that Xmas presie of yours  
Kristina, it's not the same cycling without you! Have you joined Nov/Dec thread instead of Oct/Nov? I'm on Oct/Nov ... lots of ladies already PUPO but lots of us still to get going ... Here's hoping you're a Bonfire Babe, as we are affectionately known, and that this will be your turn for BFP. I should have ET around 18 Nov so should be PUPO same time as you.


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kristina- so pleased everything is going well for you, not long now till you'll PUPO how exciting, hope you've been ok Hun, xx

Muchmore thank you so much sweetie, how have you been?

Hay kezza, how are you and bubba, is your scan Thursday bet you can't wait to find out what your having, hope its all been going well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem good luck for your cycle sweet    all is going well and no I can't wait so I can buy things lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - hey hunny, so so pleased you've been able I start again so quickly. I will be keeping everything crossed for you chic  
Not long at all until you'll be PUPO xx

Muchmore - I know it's been a crazy few months and tbh it's only just starting to sink in. I will be keeping an eye out for you on this nxt cycle and   That this is your time xx

G3m - not long either for u until you start your next cycle. Fingers crossed you get an amazing Xmas present this year chic xx

Kezza - 2 more sleeps  I think I'm more excited than you  xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Much more - it's great that you were able to start up pretty soon after the last tx! I hadn't joined any cycle buddies thread as had no time but I think I will join the oct/nov one - my et is scheduled around the same time as yours!! Great to be cycling wih you again!

Bambibaby - thanks hun, I hope it's my time too! Have you told everyone about your pg?your best Frieda also pg right so you guys will have little babies at the same time!

G3m - thanks hun, hopefully the next one will be the one for you x


----------



## kezza_1980

I think you might be bambi lol oj I'm just getting my usual scan nerves x


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - thanks Hun  my best friend gave birth on 7th oct so her little girl is already causing her grief  got quite a few friends now that are pregnant.
I hope that this time you can feel slightly more confident in your body and what it can do. Every little bit of positivity will help on this journey and just praying that you get your dream soon xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks for all you support, once again i wish you all well with your journeys. 

I haven't had my review yet its not til 13th november. I would like some advice on what to ask. i think my clinic only do standard ivf, and i think in 4 months they wont treat me after 44. I was going to ask about mild ivf instead of normal. I am so worried i am running out of time. I am also worried that i will spend 5000 and get another failure or experience the same thing. I know i have only had 2 ivf and i was lucky to get pregnant but with the 3 failed iuis as well I really need some answers. I want to do this again and i know there are no guarantees. I am not sure about doner eggs as this is the first time i have really considered may be my eggs were crappy and thats why the pregnancy failed. what do you all think?


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Ladies,

So glad that some are back on the journey and moving forward again and lovely to see how the pregnacies are progressing.

Love to you all xx


----------



## kezza_1980

How are you getting on candy floss xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Kezza, Im doing great thanks, now 14+3 and getting super excited! I cant believe the difference in scans, cant wait til the next one in Dec when we will be 20wks!

How are you? I see you having a gender scan tomorrow?! What would you like? DH like? My Dp wants a wee boy but thinks we are having a girl lol. Ive managed to convince him not to find out and keep it as a surprise xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im great thanks hun my DH is not finding out everyone thinks I'm carrying a girl  I feel like a boy tomorrow will tell I am really not bothered as long as baby healthy xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck kezza! wonder if we are having the same or different? reckon most likely spot is a boy though I would love a girl. still trying to talk DH round into finding out.. though if I can find out Friday I will... he will just have to leave the room!


----------



## kezza_1980

Maybe gb   what time is yours Friday?  Mines not till 3  tomorrow x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi candy floss - can't believe you're 14 weeks now that seems to have flown by for you xx

Kezza - eeeeek the day has finally arrived lady!! You are deffo team pink 

Goldbunny - good luck for your scan on Friday. Is that a private one? 

Time seems to be on go slow for me... Need to give myself another little milestone I think, seems like ages now until anything happens. 20 wk scan not until 19th dec   Yawn... May start doing the dreaded Xmas shopping


----------



## kezza_1980

I know Bambi I can't believe it still sticking with team blue but will update later ...... be a nice Christmas present 19th December o find out xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey girls I was right im team blue one lovely boy on board xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Kezza congrats!!! So pleased for you  
It gives hope to this gal who is about to start on a hefty dose of stimming for the 3rd time this year!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hun I hope we can all have our Miracles xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

congratulations kezza


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hun xx


----------



## goldbunny

spot's ok! though i'm still not convinced on my dates. heartbeat 150bpm, not much room in there due to fibroids so pictures not very good.


----------



## kezza_1980

Are they still dating you a week a head x


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I remind you to keep the pregnancy chat for the babydust area


----------



## goldbunny

surely this is a long-term chat thread as it is no longer july/august 2013, therefore it's not a cycle buddy thread any more, so why a problem with pg chat? if it is still a cycle buddy thread surely the date needs changing to November 2013?


----------



## bambibaby12

Can this be changed to a long term chat page cos I'm struggling with my due date thread and so don't feel I can chat there  

Goldbunny. I keep checking your diary for your scan pic  so glad it all went well today. Pls try and think positive now. You are pregnant lady


----------



## Sharry

It is still in the cycle buddies area, and will soon be moved on, until then cycle buddies rules apply, as we still have original posters who were not so lucky about to cycle again we have to be respectful and keep the detailed pregnancy chat for the babydust section


----------



## Kristina2012

Hello ladies how is everyone doing in their stage of treatment?
I had joined the October/November thread but can't really get into it as I joined really late!
I am going in for a scan tmrw and hoping my womb lining measures at least 7mm for me to have intralipids done!
I gave started steroids this morning and had an endo biopsy done a few weeks ago. 
If everything goes to plan my et will be next week!
How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi kristina good luck for your scan tomorrow hope all goes well make sure you let us know xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza! 

Are you excited about having a boy? X


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning kristina,  I am hun   think my son is too xx


----------



## Jem01

Hi everyone thought id pop in and say hi!

So happy to see some of you have started your next cycle - best of luck everyone! Kristina I hope your scan goes well - exciting! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for your scan today Kristina... Hope everything is looking on track. Will they confirm your ET date today??xx

Morning kezza, hope all is well with you  xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks jem and bambibaby - how are you guys getting on?

Kezza - nice that your son is looking forward to another brother!

Bambibaby - if today's scan is fine i.e if womb lining is 7mm or above then they will do another scan on Friday and confirm the date or et but it will most probably sometime next week! 
Have you had your scan yet, have you found out what your having? X


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm great thanks bambi xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - well good luck then hunny, keeping everything crossed for u. What time is your scan?
Can't really say much on here cos we aren't allowed to discuss pg, but I'm only 15 wks, (ssshhhh you didn't hear me say that right  ) xx

Kezza - glad you're ok xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi everyone, hope all is well!

Good luck Kristina xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Candy floss - thanks! How are you, have you told your work yet, how did they react?

Bambibaby - gosh can't believe 15 weeks already!
My scan went well thank god! My lining was 8.7mm and told it was triple lining. Also got intralipids infusion done!

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Candy-floss

Excellent news on your scan Kristina    Looks like next week will be your week, exciting!

I told my work last week, will pm you though as Bambibaby rightly said not supposed to chat pg on this thread (Hi Bambi   )

x


----------



## Kristina2012

Hey ladies, my et is confirmed for Tuesday! 
I'm now in a dilemma whether to transfer 1 or 2 blastocysts?!


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina good luck its personal choice in regards to blast  x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aww, lovely to see some more chat on here  hello to you all and I'm glad it's all going well. 
AFM, went in to EC on Wednesday with 8 good-sized follies but only got 3 eggs, of which none fertilised, despite 2 being mature and sperm motility being very good ... so another cycle comes crashing down around my ears ... grrrrrr!
We're out of fresh NHS cycles now so trying to figure whether to pay for one more go at a full cycle. We do have a frosty from our first go back in May and we can have that put back on the NHS. 
So not the easiest week but it's encouraging to read good news from you  ... Even if you're only allowed to talk in whispers, pg ladies  
For what it's worth, Sharry, as someone who's in the position of being far from a BFP, I actually find it helpful to hear the girls on this thread talking about their pregnancies. I could never join a babydust thread cos I'd feel like an impostor, but chatting with these girls who I've journeyed with for a few months really helps me and gives me hope. If I didn't like it then i could leave the thread and just stick with the Oct/Nov thread, so it's not like I'm being forced to hear too much pg stuff.


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza!

Much more - good to hear from you! Really sorry to see that you didn't have any eggs fertilised. Perhaps you need to go to a private clinic? Have you had any further tests? Did you have icsi done?
Sounds like your eggs are rejecting the sperm. Hope you're keeping well otherwise take care x


----------



## Jem01

Kristina it was a no brainer for me to put 2 back. I had 2 put back and I'm so extremely lucky and thankful to be be pg with 1, If I had only put 1 bk I could be in a very different situation right now. Much more - I'm so sorry, I can only imagine how hard this is for you. I hope you are ok. What u said about this thread is so true. I want to know how everyone from our thread gets on with future cycles and this is the perfect place for it xx

Hope everyone else is ok! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - if it was me I would want 2 back but like kezza said, it's personal preference. I think it would also depend on the quality of them. Wishing u lots of luck xx

Muchmore - I'm so so sorry this cycle didn't work out. If it were me, I would have the FET first and then being trying to save some cash for the fresh cycle as a fall back. I wish there was only a "set number" of times people had to have disappointment on this journey. It's just so unfair  wishing u lots of luck for whatever u decide to do xx

Candyfloss - hey chic, glad all is well with youu hunny  xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Jem - thanks Hun. I have decided on 2! Kinda scary with the fort of twins but if it's meant to be it will be! 

Bambibaby - thanks! both embryos are good quality and day 5 and day 6. Am def going for 2! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Sharry

MuchMore2013 said:


> For what it's worth, Sharry, as someone who's in the position of being far from a BFP, I actually find it helpful to hear the girls on this thread talking about their pregnancies. I could never join a babydust thread cos I'd feel like an impostor, but chatting with these girls who I've journeyed with for a few months really helps me and gives me hope. If I didn't like it then i could leave the thread and just stick with the Oct/Nov thread, so it's not like I'm being forced to hear too much pg stuff.


I don't make the rules


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

goodluck kristina
muchmore sorry to hear it didn't work out xxx

sorry girls i have been absent trying to decide what to do since my erpc, but i can't give up. i want to do another cycle in january either with my local clinic which i like but they have crap stats or trying lister or create or even penny in serum.
so will try and log on more and follow your news x


----------



## Kristina2012

good luck choco, hope things work out for you.

afm ladies i am pupo! i have 2 embies inside me and praying and hoping they both make it and i have a bfp and then successful pregnancy!!

hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Jem01

Kristina that is fantastic news!! Got everything crossed for you! I don't know if it made any diff for me but I ate brazil nuts and fresh pineapple along with the core - there's research suggesting the core helps with implantation. I also got under my quilt most nights after work n totally chilled ! Like a hermit! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina, I will be keeping everything crossed  for you when is OTD xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - eeeek!! Fabulous news!! Congrats on being PUPO lady!!! Keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks jem, kezza and bambibaby!

Jem - I will carry on eating Brazil nuts throughout 2ww, thanks for the pineapple advice!

Kezza - otd is 4.12.13 but I will be testing next sat 30.11.13!!

Bambibaby - not long for your scan now!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh lovely will keep everything crossed, I never ate brasil nuts but did eat pineapple x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

congratulations kristina pupo with twins
hope you are well kezza x


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm good thanks choco how are you? Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks choco!
What are your next steps now? X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

i am waiting to see consultant about my shoulder next week but hope to do 3rf ivf in jan or feb.
At my review my consultant gave me 8% chance but wasn't that encourageing, he gave me permission yo stop trying. I asked about mild ivf, which my clinic don't do and asked about donor eggs, which my clinic do but apparantly not for single patients


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

HIT POST INSTEAD OF SPELL CHECK!
my consultant also wants to up my drugs from 350 menopur to 450 but i got good number of eggs 16 and 18 on that so i am worried that i will get quanity not quality but then he did get me pregnant!
So i am wondering if i should take my 5000 pounds to another clinic, argc, lister or create or even penny in serum. i would like to try with my own eggs if possible as i have no reason to give up except age.
i will keep u posted x


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco  - best of luck with your next steps. Your body has shown you can get pg so there is def hope out there for you. Hopin it's your time soon. Btw, how did your partner take it when ou told him you were pg? X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

He was ok we kept it too ourselves and then I had my scan and it was all so sad. He came to erpc with me but was great on day but wants me to give up now. He admitted he was pleased but worried about not being father I ptetty much had to drag it out of him. He is pretty good at looking after me til it all goes wrong x thanks for asking


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - how are you getting on with the 2ww? Hope you've been able to relax?xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Choco - men are funny creatures, my DH is the same. It's like getting blood from a stone sometimes and I often feel I'm having a conversation with myself. Sounds like it took your DH a lot to say that. 

I would def consider another clinic, perhaps have a consultation with penny at serum, one of my friends had 6 bfn cycles, went to penny and now has a little boy. I think the argc is very very expensive and a cycle is more likely to be around £10-12k due to all the extra monitoring ask specificly tailored cycles. 
It may be interesting to have a consultation and see what a different set of eyes/ears can bring to the table.xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - good to see when it came to the crunch he was supportive. 
As bambibaby said penny serum seems like a good option. 

Bambibaby - I am doing ok thanks! Went back to work on Friday them yday I went to bond street london to get my blood tested for progesterone and full blood count and then I went for some lunch around there and a brief stroll through selfridges! I had a really nice day but just hoping I havnt walked too much or overdone it! 
I am trying to symptom spot but not madly like last time! I'm just kinda going with the flow!
6 days left till I test! 
How are you feeling? Your e off on hol soon right? X


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - the walking will do you good, you need good blood flow to uterus so don't be worrying about that hunny 
Are u still going to test next Saturday?
It's in the new year I go away, 4th jan, be a great way to beat those January blues tho, can't wait xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks girls yes n think argc is too expensive so consultation with penny or lister or create.
Having spent weekend away with oh we actually talked abojt breaking up he doesnt want me to do another cycle. But isnt really saying what will do instead. Anyway I have to try x
Goodluck girls x


----------



## VesperPea

hey lovelies 

just popping in to say hi - great to see you blooming ladies going on to the next stage and to see so many more tx going on too. Fingers crossed wherever you are 

big hugs to all


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey vesper how are you xx

Choco


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Welcome to your new home.

Hope you settle in nicely 

I will be your new volunteer anything I can help with just shout or drop me a pm.

Donna


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Donna Marie xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh no choco   hope you are able to talk it through  

Donna - thank you


----------



## Kristina2012

hey guys i am not doing so well in the 2ww - i was so positive until monday night when i started to become irritable and moody - kinda like how i get every month around this time.
im worried as i have had no implantation bleeding or even veins showing on my boobs.

please pray for me that it works this time!!!

thanks x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hey Kristina, I am praying this one sticks! Well preferably both of them  Remember every cycle is different and our bodies do so love to confuse us


----------



## kezza_1980

Keep positive hun xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks much more and kezza. 
This 2ww is torture and mood swings just don't help!

Much more - how are you feeling? What are your next steps?

Kezza - hope you are doing wel x


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - pls don't think you are out yet, I didn't have any symptoms at all, didnt have a clue I was pregnant, only got sore boobs around 5 weeks too. Stay positive chic     xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina fingers crossed. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Remember, the 2ww has been designed by someone to mess with you head... It's torture but dont let it beat u down xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm fine thank you and remember not everyone will have implantation bleed, and moodiness can be either way xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks so much guys. I am TESTIng on Friday will let ou know what the result is!! 

Xx


----------



## Jem01

Stay positive kristina! I'm sure you'll feel different tomorrow it's such a roller coaster ! Everybody and i imagine every cycle is diff! Some people have implantation bleed, some don't. I've just checked bk n I had implantation bleed 5 says bf OTD! Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks jem - I remember you had implantation bleed as I had it the day after you too so that's why I was freaking out as I'm already 9dp5dt and testing tmrw and it hasn't happened! Oh well I suppose every cycle is different!

Ladies - thank you so much for your support you are all wonderful!

Choco - hope things are fine between you and oh. It is good you are still following your dreams. 

Vesper - how are you? Do you think you will start again?  

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello Kristina ... thinking of you tomorrow  
I am on hols at the mo but back home this week. On Monday I will phone clinic to make a follow-up appt ... I've had to wait a while as my consultant is leaving the clinic so I need to transfer to someone different. 
I'm still unsure whether to pay for a fresh cycle now or whether to get our 1 frosty put back on the NHS first. I'm hoping chatting to the consultant will help us decide. DH would prefer to go with the frosty and yet I'd so love more than 1 child ... I hope that doesn't sound greedy! ... so I'm always thinking of the possibilities of collecting more eggs. 
Hi to everyone else!
Vesper, how are things for you?


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina fingers crossed for you tomorrow xxx

Muchmore listen to as much advice as you can find but go with your gut. Xxx

I'm enjoying being hormone free for the first time since 2009 - I'm less of a loopy cow than I thought. Dealing with a nearly 3 year old's tantrums and still trying to get my darn phd in. Thinking about cycling march next year and at peace with it being our last fresh cycle. Will definitely put as many as they'll allow back as I know I always wanted a big family and 1 may have to be big enough but more would be interesting. Very zen. Very much not loopy moo, miaow I'm a dog... funny old world.

Fairy dust ladies


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck for tomorrow kristina xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks so much for your continued support kezza!

I tested at 4am and I saw 2 lines!!! So it's a bfp!! I can't believe it! The second line showed up within a minute! 
I'm not getting too excited tho and will be going in for a blood test tmrw and then Monday to see if hcg is doubling then will have to do another intralipids as well as carry on with steroids, clexane, gestone, crinone and progynova!

Vesper - a break will do you good!

Much more - where did you go on hol? I no what you mean about wanting more frosties! Hàve you considered having an endo scratch? I had one this time round. Will be good to discuss all options with consultant. I did a lot of research with my 2 failed cycles and was armed with allot more knowledge and questions when I met for my follow up! 

Bambibaby and jem - hope you're both well! 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina,  congratulations and I understand your caution I'm keep everything crossed that this is the one xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks so much kezza! Will keep you updated on what happens next! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I look forward to more good news xx


----------



## Jem01

Yay kristina I am so so happy for you!!   ! You do right to be cautious though. I pray this is the time for you! Do let us know how blood test etc goes! Yay! Xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina a cautious yippee!


----------



## goldbunny

hey Kristina fab news, lets hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## bambibaby12

Eeeeeekkk Kristina!!!! Fabulous news, I'm so so pleased for you hunny! Can u please rest and relax today and enjoy your BFP!! When do u need to call the clinic?xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Jem, vesper, gold bunny and bambibaby - thank you so much for your lovely posts!

Bambibaby - my clinic had given an actual date of otd 4.12.13 which would be 15dp5dt which I thought is ridiculously long wait! 
I have emailed them this morning but I am getting the blood tested independently at another place as I get results back within one hour and they're open on Saturdays too! I probably won't b doing much else with my clinic now as I have heard of other places where I can get scans and intralipids done! 
Not long for your scan now! How are you feeling?

Jem - how is your pregnancy going?

Is there anything you guys would recommend at this stage? I will be 4 weeks tmrw!!

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

Kristina 

1) step away from google. it is not your friend.

2) get some sleep while you can! enjoy it! 

3) keep up your water/fibre intake. don't panic about going off vegetables just eat what you can manage. try and keep busy to pass the time til you get a scan.

4) for me, putting off scanning til 9 1/2 weeks was great, it made it less of a wait til the 12 week scan, and when I first saw spot he had arms and legs and was wriggling about! I felt I had got out of the worst of the danger zone by then. Some people like to scan early but I think it can cause more stress and just lead to needing more scans. If your clinic want to scan you and it seems too soon just put it off a few days. 

5) did I mention stay off google?


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - agree with goldbunny re the early scans, I drove myself insane the days before those early scans worrying about if there would be anything there and then because they were do early you were only reassured for a day or so before u started panicking about your next one. Wait until 9 wks and there's more to see and then less time until your 12 wk one. There isn't anything you can so to make a pregnancy viable so just relax and enjoy it.
My BFP was a few days before our wedding anniversary and we already had a long weekend away booked, obv I couldn't drink but those few days away from home really helped me chill out and kept me away from Dr Google. 

Don't stress about blood results though either, everybody's hcg levels can be different & sometimes these can make people worry more.

Are u off work at the moment? Hope u can have a few relaxing days. Get some chic flicks or something this weekend and goodies and enjoy a nice chilled wknd, pamper yourself. Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Gold bunny - that is great advice thanks! I have decided not to have any scans at my clinic so it will be totally up to me when I would like one! I'm thinking 7-8 weeks as I would really wanna know whether there is one or two lol. But we will see if circumstances change etc. I will def try and stay off of google! 

Bambibaby - I'm at work today and thought that I rather be at work to take my mind off it all. I am telling myself to just take it one day at a time and not rush and think about the future too much which is what I did last time! This weekend I already have a dinner planned with family which should be nice and keep me from thinking too much! I also have a 1 year old bday family party to go to on sunday! 

In terms of walking did you guys walk normally or slower than usual? 
I am a fast walker but am tryna slow down! 
Also heavy stuff - did you guys carry things around or just handbag? 

As you can see I'm being very cautious lol 

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## goldbunny

Kristina normal lifting is fine, heavy = when you need to think about it, you will know if something is too much. But as a general rule just lift slowly and carefully without twisting your body. I just waddle now, I can't remember how fast or slow I walked before. I would say if you can walk normally enjoy it! The thing to avoid is overheating or twisting around, but a brisk walk won't hurt if it is comfortable to you. watch for tripping hazards and slippy leaves though I think falling causes panicking!


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - I haven't changed anything, still go to gym, don't road run now but do light jogging on treadmill at gym. I've a crazy beagle so have to walk him 1.5hrs in the evenings too after work so always very active.
There is no right and wrong and what suits one person won't suit another. Just do whatever you are comfortable with chic xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Kristina that is brilliant! Good on you  I will be praying this is it for you


----------



## Maria00

Great news, Kristina!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

CONGRATULATIONS KRISTINA X

Maria have you gone to serum?


----------



## Jem01

Kristina I walk my dog everyday and I walk as fast as I feel comfortable walking! Walking is perfectly fine! I like to run but I stopped when I started treatment! It can wait until after my baba is here! Re lifting - i think about everything n get my dh to do a lot for me! Can't be too careful I don't think! I had a scan at 6 weeks n then 12. Just take each step at a time! I didn't rest properly until after 12 week scan but was reassured at my 6 week  when the nurse said everything was perfect! my pregnancy is going well thank you. Terrible sickness from 7-15 weeks but sooo worth it! Find out if boy or girl in 2 weeks time! Can't wait! So happy Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Gold bunny - thanks for all your advice hun! How is pregnancy going for you?

Bambibaby - hey wow can't believe you still go gym! That's fantastic! I havnt been since my last tx in july! Feel really unfit tho now! It's great that you are walking so much too! I need to make sure I keep active too!

Much more - thank you so much for your kind wishes! Hope you had a great hol!

Maria - thank you hun! How are you and what's next step for you?

Choco - thanks for your message hun! Hope everything is good with you?

Jem - great to hear your pregnancy is going well! So good that you are keeping very active too!
Exciting that you get to find out gender in a couple of weeks time! Let us know what it is

Hope Everyone else is doing well! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Jem - you must be a similar stage as me? I'm 18 wks today. My 20 week scan is on 19th dec but will be 20+6 on that day. Glad everything is going well for you  xx

Kristina - I've always enjoyed exercising and I would stress and tear my hair out if I didn't do something. I love being outdoors, always had horses etc so it's just who I am and what I enjoy. do what you enjoy, the last thing u want is to ban yourself from everything u love, being pregnant is supposed to be a joy and happy time not filled with feeling like u can't do anything 
Hope u have a fabulous weekend. Do your family know about your tx? Will u tell them before the meal or will they be questioning on why you aren't drinking?xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Bambibaby - hey, it's just great that you're so active! 
I hardly drink alcohol so it won't be too hard for me to get away with it tmrw! 
I have only told my mum and sister about tx. I am planning on telling my inlaws about me havin a bfp as soon as my blood tests are confirmed! However in laws have no idea of everything I have had to go through and won't know either as I won't be telling them how I got pg!. The dinner is with dh's sisters so will tell inlaws beforehand!

Can't believe you're 18weeks now!! Time goes so quick! 

Do you have any plans for the weekend? Have a great one xx


----------



## bambibaby12

How are u today Kristina? Did u say you had bloods done yesterday? Did u get the results?
I'm just having a chilled one this weekend, had a really busy week so just gonna relax and do zero xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hey bambibaby hope you're having a great chilled out weekend!

I just got my results and it's 294! I'm 11dp5dt today so not sure if this is good or not?
Last time for the chemical it was 77 at 16dp2dt!
I just really hope my hcg is rising every hour!! Xx


----------



## goldbunny

that's lovely Kristina! all looking good.


----------



## kezza_1980

Is your next ones Monday kristina xx seem good levels


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks gold bunny and kezza! I really hope levels are good enough!
I think I will hav another one on Monday just for peace of mind an to see it rising!!
Hope you both are having a great weekend! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive been working kristina but I'm home now xx


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina that's really positive. Fingers crossed for Monday's to be even more enormous. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh Kristina, that's going in right direction and on track, I've a little chart thing I refer too and that's bang on hcg levels 
Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Kezza - when do you go on mat leave?

Vesper - thanks Hun!

Bambibaby - thanks for all the encouragement! It's so nice of you guys to still be on here giving me great words if advice even though you must be so busy these days !

Goodnight ladies xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm taking it from the 19th march so gives me 3 week before he is due I only work part time but weekends are my shifts   wish sone of the others would come on here and update us . .. good night hun xx


----------



## Jem01

Sounds promising Kristina!    everything crossed! 

Bambibaby I was 18 weeks last Wednesday so yeah we pretty much the same! My edd is 1st may (although I worked it out to be 30th April) but hey what's a day?! It's standard practice at my hosp to induce ivf pregnancies on due date so baby should be here 3rd may at latest! Are you finding out what you are having? Our 20 wk s an is on 12th dec when I'll be 20+1

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Morning lovely ladies 

I haven't posted for a while but I still pop on here and There to see how your all getting on 

Kristina Omg hun what fantastic new, massive congratulations to you both, keeping everything crossed for You that your result keep double and both your little beans are all snuggled in xxx

Kezza,  jem, bambibaby, and all you other lovely pregnant ladies, it's lovely to see your pregnancy are progressing lovely, once xmas is out the way the months are Gonna fly by and you finally get to meet your little bubb,  so exciting. I hope you have all been keeping well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey hun I'm keeping well thank you xx  good to hear from you x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi g3, I see you've started another cycle. How's that going? Hope the down regging isn't too stressful, that's the worst bit I always think. When's your baseline scan?? Keeping everything crossed for u xx

Jem - that's funny, I was 18 on Friday but I worked out my due date as 3rd but midwives and scans put me as 2nd... Oh well... At the end of the day, the babies will come when THEY are ready 
How's your bump looking??xx

Kristina - that's what we are here for, I think we all remember how much reassurance we needed those first few weeks. You think you'd be happy once you got your BFP but that's when the worrying really started for me, we are crazy aren't we    Xx

Kezza - morning chic, hope you are ok and your leg pain has eased a little. Are u working today?xx

Goldbunny - hope you're busy sorting spots nursery today  hope all is well xx


----------



## goldbunny

hi gem

glad to hear from you hope everything is good with you

does anyone else think gem reminds them of mary mccormack or is that just me?
http://www.contactmusic.com/photo/mary-mccormack-2012-los-angeles-film-festival---celeste-and-jesse_3957906

bambi wish i was sorting the nursery but guests today so will be spending the day trying not to give away whether we are team pink or blue - i give DH about 30 seconds he is useless and will blab! heheh so much for secrets.

/links


----------



## G3mg3m28

Kazza, so pleased everything going well for You hunni

Bambibaby- yes I Started on the 15th it's not going to bad this time round, I'm thinking that's Coz  I Kinda know what I'm lol, my baseline is wc 9th Dec so hopefully everything how it should. , how have you been hun,

Goldbunny everything good thank you, hope your well, enjoy your day with your guest xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I was in work just finished xx


----------



## Kristina2012

g3m - thanks so much hun! hopefully it will be your turn soon im sure of it! are you on any other medication? not long for your baseline scan! 

gold bunny - hope you got to sort out your nursery! 

kezza - hope work wasnt too stressful today! 

bambibaby, jem, vesper, muchmore, hope you have had great weekends! 

i am not going for a repeat blood test tmrw as i figured i will just start stressing over numbers and i should let nature do its course for a bit even if im on all those steroids, clexane, oestrogen, gestone injections and crinone! 

goodnight everyone xx


----------



## VesperPea

jem thought about not saying this but... By all means ignore me. You shouldn't be under pressure to be induced because of ivf - a lot of hospitals don't even put it on your mat notes. My DD was 14 days late and perfectly healthy, just slow cooked - in most of Europe normal gestation is between 37-42 weeks and not just because of uncertain dates. I'm sure you're on top of it but medicalising pregnancy because conception was assisted is barking (imho!) and stressful. The attitude that IVF makes babies different is outdated, unproven and really rude - grrr. If it interests you there is a great 2004 article by Patel considering ethnic group and gestational length but other than that it's all up for debate other than 37-42 weeks. Hope you don't mind me saying anything...

xxx


----------



## Jem01

G3 great to hear from you - fingers crossed this is your time and hope the treatment is going well so far for you! 

Bambibaby my bump is coming along nicely! Really grown These last 2 weeks! What about you? What does everyone think about lifting? Had my friends 9mth old baby staying over tonight n lots of lifting n bending etc looking after her n can't help but panic I've overdone it! But then what do mothers with 2-3 kids do! 

Vesper - thanks for the advice I don't mind at all! My consultant has said its my choice I don't have to be induced. I have 2 growth scans booked in for nearer the time. I actually feel ok about being induced. With IVF we are obviously spot on with the pregnancy length so I feel ok about having my baby exactly when he/ she is due. I may change my mind nearer the time but I'm happy to take consultants advise! Baby might come early anyway!  Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - I think you made the right decision about the bloods... Ultimately we can't change a pregnancy, what will be, will be and you don't want to worry about numbers if they were a little out. Those levels from the other day were perfect so I think you should just let nature take it's course as you said  xx

Goldbunny - ah so you have found out the colour. I hope DH didn't blab yesterday, mine would be the same I think, he's useless at keeping secrets 

Jem - I would say you would be fine lifting the baby, like you said, mothers have to keep going when they already have kids. 
My baby seems to be growing in my belly button... That's pushing itself further out  DH was rubbing my tummy last night and suddenly stopped and asked what was wrong with my belly button    it freaked him out  my belly is huge in the evenings but no so much in the mornings  Xx

I'm having panics now about my 20 wk scan... Convinced there is going to be a problem... I've been ok and positive but now worrying that it's all going to be over. Driving myself insane  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

G3 sorry, I'm my head is typed your reply?? Not long until your baseline at least now, this month should go quickly for you with the build up to Xmas, hope you're organised  xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Bambibaby - you have done so well to have gotten this far I think you will have nothing to worry about! Please try and relax! Hope you've had a great day x

Kezza - I remember you ended up with a water infection at the beginning of your pregnancy? Thays the same as cystitis right? What did you take for it to go away? I feel like I'm getting one today and I have had it last time too! Thanks x


----------



## kezza_1980

Was a form of anti biotic but not strong and I drank loads of water


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza! I'm gonna drink up loads of cranberry juice no added sugar and water too! X


----------



## Jem01

Bambibaby I'm the same - bigger at night! Feel really big today though - think now ive got my appetite bk the weight will fly on - I don't mind at all! Try not to worry about 20 week scan! I will be the same nearer the time though I think when you've been through what we've been through its hard coz its so precious! I was worrying earlier coz I've felt slightly uncomfortable today like I've had a good workout! It's off looking after my friends baby coz I'm not used to it! Ligaments etc get soft etc don't they! My back was killing bf! Might have overdone it slightly! 

Kristina I'm glad you decided not to do bloods - I would imagine it adds to the stress - just take each day as it comes n each day you are a step closer! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Have you been to the doctors?  Xx

Jem and bambi think we all expand more at the night mind you I seem to by the day


----------



## goldbunny

expanding at night, just measured bump and we have 39inches breathing in, 42 breathing out... reckon about 41 inches evening bump size. 20 weeks.


----------



## bambibaby12

Not a bad idea that goldbunny, I will dig my tape measure out later, funny you mention the breathing in bump cos I noticed that I still do breathe in all the time, another thing I think us ladies are programmed to do constantly  think I'm still a bit self conscious of bump  

Jem - yeh it's def cos all muscles are softer, I moved a few cabinets in our lounge yesterday and put our tree up (early bird in know  ) but yeh my back was aching last night so overdid it I think, the hot water bottle helped a bit though and was lovely. DH asked if I still don't feel pregnant, which I don't... But obviously this must be a pg sign? Hope it isn't too sore today hunny. Try and take it easy if you can, if not bath and hot water bottle tonight  xx

Kezza - awwh I bet your bump is lovely now, that little man is growing well 
What's your next appts? THink midwife said I need to book gp and midwife appt around 25 wks? Is that right for you too?xx

Kristina - hope it isn't cystitis chic, it's not pleasant at all and I'm sure the last thing u want in early pg. how u feeling today?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Bambi my next appointment is Wednesday with consultant, then my midwife is 23rd December I will be 24 weeks due to them being closed when I'm 25 week,  you be careful with your back last thing you need is that going, how has work been x


----------



## Kristina2012

Morning ladies! 

Jem, gold bunny, kezza and bambibaby - can't wait to get to your stage when I can measure my bump lol. 
I think I probably could right now actually as my stomach is so bloated!! Not sure why this is as I had frozen transfer not fresh!

Kezza - I have dr appt on Friday so I will tell him to test my urine!

Bambibaby - I am feeling ok today! Cystitis feelin comes and goes so just hoping that cranberry juoce sorts it out as I had the same thing back in august! Do you still not have any pg symptoms? How's work going? 

Jem - hopefully you havnt overdone it with your friends baby! Will you be finding out if it's boy or girl?

Have a great day ! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - I've got consultant appt on 19th after my scan, guessing this is just formality though? Hopefully, all being well they won't want to see me again. Works been bad, I'm off at the moment cos got an infection, wondered if that's added to why I've felt to exhausted recently.?
Good luck for your appt tomo xx

Kristina - nope, still don't feel any different. Tired and achy but guess that could just be general and not necessary pg related. Getting flutters and obv my bump but aside from that I don't feel different. It's weird cos I always expected we would have a certain "pregnant feeling" which would be unmistakable but that's not happened for me. So don't worry if you don't get any symptoms, it drives you mad but it's normal for some  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes I guess it is normally as this was made for just after my 20 week scan, I will let you know  as its all new to me now..... sorry to hear you have had an infection hun and get well soon. ... just try to relax now xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Bambibaby - what infection do you have? Hope you feel better soon. 
That's good to know you don't have any symptoms even at almost 20 weeks!!

I have find out at work I may get the opportunity to work from New York for 4-9 weeks from jan-march and I would def jump at the chance as don think I will ever get this opportunity again as will have a baby! What do you guys think, is it doable? X


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina most people suffer in the first trimester and you will be what 8 weeks in Jan? It tends to ease around 14 weeks so you would need to feel comfortable enough to be off colour for a fair few weeks before you should tell anyone, in a strange country without support network - or do you know loads of people out there already? Need to check your medical insurance as well for 12 week scan etc. How would your partner feel about you being away? However medicalising pregnancy is a relatively new thing - we've been doing this for a long time and if this was a "natural" pg, you probably wouldn't think about it twice. All said though, I would do it in a heartbeat! How exciting - what would you be doing?


----------



## Kristina2012

Vesper - thanks or your post! my husband would be accompanying me too. He can work from anywhere so it wouldn't be a problem for him. I work in finance and would be replacing a lady who has gone on mat leave out there! She is back in march. They only get 12 weeks mat leave in the USA! I would try and go for the shortest time period 4-6 weeks but there's no details or confirmations. 
I would have no one else out there and my mum would come and stay with me for a week and in laws would come another week! Maybe my sister may come down for a bit too!
Will keep you informed with what happens! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - I agree with what vesper says. While it's a fabulous opportunity don't underestimate the tiredness that you can get and you may just want some home comforts. That being said if it's only 4-6 wks go for it. Just make sure you know you're covered if you need to visit the docs at all etc, (again echoing vesper  )

I've sinusitis, head and eyes feeling very heavy today and body is achy, just want my bed at the moment  xx


----------



## goldbunny

Kristina do you get self-catering or are you at the mercy of a hotel? only it might be a minefield to deal with other people preparing your food - unwashed salads, undercooked meat, unlabelled ingredients, ice in drinks that has been standing around on the bar..... hard enough dealing with weird sudden-going-off-vegetables experiences or odd cravings etc... there's no way I'd cope that long! it's not like going away for a couple of days where you can dodge any food you are unsure of.. 

(I'm not trying to imply a problem with American food btw, just eating out in general: even if you think you ordered something 'safe' it might not be what turns up.)


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I didn't even think of that, I wouldn't want to be in a hotel for that long. Hmm lots to think about Kristina xx

Goldbunny - ice in drinks?? Que?? Even in this country? I always have ice in my drinks when I'm out n about, didn't know that was a no no


----------



## goldbunny

*shrug* might be just me being paranoid about the ice thing, but, I mean if you open a bottled drink in a bar, you get what was in the bottle, right, but water in ice could have come from anywhere, you have no way to tell.... did they use tap water, did they buy the ice ready iced, has it been frozen and kept frozen or standing around a bar in a bucket open to the air for hours and then put back in a freezer... how long has it been standing around... I know in theory 'ice is cold' so germs would be discouraged but there's no way to know how it is handled or how long the water has been frozen for or the source of the water.... I wouldn't eat food that has stood around in a busy bar so I dislike the idea of ice... this is something 'new to me in pregnancy' as beforehand I didn't worry too much, but if someone goes to get you a drink and comes back with it having not washed their hands and the glass wasn't clean to start with and then there's 'dodgy' (bunnyparanoia) ice in it... well you see where I'm going... some places they put ice into glasses with tongs (clean?) some places they dip the glass into the ice bucket and tip back anything that is too much... (was the glass clean?) 


I'm sure most people don't give these things a second thought..... I just find it all a bit 'yukky'...


----------



## goldbunny

i probably lodged this article somewhere in the back of my mind... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3110696.stm

/links


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh when you say it like that it doesn't half make you think... I hadn't even thought about it. Nightmare really isn't it all the things you aren't supposed to do, the list seems endless these days. 

On another note but sorta related to cleanliness & bugs, I have noticed I'm becoming slightly OCD with cleaning the house and hoovering every 5 mins... Well every day anyway.... I'm constantly cleaning down kitchen worktops and can't stand clutter on them. Also a weird thing is when we change the volume on the tv it has to be on an even number or a multiple of 5... Bizarre eh   Xx


----------



## goldbunny

_weird thing is when we change the volume on the tv it has to be on an even number or a multiple of 5... _

ok now that IS weird....


----------



## bambibaby12

goldbunny said:


> _weird thing is when we change the volume on the tv it has to be on an even number or a multiple of 5... _
> 
> ok now that IS weird....


Hold my head in shame


----------



## tatty84

Hi ladies 

I have been reading to keep up with you all but just had to jump in as bambibaby, I am the same as you with the tv and radio volume and that was before pregnancy lol.

A little update, we had a FET in October and got our BFP after being postponed in August due to OHSS.

Been reading all your stories and so happy everything is going well.

Kristina congratulations on your BFP

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Tatty - yippeee and hello my fellow volume freak 
Congratulations on your BFP missy! My cycle was cancelled too before ec though cos e2 levels shot up to 45,000  
Fantastic that your FET worked for you. How many weeks are u now xx


----------



## Jem01

Ha ha bambi you made me laugh - multiples of 5! I do things like that quite often - have done for years! Guess I'm slightly nuts too  

Ah lovely to hear about everyone's expanding bumps! I went into work today having been off since last Thursday and loads of people commented on my bump! I just said to Dh last night I wonder if there are 2 babies in there and 1 has been hiding so far lol! 

Goldbunny do u know what you are having? 

Kristina - yes we find out next Thursday - cant wait! Really want a girl! Dh really wants a boy lol!

Re your work opportunity - sounds fantastic but...I had a holiday booked for next week which we've cancelled. When I met with consultant at hosp I asked what she thought about flying and expected her to say go away, have a love time in the sun but she didn't she told me about risk of DVT which I already knew but then she said another risk (although v small) is ruptured membrane - something to do with baby I didn't ask her to explain that was enough for me! I hope you don't mind me saying this And the risks are small but just thought u should know! I was surprised at my consultants concerns! Having waited almost 5 yrs to be pregnant I didn't want yk risk a single thing xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Hi ladies lovely to hear your bumps and i am so jealous x goodluck with your scans
tatty congraulations too
I am struggling to know where to cycle next, I was thinking lister with my age, but travel puts me off. Would love to try serum but my parents dont want me to go abroad. Waiting for my notes from clinic and hopefully 3rd time lucky


----------



## bambibaby12

Jem - there are risks in everything unfortunately  totally understand your reasons for cancelling. I thought it would be nice for the two of us to get away and spend time together somewhere we've both not been before & will probs be the last time for a while we get a romantic holiday  I'm going away on 4th jan and it will be just what I need to relax for a week in the sun, can't wait and it's all that's keeping me going at the moment. I will be 22 weeks then I think. 
Aren't we weird with our little OCD habits  can't wait to hear what your having next week. Have u any thoughts so far? I'm convinced I'm having a boy xx

Choco -   why don't your parents want you to go abroad? Is it perhaps cos they don't know much about it? You could always sit down and present all info etc to them, it may even help you realise that deep down you do have a strong pull towards one of the clinics. Good luck


----------



## kezza_1980

Tatty congratulations xx

Bambi  lol with your volume story,  are you still staying team yellow ? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning kezza , yeh def not finding out now, looking forward to the surprise. Think cos I'm worrying I just think more and more I just want him/her to be ok and healthy. Still think it's a boy tho, all my dreams are about a boy  

Just posted a new thread but will say on here too, mothercare have 50% off all changing bags today  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just noticed my ticker now says 149 days left to go... Down another 50 from 200... Today is an odd number day tho, awwh mannnn


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh bambi look at mine for today it's even lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

No fair!!! 
Good luck at your consultant appt btw. What time u there?


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry only just seen this appointment was at 09:30  and I've only just got out xx


----------



## goldbunny

how did it go k?


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks bambi baby i will work on them over christmas x


----------



## kezza_1980

All went well we heard his heartbeat  again which was great,  bump is just the right size first woman I seen said they would monitor me all the way now.... so I questioned why due to everything being fine I just want to be treated as a normal pregnant ladt... anyway main consultant as agreed as im very low risk pregnancy  so I'm happy now I'm back to midwife led care xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's good kezza, last thing I want is to be constantly worrying about hospital appts for no reason xx


----------



## kezza_1980

That was my thinking bambi, as you know that's how I get with it so I can relax now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just read my post back, should have said, "last thing *you* want"


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol its ok  but yes your right xx


----------



## VesperPea

kezza well done for taking control! midwife led pg leads to midwife led labour which reduces unnecessary interventions - I ended up having a csection but only because it was eventually necessary not because of some madness around ivf being high risk babies (which is rubbish!) I will shut up but it really bugs me! Is the heartbeat like a horse or a train? My DH was convinced I had something other than a baby in my belly from the sound! I hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pg - it's lovely to be following your journeys - gives me hope and renews my desire to do the next cycle!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vesper, I'm not normally vocal but I felt very passionate over this,  my son was a natural pregnancy and midwifes had already suggested I'm low risk and put me forward for birthing centre. .... heartbeat wise he lives up to the boy theory and sounded like a train .... so he is still a boy lol ....... I'm glad our journey's help and we also cant wait for you to start xx


----------



## goldbunny

hmm when i give birth i expect the ENTIRE hospital to stop what they are doing and pay attention to me. that includes all the patients. i can't imagine wanting to be treated as 'ordinary'. After all my struggle to get there, surely i will deserve better than just ordinary.... i'd be horrified at being fobbed off with just one midwife...surely the more help the better?


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm more than happy to be treated as it appears I will be, because it means my son is coming how he should be with no complications x


----------



## FlyingCat

Sorry to jump in Goldbunny but just wanted to dispel a myth... actually the more medics you have in attendance the more likely you are to end up with an instrumental delivery or C-section (the stats on this prove it and more and more studies are showing this to be true). This is because the hormones which make labour happen and keep going strongly are counteracted by adrenalin and at the basic (cave girl) level our fight and flight responses are activated by medical procedures.

Of course there are plenty of great reasons to have an extra medical team involved if yours is a difficult birth (and there is nothing wrong with a C-Section if that's what you want/ need!), and the midwife can get everyone pulled in at very short notice if need be - it may help you to relax if you know clearly that the emergency team can be there quickly if you need them. But for most women things go smoother if you can avoid medicalizing things.

Good luck in any case - I know from my previous pregnancy that it's an uphill battle to keep the fear at bay when you've done so much to make this work.


----------



## goldbunny

I guess I'm expecting it to be complicated! I know a few people who had difficult births including family members and being 43/IVF guess none of this feels 'natural' to me... of course if it is all smooth and simple I would be delighted, but I don't expect it will be... and I would be terrified of complications arising and help not being immediately available. I suppose because for me getting pregnant was so hard (compared to someone who's 23 and falls pg after a night out) I can't imagine any part of it being easy or natural.. there were about 15 people involved in putting this baby in there so I just expect there will be plenty of people involved in getting it out!


----------



## kezza_1980

Well I honestly hope you have a smooth birth GB, cause we all deserve that after our roller coaster ride to get here x


----------



## goldbunny

kezza I think given that we're both likely to be giving birth at the same time (or close! if you go by my scan dating I'm 21+1 which puts me not far behind your ticker - or are you ahead of that now?) it will be interesting to see how closely our expectations match the reality!


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm bang on with my ticker now GB so yeah going off that  one thing I always say is make sure your open minded to whatever labour throws at you xx


----------



## VesperPea

flying cat that research was one of the reasons I fought my consultant who wanted to induce me because of pelvic girdle pain - I got to the birthing pool in a hospital before DD's heart became a little erratic and I didn't stop to think about birth plans or medicalisation - just wanted her to be ok and was straight over to the labour ward BUT those 20 hours of natural labour let my body do its thing and get the hormones running in the right direction so when the fear came and I slowed dilation and all that jazz, I still had the will and the joy to carry on - I loved my labour, all eventual 36 hours of it and even the emergency csection. If I managed to get pg again would try VBAC as I really really believe the body is built to do it hormonally and, unless necessary, not having labour would have robbed me of an experience I cherish. I know I'm a freak but I'd do it all again - the 6 years of TTC, the 10 tx, the heartbreak, the ecstasy of it working, the agony of SPD, the 36 hours of labour, the csection - the lot - not just for another miracle child but because it was one of the most empowering and formative things in my life and it made me and DH stronger and it proved that he's the love of my life! Oh dear - soppy cow alert. But all of that is true whatever happens to get the miracle out your belly and in your arms - healthy, happy - sod the rest, right? I'm just pro choice in pg and it's easy to get swept up in it all and lose that autonomy of it being your child, your body, your choice. Right, off to rant at students rather than bend your aching ears! xxx


----------



## goldbunny

to me, a 36 hour labour that ends in a section anyway sounds like a disaster! it's amazing to read that someone loved it and would do it again. Doesn't it just seem like a complete waste of the 36 hours? an emergency section sounds terrifying, especially if someone is already exhausted... surely it would have been better to have had a planned section, in and out in an hour with no pushing? Or if having a vb at least getting to the end.. I don't know how people go through this stuff never mind coming out and saying they loved it! how can it be lovely being in pain for 36 hours for no reason at all because you end up having emergency surgery? *baffled face*


----------



## FlyingCat

Love it VesperPea - I want to give you a big hug I agree with you on how empowering it is - doing what women's bodies were designed to do! (Although personally I'm not sure I'd want to go through both labour and a CSection!)

As for why being in pain can be a good thing... labour for me was a different sort of pain and easy enough to cope with provided you don't panic and you let your hormones help you. Oddly I found myself so in the zone that time flew.

A C section (even planned) is not an easy option either - Its a serious operation and pain after can be quite debilitating (although not everyone has a problem with it). You need to make sure you have good helpers around you for a few weeks after.

GB are you planning elective CSection? Sounds like it might be a good option for you if you are very concerned? 

So hoping I join  you all in this predicament soon.


----------



## goldbunny

hey my birth plan is this:


'not being on the hard shoulder of the motorway'.


apart from that I am completely open-minded!! I have a preference for it being in a warm quiet environment, but that's it. 

See the thing I don't get is, why don't they plan a section for every single woman over 25 weeks gestation? If everyone had a plan for a section they would never ever have to do an emergency section! it just wouldn't happen! It wouldn't increase the number of sections, since those that could have a VB still would... it would just mean that instead of anyone saying 'help this is an emergency' it would be 'ok, back to plan A'... there'd be no stress or anything, because everyone would have a proper plan in place and have been counselled etc about it and have all the things they would need to deal with it... it's 'emergency sections' that I see as the problem and I think they could be completely obliterated incredibly simply... There is no way I want an emergency section and if the only way to avoid that is to have a plan in place for a section, bring it on! The idea of 'emergency' gives me panic attacks just thinking about it!


----------



## FlyingCat

Its a misconception too that every emergency secotion is a real emergency - the term in this context just means not at a pre-planned time. Some of these are true emergencies, some can be seen coming for hours or days before, and some are not because there's a medical requirement as such but just because mum is knackered and wants it over (which when you're about to be in 247 charge of an infant is a perfectly good reason if that's what you want!).

A true emergency C section is called a crash section, usually under general anaesthetic, and if that happens most hospitals aim for the baby to be out in less than 10 minutes from decision being made. These are not anywhere near as common.

The problem with trying to plan everyone a csection is that many people would go into labour before their planned date and might still need emergency sections, also medical complications could arise necessitating an earlier than planned delivery (either natural or planned...) Nice idea (and I think a lot of hospitals kind of do plan this way without telling us) but not sure  how practical it is in reality.


----------



## FlyingCat

PS love your birth plan GB!


----------



## goldbunny

hmm I don't think they need to plan the time and date  - just to have gone through exactly what is going to happen and why, all the details..  and what would be needed/felt afterwards.. etc... a plan of everything right up to but except 'the exact time and date'... 

whole thing (birth and labour) all sounds amazingly complicated to me.. think I was happier when I thought the stork brought them.        or maybe santa claus...


----------



## FlyingCat

Have they not done that for you?

My hospital went through exactly that at our 36 week appointment (so not at 25 weeks but they could have told me at that point if I'd asked...)

My "treatment path" was;
Leave all well and alone til 41+4 
then start induction if necessary, 
then if induction not successful after X hours then move to c-section. NB approx 50% of inductions are unsuccessful and result in CSections.


----------



## goldbunny

they told me they wouldn't let me go over my DD and that they might section me early if it looks like it might be required, but nobody has told me anything at all about any of it. I asked the midwife if I could tour the facilities but I was told it wasn't allowed. So I am completely in the dark, so far. I am hoping once I get a bit further on they will give me an extremely detailed plan. I want to know everything, including what happens if the fire alarms go off when I'm in labour.... what about if there is a power cut? so many questions!!


----------



## FlyingCat

Have you booked into an antenatal course (either at the hospital or NCT or other private)? that's where they give you the details (including CSections if anyone on the course wants to know!). My NCT course performed a mock epidural on one of us as well as a mock section. It was hilarious (and informative!)., Any Qs after that your midwife should answer for you.

I also used a private antenatal teacher who came to our home.


----------



## goldbunny

I'm scared to think about labour til at least January - it's got to do with the memory of last years miscarriage, I sort of feel weird about thinking about an exit strategy until I get past the anniversary of the physical m/c... but by the time I see the midwife at 25 weeks I guess I will need to be able to talk about it! I'm scared if I think about labour etc that Spot would start coming out now!


----------



## bambibaby12

Do we have to do a birth plan?? From everything I've read and been told by people, they never go to plan so just don't see the point? The baby will come when he's ready and what needs to be done to get him here safe is what we have to do.... Am I just being lazy


----------



## Kristina2012

ladies, sorry i havnt replied for couple of days i didnt get any email notifications for replies to this post!!

goldbunny - i totally feel you when you talk about not drinking ice in drinks! im the same!! regarding whetheri would get apartment or hotel, i am not sure. will need to discuss arrangements with my manager next week but theres been no decision whether ishould go or not! also, i am vegetarian and already really fussy with what i eat - i do not eat any type of salad from restaurants anyway. hope your well!

jem - thanks for sharing that with me! that is interesting to know! it is a shame you have had to cancel your holiday! saying that, i wasnt planning on going on any holidays whilst pg as i dont wanna jeopardize anything either but if i had to go for work i wouldnt mind!
ahhh will be nice to see whether youre having a girl or boy!!

tatty - huge congrast to you! did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred back in?

kezza - good to hear your scan went well! and that you dont wanna make a fuss and be considered a normal pg lady. think im with GB here and  i too would wanna be made a fuss out of when my time came lol.

bambibaby - thanks for your post too on thoughts about going to nyc! 
it is nice that you are keeping it a surprise! i will be doing the same too!!

hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Kristina2012

bambibaby - im the same too regards to the tv remote control! i have to increase in doubles and it has to be even numbers! crazy how most ppl have ocd lol x


----------



## Kristina2012

bambibaby - hope youre feeling bettr now with your sinuses?x


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I don't think you have to no, my sister did mine last time I don't even know what she put lol xx

Kristina, I guess were all different but which ever way we choose, we all end up with our miracles at the end,  there is no right or wrong way to plan our births xx


----------



## Jem01

Hi girls!

Choco - I hope you make your decision about what to do next and can keep pursuing your dream xx

Bambi - enjoy your holiday - you are right the risks are v small - I'm a terrible flyer and worry about everything so for me it was the right choice! Millions fly pregnant! 

re labour etc - I was so happy to be told that my pregnancy was exactly the same as a natural pregnancy past the 12 week mark! So then when my consultant said their policy is to induce IVF pregnancies I asked why if I was exactly the same as natural pregnancy and she said because its taken us a while to get herd they don't want to risk anything by letting me go over my due date. When I asked what those risks were she said stillbirth! Which surprised me! She said as babies go over the dud days the chance of stillbirth increases (slightly). I will get 2 growth scans - one in feb and 1 end of march (I'm due 1st may) for me I am actually pleased I'm having the opportunity to see my baba an extra 2 times! My consultant told me the chance of c section increases only slightly with induction? I honestly think everybody and every birth is so different and there ate that many stats and pieces of research kicking about its hard to know what to believe at times! But what I do know (as someone who hates pain!) I can't wait for my labour and I'm not scared at all ad at the end of it I will meet the baby I have longed for! Surely we all agree on that! Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Kezza - you are totally right! It's all so exciting and scary at the same time!

Choco - hope you have been able to make the right decision about which clinic to go to?

Afm I have some more good news - just found out I have passed my exam and so have now completed the qualification I was studying for at work!! No more studying ever again so pleased! 

Hope you're all well! X


----------



## kezza_1980

Fantastic news hun, I am so pleased this is your month alright  xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks Hun! I just hope all the good news continues!! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

It will xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

congratulations about the study kristina x how are you feeling

I have asked for my notes and i will get a 2nd opinion, should have them next friday i think. I will keep you all posted x
I lOVE hearing your news x


----------



## tatty84

Congratulations on your exam Kristina

Thanks for all the congrats ladies, I'm 8 weeks so still very nervous about it all. We had 2 blasts transferred and have seen one beautiful heartbeat with another scan on the 13th.

Glad you are all gettin on well with the pregnancies and those that have not been lucky this time are making plans for the future. 

Xx


----------



## Jem01

Congratulations tatty! Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - thanks hun! Good to hear you are getting a second opinion. Have you thought about getting an endo scratch?

Tatty - thank you for the good wishes! Wow you're 8 weeks now! How are you feeling, any symptoms yet? I am only 5 weeks today and can't wait till this years over so I will be 8 weeks! When did you have your first scan? Mine is at 7w2d. I also transferred 2 but don't know yet how many implanted! 
Great news on your scan! When is your next one?

Hi to kezza, jem, GB, bambibaby, much more and anyone else iv missed! XX


----------



## tatty84

Thank you Jen

Kristina I have nausea that lasts all day and is now impacting on how much I eat but it is bearable and very sore (.)(.) as well as the constant need for the loo lol.

I had a scan at 5+6 as I'd had some bleeding another at 7+6 as they were unsure what was happening with the second sac and I have a scan with my clinic on Friday. Plus just received my date for nuchal scan which is 6th January. So looks like we get to see a lot of Pop. 

Xx


----------



## Jem01

We are having a girl! Thrilled! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations jem x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Dfantastic news Gem


----------



## Kristina2012

Congratulations jem! That's great news you're having a little girl!

How's everyone else doing? 
Bambibaby - your scan this week right? 
Kezza, vesper, gb, much more, tatty, choco - hope you guys are well?

Afm, going to New York isn't happening as my manager has resigned so there's no dilemma for me!

I'm still waiting for my scan which is next Monday. 
My gp hasn't referred me yet to a midwife or whomever you get referred to next as says he wants to see my scan report first! So I suggested he give me a hcg blood test to confirm pregnant so am here waiting toget my blood tested! 
I was going out of my mind with all this waiting for the scan, it's so difficult waiting around and time has been going incredibly slow!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning kristina,  I found waiting for scans worse than the 2 ww it is hard,  when will you get your blood results?  Xx


----------



## VesperPea

Jem team pink - yeay!
Kristina waiting madness in full flood!
Tatty wow that is a lot of views!
Xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hey kezza - yes it's def worse than 2ww and you really have to learn to be patient! 
My blood test results I think will take 2-3 as it's on NHS. 
I have been getting recurrent nose bleeeds like every 2 days so having full blood count checked too. I have read nose bleeds can occur in pregnancy but I am also on clexane which is a blood thinner and think it is this that is causing it. 
How are you? X


----------



## VesperPea

Kristina I had nose bleeds too - the same reason that you get bleeding gums - the muscles and membranes change. All the old remedies, frozen peas, gentle pressure etc. It does get better!


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks vesper! Hopefully it's a good sign then! X


----------



## kezza_1980

Fingers crossed its 2 rather than 3 hey   I am good thanks having some trouble with legs but other than that I'm fine xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Jem - congrats on team pink 

Kristina - not long now until your scan, that's a great early Xmas present. Hope you're feeling well xx

Kezza - hope your legs get better soon   Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks bambibaby - hope you're feeling well too! 

Kezza - hope your legs are not troubling you too much!

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Have good and bad days with them,  I guess it's worth it for the end result    typical boy giving me an headache before he's here lol xx


----------



## Jem01

Thanks everyone over the moon! 

Not long till your scan now kristina! The waiting is a killer! I remember feeling relieved after my 6 wk then worried again before my 12 then the same for my 20! The worry hasn't stopped for me lol! It's a good roller coaster to be on though! 

Kezza hope your legs are ok - mine have started aching a bit at the top! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh jem hope you don't end up like me on a bad day I must look 90 from behind xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Well, my long-awaited follow-up occurred today with a new consultant,  as mine is leaving.  He was sweet 
It was all a bit inconclusive really. He just says my ovarian reserve must be very low, which is why IVF has been so unsuccessful (my clinic  don't require an AMH and my old consultant  never recommended having it so he can't be sure but that's the conclusion he draws from the 3 cycles we've done). So he doesn't hold out much hope for another IVF, even if we chose to pay for one. 
Interestingly my old consultant always said she thought we might do better with Flair Protocol but he disagrees and says he can't see there'd  be any difference. 
I've asked if he would consider letting us have some IUI cycles. We were referred too late to get them on the NHS so just went straight to IVF, but with unexplained infertility there's just a small chance it might work. I kinda feel I'd rather pay for something that gives us several opportunities rather than put everything into one cycle. 
Interestingly he said the clinic don't do much IUI anymore as most women want to go straight to IVF but he'd take it to the team as an idea. So we wait for a letter from him in the new year. 
Earlier today I felt hopeful but the low ovarian reserve thing really troubles me tonight. What if it never happens etc etc etc ... but I know you all know that feeling.


----------



## kezza_1980

Muchmore I'm sorry he was not more hopeful, but hopefully the letter will bring good news in the new year, I'd also look into different clinics as alot of different views to improve and ways forward xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Much more - as kezza says I would def look into other clinics. You don't want to regret wasting time over the same NHS clinic years down the line. You def need your amh tested so that you are out on the correct dosage in order to produce eggs. 
Best of luck x

Afm, my hcg as at 6 weeks 2 days was 8,680!  Got my scan on Monday. Going through such bad mood swings and getting angry at everyone. 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Great numbers kristina, what times your scan on monday? How you feeling about it xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Not long to wait Kristina until you see you little one, bet you are full of nerves and excitement too. I was a nightmare before that early scan xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza! My scan is at 10 am and feeling excited and nervous too! Can't believe Iv waited this long! Will be 7 weeks 2 days on monday! Planning to g out after with dh into London to the science museum lol and then nice Mexican restaurant!

Bambibaby - how did your 20 week scan go?? 

What's everyone doing for Xmas?

Is it normal to go through really bad mood swings? I'm actually feeling depressed and snapping at evryonr which is a normal month to thing for me! X


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina, yeh the scan went well thank you 

I think the mood swings are just due to all the hormones all over the place, they should settle down, I wouldn't worry. Just know when you're doing it and get the apologies in quickly  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Nice early one then, will look forward to your update and yes I still am from time to time xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza and bambibaby! Will let you know how it goes. 
Enjoy the rest of your evenings.. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck kristina xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks a lot kezza. X

Just got back from the scan. THERE is one baby and There is a heartbeat, measuring at 7w1d, however my gestational sac is extremely small and they are concerned at how small it is! So need to g in to a scan to be measured again next monday! 
Every step of this process is so hard and worrying!! Am just thinking the worst now!


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina, easier said than done but try not to worry xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza x


----------



## goldbunny

congrats on heartbeat kristina try not to worry at this stage the measurements are so small it is hard for them to be accurate you could find it is 'normal' size next week. keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks gold bunny. Hope you guys are well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Im fine thanks hun xx


----------



## Jem01

Kristina I have absolutely everything crossed for you - try not to worry - I know it's much easier said than done. Did they say what the small sac means? 

Much more I wish I had more knowledge and could offer you more advice than I can - like the others have said look into other clinics and all options thoroughly. Hope you are ok xx

Have a lovely Xmas everyone xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

fingers crossed kristina xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina, don't worry chic, what I always found useful at those early scans is to go & get a ruler and look at the difference between a few mm at that stage, now remember that they are trying to measure off a screen image of your baby  and 1mm here and there can really make a lot of difference. I know it will be hard this next week but try and relax... You have a heartbeat  xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks jem, choco and bambibaby for your kind words. 

My gestational sac is only 11.3mm and embryo is 10.2mm giving it no space at all to increase in size...

I guess nothing I can do right now apart from wait another 6 days for scan. 

Have a great Xmas xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hope everyone is well & had a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello candy floss how are you? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - what time is your scan tomo? Will be thinking of you hunny. Lots of positive vibes going your way    Xx

Candy floss - hey, how are you? Hope all is going well & u had a good Xmas xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks so much bambibaby. It's at 10.30am. 
Will let you know how it goes x

Hope evryonr has had a great Xmas and looking forward to NYE x


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck hun, will look out for your update xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks kezza hope you're well and legs not troubling you too much x


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm good thanks hun, legs have been behaving last few days went back to work today and there hurting now typical lol xx
Hope you managed to enjoy Christmas still


----------



## Jem01

Everything crossed for tomorrow kristina, ill be thinking of you.

Hope you still managed to enjoy Xmas! Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Had the scan and although gestational sac had gotten bigger there is no heartbeat. I need to have a d&c or tablets to get rid of it.


----------



## goldbunny

oh kristina, so so sorry... massive hug...  so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina I am so sorry hun   this is so cruel xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks guys. 

Gold bunny - how did you get over this when you had a mc previously? What method did you go with? 
I just feel like I cannot go through all this again it's just too painful.


----------



## goldbunny

this morning was the anniversary of me miscarrying.. i'd started late on the 29th and through the morning of the 30th. So it has kinda been on my mind all day.
Kristina, you just have to wait it out til it stops hurting enough for you to breathe. When that happens you can decide to fight on or give up. Trying again is terrifying, nobody will argue with that. But first get through this bit... just take each day as it comes and try and manage things like eating, sleeping, etc. Our bodies are mainly quite good at healing up, i was very lucky i didn't need any intervention i just stopped the progesterone and things took their course. I was weirdly proud of myself for managing to miscarry by myself given how much intervention there had been to get me pregnant, i quite enjoyed the privacy of it, though not the pain, i wouldn't have got through without DH being my rock and holding my belly all night. It really helped me when i m/ced to know that other people had been there but gone on to have healthy pregnancies and babies. don't let anyone rush you or panic you or tell you what to do, it's your body... even though it is awful, miscarrying is a natural process. when it has been a struggle to get pregnant loss just feels like the end of the world, but there can be a future beyond the pain... there's no short cut though to grief.. really you can just cry and cry until the tears run out...


----------



## goldbunny

i knew on the 21st the baby had died but didn't stop the progesterone til the following week to get myself through christmas, and it sort of helped, because by then i was ready to let go... i definitely think that if there isn't any sign of infection or other problems, not to rush things. some people seem pressured into getting themselves 'fixed' after being broken..... but you can't emotionally process things that fast. don't be rushed. x


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina I'm so so sorry hunny     Im speechless to be honest, I can't believe how cruel and unfair this journey can be. I think goldbunny has given you some perfect advice there. Just take one day at a time and let yourself heal no matter how long it takes and allow yourself to grieve. You will get there one day but I know it will seem completely impossible right now... I hope this doesn't sound insensitive and I mean it in the nicest way but pls take a little comfort in the fact that you are getting further and further each time. You will get your baby hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Gold bunny - thanks for your info. It's good to know that you have progressed in your pregnancy after your mc. I went to the EPU today who have scheduled me in for surgical removal of it. I would really have preferred taking the tablets but as I am on steroids I cannot have them. 
I really don't wanna have surgical tx either as it's another operation. 

I don't think I can wait for natural either as I think I may get an infection..

Bambibaby - thanks. Yes I know what you mean that this time I was a little bit closer than last time.  It's just so difficult going through the whole process again. Gonna have to go through it all again with injections etc as only hae one frozen embryo.


----------



## Jem01

Kristina my heart goes out to you, life is so cruel. I am very sorry. Goldbunny has given you excellent advice there, take time to recover (which you certainly will) and when you are ready it will happen for you again. It must be unbareably hard, I can only imagine what you are going though but you will get there. You have been pregnant twice in the last few months it can totally happen for you - keep going when you are ready. You are only 30? Time is totally on your side. Many people have this happen and then go on to have a successful pregnancy. New year, new start - take some time to reflect and grieve and then you will be ready to face it again. You probably can't even think about starting again right now but time is a wonderful healer. Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks jem. I really hope you're right!  Life is indeed rule and it's very hard having to go through the motions again and again. Totally london my confidence in my embryos too as feel they hav a lot of abnormalities and hence that's why I am losing them.


----------



## Kristina2012

Meant to say life is cruel and losing my confidence.


----------



## goldbunny

i insisted on doing a fresh cycle instead of using my frosties, so i now have three frosties from the cycle i m/ced on and one from this cycle.. if we come to doing a FET it might be a dilemma which to use.. i do understand the lack of confidence thing. can you get PGD or something?


----------



## MuchMore2013

Kristina my heart goes out to you. This is crazy tough! 
You're in my thoughts and prayers as you grieve and let go. I've come to learn that you seem to default to being a very resilient woman, and that resilience will come to your aid when the grieving is done. 
A Happy New Year to everyone! May 2014 be our year


----------



## Jem01

Try not to worry about your embryos - u had blasts previously yeah? Take advice from your clinic and tailor/ tweak the next cycle again and you will get there. But for now take time to look after yourself, you will come back stronger xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

kristina i am so sorry to hear you news, i know how awful you must be feeling, when it happened to me it was misbelief after trying so hard, i kept on the pessaries for a few weeks for the rescans hoping things would change. Then i waited after 2 weeks i gave up an scehduled the erpc for a week later. by then i was ready, to be fair the nhs nurses were brilliant. it took 6 weeks for my next period, but then i had another one 28 days later. emotionally i am only just beginning to recover. i wanted to cycle straight away but i think time is a healer and hopefully i caan cycle again after my shoulder operation. goldbunnys advice is very good, breathe and be kind to yourself x
hopefully 2014 will bring good news for us all x


----------



## Kristina2012

Gold bunny - I may do karyiotyping test. Did you do anything differently for the next fresh cycle?

Much more - thanks for your kind words. How are you getting in with the if journey? Yes hoping 2014 is our year. 

Jem - thanks, yes hopefully I will be able to produce good enough eggs and blastocysts again. 

Choco - it's nice to hear from someone who has been through the same thing. You have so many types of emotions going through your mind, misbelief is def one if them. 
How did your erpc go? Mine is on Friday. 
Have they given you any explanation why this happened? 
What are your next steps, will you be seeing penny? 
I have already taken drugs which are used to prevent mc so really don't know what I will do! 

Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## goldbunny

kristina i had extra strong folic acid from about a month before starting, then low dose aspirin during stims, then clexane and calcium tablets after transfer... no idea if any of that was the magic ingredient but something worked this time. i was also fitter and stronger when i started the cycle having spent months walking myself fitter after my m/c... had to get back to fighting strength! i got an ipod nano with a pedometer in and the walking and music helped me when everything else seemed bleak and weird.... just had to push through the pain.


----------



## Kristina2012

thanks gold bunny. could you tell me what folic acid you took?  the brand name?
interesting about the calcium tablets wonder if they helped in absorbing vit d and thereby helping reduce mc.
i already am beginning to research about all the vitamins i need to take so i guess i am not being defeated just yet... 
cant wait till friday when my stomach is empty of this fetus.


----------



## goldbunny

the folic acid was on prescription i got it first from the clinic because i had paid up for immunes testing (expensive!) and then later from my GP (after nagging for it) and then a scrip from a consultant... it's just standard 5mg folic acid no idea of the brand but just whatever the chemist has. I am not sure whether you can get it in the UK without prescription. Technically you could just take loads of the low dose stuff that is readily available but you'd need to take so many it would be a pain. The calcium tablets are mainly to prevent the clexane damaging my bones as apparently it can do that. However i think they are probably helping me as my nails have been good and strong! Say goodbye to the fetus in peace, not anger or disgust.. your womb is a place of love. bring on 2014! let there be joy! 

i really believe a difference can be made by vitamins and stuff, including to sperm quality so nobody gets let off the hook there.


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - I agree with the vitamins comment. I really believe all the extra things I was taking helped me. More than happy to send u a list of everything I was taking, I did they extra ones alongside pregnacare for about 4 months before my BFP.   2014 is your year and we are all here to support you xxx


Happy new year to everybody, lots of love, Bambi xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks for your support bambibaby. 
Please can you send me a pm of all the vits you took?
I have been reading into angel bumps thread and all the vitamins she took. 

Hope you have a great new year x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hello Ladies,

Not sure if anyone still checks for updates on this thread. Just wondering how you were all getting on??

x


----------



## goldbunny

i only check if someone posts...  

hope everyone is doing well.. 



can't believe i am 31 weeks tomorrow (by scan dating). it still doesn't feel real at all.


----------



## kezza_1980

As Gb says if somebody posts,  I'm 31 weeks  and 2 days hope your well candyfloss


----------



## Candy-floss

Wow! I still think it's amazing how far we have came, I'm 29+2! I read the due date thread but don't have the time just now to post everyday. Maybe once I go on mat leave which still seems like ages away when suffering SPD! Nice to hear from you ladies  

I hope those with -ve outcomes on our cycle have cycled or are cycling their way to their dreams xx


----------



## kezza_1980

When are you starting mat leave hun, I've brought mine forward 2 weks cause of spd xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
I do pop in occasionally if a new post shows up  lovely to hear from you all. It is seriously amazing to think that you are all so near the due date! I'm guessing it doesn't feel that way to you tho  
Well, I am doing ok. We had a long heart to heart with the consultant after our 3rd cycle crashed with no fertilisation. We have one frosty, but needed to decide whether to find an IVF cycle again. We've decided to do the FET first, then if that doesn't work we will do a few IUI cycles. I don't respond well to IVF it seems, so we want to see if we can give ourselves a few months of something more natural ... just working with my body to see if that gets better results. If not, we will consider an IVF later this year or early next. 
But in the meantime I turn 40 in 6 weeks and I'm having a party in 8 weeks so I've decided to stay on a break till after that. Oddly I never thought I'd be able to cope with choosing not to just move on to the next thing, but actually I'm enjoying the rest and the chance to diet and get myself where I wanna be by the time we start again. 
So watch this space  here's hoping 40 is the lucky year for me.


----------



## Jem01

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is ok! Much more I pray 40 will be your lucky year! 

What's SPD? 

I'm 29 weeks today - it's going so fast! Had a growth scan on monday and they estimate she is 3.8 lbs currently!! She measured off the scale for head and length! I don't mind though! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Good to hear from you all.... 

Much more - I really hope this is a great year for you! You really deserve it and I will be keeping everything crossed xx

Jem and candyfloss - we are all so close date wise, I'm 28+5 today but I now I've got a big baby growing in there... Secretly hope that I don't go over due.... I'm due 2nd of May so anytime in the last 2 wks of April would suit me but I know planning babies does not go to plan 

What's the difference between SPD and pelvic girdle pain? I think that's what I have... Described my pains to MW and she said that's what it is. So so painful though, feels like a heavy weight pushing down on my lady's bits when I'm walking and to try and get up of a chair, sofa or out of bed is excruciating....

Who said that pregnant ladies are all glamorous and blooming lied  I feel like a big walrus throbbing around the place 
Obviously I wouldn't change it for the world and can't wait for the end product but wow it's been an eye opener....

Kerry and goldbunny- the 30+ weekers.. Are u getting nervous yet? I'm wondering when the panic of labour etc will start setting in?

Not long now girls... Can't wait for our little ones to start arriving xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hey ladies, I can't beleive how quick the time has gone and you guys are almost ready to give birth!!
Best of luck!

Much more - really hope this is the year for you!
Hope you have a great bday party and happy early 40th bday! 

Afm, will start tx again in June/July time. 

Hello to evryonr x


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi there the same hun,  I'm not panicking yet will probably start once mat leave kicks in lol xx

Much more enjoy your birthday and everything crosssed this is your year xx

Kristina good to see you have a plan to start June/July will keep my eye on you and best of luck xx

Jem spd or pgp is pelvic girdle pain not nice makes you walk john Wayne style xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - lovely to hear from you and not long at all now until your next treatment. Are you sticking with the same clinic? I will be keeping everything crossed for you and will look forward to hearing how you get on. You know we are here to support you at all times xx

Kezza - ohhh I see... So it seems then its pretty common as most people have it to some extent or another... Is there anything you can do to help? They gave me some exercises to do at aqua natal the other day and they do help... For a bit... Wish I could get a mini hot water bottle to shove around that area  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I had 2 lots of physio for it worked well but not kept up with my exercises since naughty me lol xx


----------



## Candy-floss

It's lovely to hear from everyone again  

Much more I hope that the next couple of months are relaxing for you - apart from your birthday!! Woohoo!! I hope that this is your year x

Kezza I'm starting Mat leave when Im 38 weeks but that was decided a few weeks ago, not feeling as brave now. In so much pain at work as I sit for a large portion of my day. Work is being really horrible but I'm determined not to give in, ACAS helpline is on speed dial now   x

Jem seems we are similar too, my last scan baby measured above "above average" off the line on charts too. They Concerned about poss gestational diabetes but sugar levels ok, we just got a little chubber on board, wouldn't give me a weight estimate though. My SPD feels like you have been kicked in your lady bits 100times!   Attending physio & have a belt for walking support & tubigrip body bandage for sitting, finally gave in to the crutches this week. Trying acupuncture next week  


Bambibaby we are really close too! SPD, dates & big babies!! SPD is sometimes known as Girdle pain .....I think that's the only difference   Pelvic floor exercises & pelvic tilts are supposed to help, put a pillow between your ankle/knees for sleeping, keep knees together when getting out of bed/up from a chair etc, swimming ok but no breast stroke x

Kristina I hope you can try & not pace the floor until June/July. Have you any holidays booked for this year before starting treatment again? X

Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

glad you ladies are all doing well, i have started sniffing again, with injections due to start on 26 feb, for ec week of 10th march, hopefully just before my 44 birthday, one last own egg go
love to you all x


----------



## Candy-floss

Good luck Choco & keep us posted on how you are getting on. How are things with your partner? X


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Lots of luck for this cycle choco! Will be keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Jem01

Best of luck with your cycle Choco keep us posted! Kristina plsd you are starting again - the next few months will fly by! 

Candy floss and bambi - we are very close my due date is 1st may - I'd be happy for her to be early too esp if she keeps growing the way she has been lol! I can be induced at 40 weeks if i want to be! Just trying to weigh it all up! 

SPD sounds painful! Worth it though! 

The time has flown by! Xx


----------



## Jem01

Ps I'm being tested for gest diabetes as well but the midlife doubts i have it - she looked at us and said I wouldn't expect you to have a small baby - in 5"8 and dh is 6"0 and well made! We've just got a big girl on board! Lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Same heights as us Jem, my due date is 2md may. I had the gest diabetes test the other week too but apparently mine was because I'm mixed race and so apparently I'm at higher risk of GD  
All ok though so I'm sure you will be fine too.

I'm actually scared at how big this baby is going to be... My brothers and I were all 8/9lb, my mum was 9, and her brothers and sisters were 8-10lb babies.... I fear the worst  

I'm happy with 8 but anything over that and it scares me.... Xx


----------



## Jem01

Bambi I was 8.7, my dh was 9.10! As was my brother! I'm not scared - just excited! As long as she's healthy! When u think how far we've come to get here we've got nothing to be scared of. Watch I'll scream the place down xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for asking we are still together but once again he doesnt want me to go through ivf again and suggested I moved out. I just said the last time I try with my own eggs and cant not try after miscarriage. I have great parents so if he cant handle it I will be ok. So we shall see, after miscarriage he admitted he was worried about not being biological dad but I Told him about donor. He helped me through miscarriage,  he knows I wont push him to be a dad. It will always be his choice. I just dont think he is brave enough to say he will go through it again and go to a clinic. I would be sad if I split but resentful if I didn't try.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Choco you are a wise woman and a brave one too! I have thought of you many times over the past few months as I have thought about whether I'm getting too old to be doing this. You have inspired me to keep going. I am so praying this is your time. Please please please keep us posted. You will have OTD around my birthday and news of your BFP would be an amazing birthday treat  
Kristina, so good to know you are cycling again soon. Will you do fet or fresh?
Ladies who are nearly there: you have no idea how avidly i will be watching for news of your little ones


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks muchmore u are brave 2 and I hope you get your birthday wish. Have your cycles been different or can you try anything different this time. I am going to take a steriod perisdolene after et incase of immunes, this cycle is 450 menopur as last try with own eggs. I am nervous of more drugs but I am a good responder, I am taking a ton of supplements co enzyme q 10 folic acid, magneseium calcium zinc, pregnacre, royal jelly, melatonin and collagen. I have probably overdone it but....I will try anything I looked at going to serum and got a 2nd opinion and I am looking at create this weekend, but more fact finding in case this cycle doesnt work. The odds arent great I turn 44 around ec in march, your still a spring chicken x


----------



## bambibaby12

Choco- echoing what much more said, think you are being very reasonable and brave about it all. Really hope it all works out


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi ladies,

Thank goodness it's Friday!!

Bambi & Jem I'm a little anxious on how big Junior is but getting extra scans so in sure we will keep track & find out in due course. Consultant said they wouldn't let me go over due date (this was right at the start of pg, nothing to do with big baby). If I've not went by around 39 + 4 they will start of with membrane sweep & take it from there, I'm due 27th April x

Much more & Choco very brave of you both, I completely understand your reasoning Choco, especially as you know you can become pregnant   

Love &   to all xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi ladies hooe you are all well?

Candy floss, bambibaby, jem and kezza - best of luck on d day!! Looking forward to hearing your news!

Choco - good to see you starting tx again - you are ever so resilient! Hope it all goes well and really hope it's your time! 

Much more - I will be starting a fresh cycle as only have one frosty so don't wanna take any chances... How about you as you have one frosty too right?

Afm I am holidaying in India and in Qatar right now on a stopover, en route back to london! 
Work is keeping me really busy as I will be starting a new role on Monday so I definitely will not be itching to get started again and it's been my own decision to start again in July!i would rather be trying naturally. 
I will be at the same clinic crgh - def don't wanna do this whole process again at barts!

Hope everyone is keeping well best wishes at whatever stage you're at! X


----------



## AmyTurtle

Hi ladies, it's been a long time since I posted on here! I forgot to bookmark this thread so had no idea it was still going.

Will have a catch up and see what everyone has been up to later today.

Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks ladies hope you are well.  Day 3 of stimms today x
Hope all is ok amy x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope stimms is treating you well choco, when's your first scan? Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Kristina, hope you're having a lovely holiday. Beats the weather here at the moment. July will soon come around, I can imagine its very daunting thinking of starting over again but u know where we are when u need us  

Amy- I know, I miss this old thread, loved the ladies on here xx

I'm suffering with SPD at the moment and GP has referred me for physio, not sure if it will help or not but we can try.
9 weeks left.... Beyond excited now 

Hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## Jem01

Hi everyone 

Kristina hope you have had a fab holiday! 

Choco best of luck with this cycle! Everything crossed, hope stimms are going ok! 

Bambibaby hope you aren't in too much pain - I don't want to tempt fate but I've had no bad symptoms so far in the 3rd trimester! There's time though lol! Finish work in 5 weeks, can't wait! Just over 8 weeks to go! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Jem- I know it's starting to fly by now, exciting!! Can't believe I'm 32 wks on Friday   baby is measuring a week ahead too so hope I don't go massively over due or it could get painful 
Glad u aren't suffering with any of the 3rd tri pains, I'm just awaiting the swollen legs and cankles now 
It's all good though and considering what a symptom free 1st n 2nd tri I had I'm not complaining at all.
Have u started your antenatal classes yet? We've ended up doing the NCT ones... Interesting... Have our second one tonight, the group is a good laugh but the leader is a bit wacky 


Hope everybody else is ok xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Bambibaby - thanks for your continued support as always! 
Hope you are not suffering too much and the physio helps! Can't believe only 9 weeks left!! Wen are you finishing work?

Jem - the hol was great thanks - did a safari out in India lol and saw lions! That was the highlight of my trip! Good to hear you don't have many symptoms now! You must be beyond excited now as only 8 weeks left!

Much more - what did you decide on in the end?

Choco - how's stimms going? 

Hello to everyone! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello kristina,  July will soon be here hun I wish you all the luck in the world xxx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## goldbunny

hello from a sleepless zombie.. really struggling to get sleep at the moment...hope everyone doing well x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi ladies!

Kristina India sounds fab! I've been on a safari in Africa - amazing!! Good luck in your new job role, hope it's off to a great start! Won't be long til July is here xx

Jem it won't be long now!! Hospital moved my DD to April 27th instead of my treatment DD which would have been 29th April. I can't wait to finish up work, I was planning on working til 38wks but work have just been so unsupportive & I'm struggling with SPD I'm going to change my request & ask to finish up the end of this month when I will be 36wks x

Amy Turtle when's your DD? How are you keeping? X

Choco Is this your day 7 of stims? When is your scan? You could be EC next week!   X

Bambi You have my sympathies for SPD, I'm suffering quite a bit now although as well as attending physio I have had acupuncture too which has helped a bit. I'm now on crutches (well, I use them if I REALLY have to), 2 support belts & reluctantly pain killers. Kezza is suffering SPD too   9 wks for you, 8 weeks for me! I've just started getting the swollen feet - attractive lol. What did you cover in your 1st antenatal class? X

Kezza How are you? how's your SPD? x

Goldbunny Hi from one zombie to another x


----------



## kezza_1980

Candyfloss  its not to bad at minute, I've finally finished for maternity leave so that's helping as well  I have just under 6 weeks to go but still think I'm gonna have him early xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Kezza bet you are glad you are finished now! What makes you think you will go early? Was Ashley early? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Just the way I'm carrying hun, I was late with ash but knew I would be ..... even though I think I will go early I'm still not prepared lol and I am glad ive finished miss the girls  though xx

Are you prepared ? Xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Candy floss, I'm due 9th may - 9 weeks left  I can't wait!

Choco, how's the stims going? 

Jem, they're some good weights.....I'm thinking anything up to 9lb I'll deal with but I'm not pushing anything bigger out!

Much more, how are you honey?

Kristina, hope the holiday was good

Kezza, Bambi, GB hi ladies


----------



## Kristina2012

Candy floss - thanks for your kind words! You must be glad finishing work early! I'm not surprised they're not supportive! Gosh you're on crutches wow you must be in real pain! Hope it eases up. Not long to go. 

Kezza - get Hun hope your well. Only 6 weeks left! Would you prefer to have him early? Hope you're well. 

Amy - hey! Hope you're feeling g well in 3rd trimester! 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I will be happy the longer he is in there  but anything past 37 week I will be happy xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely ladies from right across this old fertility spectrum  I rather enjoy reading such a mix of stories, from almost giving birth to still awaiting the next TX!
3rd trimester ladies you are much in my thoughts at the mo. Hard to believe that by mid-May you'll be holding your little ones, especially when you think where you were at in May last year. What a difference a year and a crazy amount of stress and drugs makes, eh  
Choco how's the cycle? Do you feel like a pin cushion yet?
Kristina I'm glad you, like me, are still enjoying the break. 
AFM I have my 40th in a couple of weeks and I've decided to ditch the fertility panic that says I have to get it all fitted in as soon as poss. I'm gonna enjoy getting healtgier and losing some weight before my big day, then enjoy my party, then we will book an appt to plan our FET sometime in April. Cycle will prob be May time. Then if that doesn't work were gonna do some IUI cycles, and if they don't work we will try one last IVF at a different clinic. 
I feel really relaxed about it all and I'm pretty sure my ancient 40-year-old body will cook up some better eggs if I'm feeling more at ease about it all  
Love to you all!


----------



## kezza_1980

Much more it's lovely to hear from you,  you sound very focused now and sounds like a great way to head into this journey. I hope you have a great birthday and get very spoilt xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

goodness we have such vaied busy lives at the moment
well i had day 10 scan yesterday, my first since baseline and they have booked ec for tuesday, so tomorrow is last day of drugs, trigger sunday night, drug free day monday and we are off......
and yes i am sick of injections and that nasal spray, i keep forgetting not too take it, i am also sick of vitamins, i am worried i haven't eaten enough protein or yoghurt, so i will be eating all weekend!
will keep you lovely ladies posted xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Wow choco your nearly there hun sending you lots of     xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Muchmore, it sounds like you have a good plan to focus on! Enjoy your birthday celebrations when they arrive.

Choco, good luck for EC next week. Enjoy your drug free day on Monday

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Muchmore- I'm sure your more relaxed state of mind with do u the world of good, you sound very positive & that can only be a good thing. Will be keeping everything crossed this is your year xx

Choco- enjoy your drug free day today & wishing u lots of luck for tomo. Xx

Candy floss - oh gosh I feel for you too? It's an absolute nightmare, got stuck in the bath the other night cos I couldn't get myself out. Whilst the pain is constant it hurts more lifting my right leg. I'm almost to scared to even roll in bed it hurts that much. Can't even imagine how I'm going to get through the next 7 wks as I get bigger. 
Glad the physio is working for u, gp told me I have to ring up today to chase appt, fingers crossed xx

Kristina- how are u? I'm doing well thanks, finish work in 3 weeks so not long left now, can't wait to relax & have some me time  xx

Jem, how are u getting on?? Another week closer to meeting our little ones 

Hello to everybody else, hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Jem01

Much more I have absolutely everything crossed this is your year xx

Choco best of luck for EC tomorrow! Do let us know what happens! Xx

Bambi 7 weeks nearly! It's flying by! Im still symptom free but my legs ache a little after walking! I'm not complaining though! Today I was out for a walk on my lunch  break when I got this weird stitch pain in my tummy - I literally couldn't walk and had a big hill to tackle so my friend asked a tesco delivery driver to take us back to work and he did! Ha ha how embarrassing! 

Got another growth scan in a couple of weeks to see if she has continued growing off the scale lol! 

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww Jem bless the delivery driver was very kind


----------



## bambibaby12

One of the perks of being pregnant eh Jem 
Hope the scan goes ok & baby isn't getting too big in there. That kinda worries me a bit, I'm hoping their estimations for me are wrong. All my friends have these diddy babies and I fear mines going to be a monster


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi have you had a predicted weight? I've not I'm just huge lol xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

So they got just 5 eggs I hope quality bit disappointed as had 16 and 18 before but thought more drug might bring more eggs. Just hope they make it cant wait for tomorrows call


----------



## goldbunny

good luck choco!


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck for your call tomorrow hun xc


----------



## Jem01

Everything crossed for the call tomorrow Choco! A friend of mine was told she had 5% chance of success for her first IVF which was negative. 2nd go - 5 eggs collected - 2 embryos transferred (3 day transfer) tested last week and positive! It only takes 1 (or 2!) xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Choco - as the others have said, it's quality not quantity. Keeping everything crossed for that call today 

Kezza - yeh, at my 30 wk 3d scan they measured baby & said estimated 1.8kg which is just under 4lb and said they estimate an 8.5lb birth weight... Could cope with that, just once it gets nearer to 9lb+ I will start to panic


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

so off the 5 only 3 fertilised but all 3 are going back tomorrow on a 2 day transfer, a bit worried as i have had 3 or 5 day transfer but as i am allowed 3 back for my age, i guess there is nothing to decide, so they might as well go back in. i hope they are OK quality.


----------



## Candy-floss

Just a quick one for now ladies, will catch up later on, just wanted to say Chocco only 2 of ours fertilised, both got put back in on a 2 day transfer.

Good luck for your 3 xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Chocco everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Everything crossed for you choco xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - got everythiń crossed for ou really hope it's your time and they stick!
Which clinic are you at?

Much more - you spud so positive it's great!! Wish you the best for our bday!

Bambibaby, jem, kezza, Amy - hope you guys are keeping well not long to go!!'

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kristina how are you? Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Wow Choco, massive congrats on getting this far! And I so so so hope and pray at least one of those sticks! I was gutted for you last time so I too will have everything crossed! You have fought so hard for this. May this b your time! 
Please keep us posted ... I'll be glued until I know how it's gone  you are my 3-years-further-on inspiration remember


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks girls, your support has made me shed a tear x well all 3 have gone back, 4a, 4 ab, and 4b, and now dreaded 2 ww x test date is 27th march, its my 44 birthday tomorrow x


----------



## Kristina2012

Kezza - hey Hun I'm doing well! Planning a hol to the Maldives in June before I have to start a fresh cycle in July!how are you feeling?

Choco - congrats on being pupo!! Really hope this is the one. Last August I had a 2 day transfer and it did implant but didn'tstick, but 2 day transfers do work! Keep positve! 
Happy birthday for tmrw!
Your perseverance will definitely pay off! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh kristina I'm so jealous,  I'm ok nearly at the end got everything crossed for you xx

Chocco, hope your wait doesn't drag to much
And happy birthday for tomorrow xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Chcoco congrats on being PUPO, they are really good grades too! Watch lots of comedy to make you laugh  apparently it helps the embies implant

Kristina, I bet the Maldives will be amazing, very jealous. We went to Mauritius for our honeymoon and it was brilliant. Such a beautifull place

Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks ladies!
I would rather be pregnant and be going through labour than going to the Maldives but t hats not happening right now so have otta do second best for now! Hopefully that will refresh and relax me all ready for ivf number 3!!

X


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm sure you will be fully relaxed hun x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

kristina enjoy the maldives, 8 days til otd, not many symptoms this time xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks choco!
Really rooting for you! Hope this is the one for you!


----------



## Candy-floss

Choco I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!

Kristina the Maldives sounds fab!!

Bambibaby at our 3D private scan at 30wks they estimated our baby weighed 4lb 10oz so goodness knows what weight I will deliver! Have you managed to get a physio appt yet? Baths are a struggle for me now too!

Jem what a kind driver! When's your next growth scan?

Kezza our hospital won't give us a predicted weight either, another scan in 2 weeks time, we are well off the scale already!

Muchmore sounding very focused & positive  

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

candy floss glad things are going well, not long now x


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm just hoping my boy isn't to big to push out the size of me lol x


----------



## goldbunny

me too.   wish i had the willpower to stay off the junk food i'm worried i will make him too big to escape. But i'm sure that last biscuit was his idea....


----------



## Jem01

Ha ha goldbunny people keep telling me you crave what the baby wants..I can't help it if mine fancies a cream cake of an afternoon  

Kristina I can't think of a better place to relax.. Wow! Enjoy and you'll be ready to start again  everything crossed its your time  

Kezza are you due first out of all of us? 

I have a growth scan on Monday so we'll see if she's continued to grow or if she was just going through a spell! Judging by my bump I'd say she's kept growing! Also get date for induction if that's what I decide to do! X


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm not to.sure Jem I'm due 13th April xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Goldbunny, I wish I had the willpower to stop eating chocolate! x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well!

Choco how are you feeling? Only a few more days to go  

Jem good luck with your scan today!

x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks canfy floss 3more sleeps til otd!! period staying away but pains


----------



## Jem01

Thanks candyfloss! Well she has continued to grow and they estimate she now weighs 6lb 12 with over 5 weeks to go!! Back for another scan in 2 weeks n my consultant said if she continues to grow at this rate she'll book me in for another scan 2 weeks after that and possibly induce at 39 weeks coz she's gonna be a big girl! I'm happy to be induced then! Anything up to 9 lbs I'm ok with but over that no way!! She mentioned c section if she reaches an est 10lbs! Don't want a section but as long as she's healthy that's all that matters! 

Choco everything crossed for you!

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## goldbunny

ouch! even 9lbs sounds huge. I have a scan wednesday if they think this little guy is gonna be over 7lb 10 i am gonna sit on my bouncy ball and not get off until i bounced him out.


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck chocco everything crossed for you xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Jem I said the same - anything up to 9 lb but if it's over I don't think I'd cope!

Choco how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

i am so scared to test, i have period bangs but no blood not many symptoms compared to the postive with the 5 day blasts. i wonderd if my 3 x 2 day 4 cells made it but i am so frightened this is the end of the jounrey. i know emtionally i need some time out from ivf if this doesn't work, but when you put all your hope and rescources into something. i al also scared of there not being a heart beat but i guess i need to get a positive first so, at least ny period has come yet. will let you know tomorrow x thanks


----------



## Jem01

Best of luck Choco xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - really hoping its a bfp for you. I can understand your fear, it's so very natural. 
Best of luck xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Choco Good luck for testing     Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

well ladies i had so much hope, did  a test at 4.50am this morning and thought i saw a 2nd blurred line, but i think i was wishing it was there. went to two supermarkets at 7am no pregnacy tests finally got one at 8am, did another test at 8.30am, was negative. I am so gutted, i really thought this would, work, my belly feels full but i guess thats period, when i had the postive last time, i did feel sick a lot, this time i just thought prednislone was masking symptoms. I will test tom and carry on with pessaries until period comes. i am so gutted, i really thought i could be a 5%. i guess the answer is to take my advice and send period blood to penny at serum, i may go to my clinic review and ask what happened to the follicles , as it was strange they were only 5 eggs on more drugs. i promised myself i would step away from fertility treatment for 6 months, after the last 6 trys in 18 months, i really have thought of not much else for 2 and half years. i watched the program about the twin in her twenties who had cancer last night and thought i must do something positive, this poor beautiful girl has cancer, lifes not s so bad, hopefully i can find something else. i will keep you posted thanks for your support, x


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco I am so sorry Hun. 
It is still not over though until af arrives?
Perhaps you need to give your body a break - have a detox and just let all the drugs out of your system and then Restart with a fresh mind and refreshed body. 

Keep is posted an take good care of yourself xx


----------



## kezza_1980

So sorry chocco xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

So sorry choco, fingers crossed it changes over the next day or two xx


----------



## Jem01

I'm so sorry Choco. Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

So one faint positive and a negative, hanging in there for hope drs wont do bloods and waiting for clinic to call back, theres hope for tom


----------



## Kristina2012

That's fantastic choco!!!
Really hopin for good news!
You can get blood test done elsewhere, there's a place in London that does it for £50! X


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh chocco    keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Choco - sending u lots of positive thoughts and really pray this one sticks! Hope it's another BFP today xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

So the digital says 1 to 2 weeks pregnant, I am actually 4 weeks but I guess if the digital goes up it may be viable. Juet going to test everyday. Have spent a fortune on tests.


----------



## kezza_1980

I never trust the dates on them chocco, main thing Is it's still showing up as pregnant I tested loads too x


----------



## AmyTurtle

That's great news choco x


----------



## goldbunny

keep the faith choco.

and read the small print on those digital tests, they tell you how long since you conceived not how pregnant you are.


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco that's such great news!
When are you having blood test?


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks ladies I am more hopeful after your reply s I know its early days, my scan is 16th april but neither my drs or my clinic do bloods.


----------



## kezza_1980

Can you not have them done privately


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

My clinic is private and doesnt do them, its so odd


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm sure you can approach another clinic for them hun


----------



## Jem01

Ah choco that's fabulous to read! Fingers crossed! My clinic didn't do bloods either! Keep us posted! Xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Choco that's great news! Like the other ladies said can you not find another clinic to bloods xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

they only seem to do bloods an hour away, so i am going to wait it out, the test said 2-3 weeks today, so i am a little bit happier. although short lived as my partner asked me to move out last nite, while he goes snowboarding this week. i am not surprised but thought he would think about over the next few weeks, gutted after 14 years he just wants me gone when he gets back.  i guess it would be easier for us both in the end. he was very supportive when i miscarried so thought he would be there for me. they was no arguing, i knew he didn't want me to have treatment and we are not married, just makes me feel easily erased.


----------



## AmyTurtle

Good news about the test moving up choco but really sorry about your partner xx
Is he really that set against having a family? Sending you lots go hugs


----------



## kezza_1980

Chocco great news on test,  has Amy says I'm sorry about your partne. I hope you can focus on your pregnancy xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco that's fantastic news that the pregnancy is progressing! 
It's a real shame that your partner is asking you to move out. Does he know you're pg?
You said he never wanted kids so maybe it is best to concentrate in yourself an your babies. It's so easy for me to say but hope you are ok.  
Take care x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks girls yes I will I am sad but ,....


----------



## Jem01

Sorry to hear about yr partner Choco 

Good luck with your pregnancy. My clinic didn't do bloods as thy said it just brings more stress and doesn't achieve anything. You'll have an early scan soon enough? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Chocco how is everything 

Just to let you know,  I gave birth to my baby boy on the 3.4.14 his names Oliver and he weighed 6lb 5  xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Oh my gosh fantastic news kezza! Congratulations!!
How are you both doing? Xx


----------



## goldbunny

kezza he looks like a real sweetie congratulations


----------



## Jem01

Congratulations Kezza, he looks beautiful! Xxx

Afm had another growth scan yest - est weight 8lb 4oz with 3 weeks to go! Yikes! Think I'll be induced at 39 weeks! Hope they have it wrong lol! X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

congratulations kezzia xx
i am ok, struggling really, not knowing if the pregnancy is viable, the digital stills 2- 3 weeks, i did it last night but should have waited til tomorrow for a change. i know its a good thing, but until i see a heart beat i am protecting myself. my scans due 16th.
i haven't heard from my other half all week, i am trying to give him space, but i have packed up at long of my belongings, i think it would be easier to leave if i am definetly pregnant. i am really sad after 13 years if this is the end of the relationship, i am just worried i won't be pregnant and lost my relationship, but  i guess its better not to be with someone if they don't know if they love you enough. i know i will be ok, too be honest spae on my own is good but sometimes i can't stop the tears, i will be gutted moving in with mum and dad, as i feel they will be over helpful and at 44 it does feel like a step down moving in with your parents. but best for the baby ( hopefully). will keep you all posted x


----------



## bambibaby12

Jem, wow that's a good strong baby live grown there, perhaps baby will make an appearance earlier of their own accord 

Choco- thinking of you, think you're being so so brave and strong. Life doesn't half throw some curve balls sometimes but u sound like someone who will cope and get through this. Big hugs xx

Goldbunny, not long either for u. Looking forward to seeing some more birth announcements 

Kezza - hope little Oliver is doing ok, he really is so so cute xx

I can't wait now ladies.... The past few weeks have flown but realise knowing my luck I will to to 42 wks and have to be induced so don't feel on the home straight yet despite being 3 days from full term... Cmon baby momma wants to meet u xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Bambibaby are you only 3 days from full term?! Gosh thats gone quick fort you were due in may! Good luck with it all and look forward to hearing of more babies being born! Xx

Choco - hope you are doing ok. It must be so hard right now for you. Really hope it is a viable pregnancy and will be good to have your parents help you out x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks giris, were in hospital at minute due to jaundice an weight loss he picking up though and we might be home later today xx

Chocco I can imagine hun I was same about the heartbeat xxx big hugs about you and your partner xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina- yeh I'm 37 wks tomo, my due date is 2nd may so only slightly into may really so that may have made u think it's further away?


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

congratulations kezzia xxxxxxx
bambibaby not long now, 
got 3 plus weeks on test today, so i think i am 6 weeks now, scan next wed, oh still wants to split, i can't help but be sad x


----------



## kezza_1980

Chocco focus on the baby or babies xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Choco Good luck with your scan tmrw. It must be incredibly hard with the stress of it all with your partner but try & stay as relaxed as possible x

Kezza Sorry about the delay but Congratulations on Oliver's arrival. How are you both? X

Jem I was a bit panicky a few days ago as someone I know gave birth to a whopping 11lb 4oz boy!!!   naturally!! I've now calmed down thinking my bump isn't as big as hers   We have been warned we will have big baby but they still won't give us rough estimate of weight. My induction is booked for DD 27th if I've not went by then x

Bambibaby Are you still being impatient to meet your little one?   Not long for us now! Have you had any BH? x

Kristina how are you? How long til your hols now? X

Goldbunny Not long for you now either! X

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Candyfloss were both well thanks hun, still can't believe it sometimes find myself sat looking at him27th will soon be here xx

Chocco good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Jem01

Candy floss 11.4 Wowza!! Oh well at least it is possible! I have another scan next Tuesday and I'll get a date for induction following that! So it could be any date from from next thursday (39 wks) onwards. Was hoping to get date sorted sooner but I guess it's only a week to wait! 

Are you feeling ok? I'm pretty good really, can't complain! Just can't wait to meet her now! 

Choco best of luck for tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - best of luck for scan rmrw! 

Candy floss - gosh your dd is almost here!! You must be so excited! Are you on mat leave now? Hope you've managed to get your house done up too! 
I am going to Bali now via Singapore instead of Maldives as the weather was rainy monsoon whereas in Bali it's perfect ! I am going end of May so not long to go! I'll come back in June and that months period will be used as my prep month for ivf fresh cycle in July/aug! 
Best of luck for when the baby comes!

Jem - hope your keeping well ! Not long to go for you either! It's great to hear you're feeling well! Such great weather too!
Best of luck for labour! 

Bambibaby - hope you're well! 

Kezza - hope you and Oliver are fine too and he's recovered from jaundice! 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Jem she will soon be here   xc

Kristina Oliver is doing great now his weight is creeping back on slowly he gets weighed again on Thursday so praying for another gain xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Candyfloss- wow that baby's weight made my eyes water  was it a shock or had they known it was going to be that big?
Not long at all until you meet your little one. It's all getting very exciting 
Yeh I've been having the lovely BH since 19 weeks but now they come much stronger and with AF cramps too so hopefully this is all getting me ready for the big day 
How about you? Any signs as such?

Choco - good luck for your scan today  

Jem- not long until your growth scan either, let's hope they are able to give you a date for induction pretty soon afterwards xx

Goldbunny- Happy due date; is it today you are being induced? Or have I completely made that up? Good luck if so, hope spot gets a wriggle on for u. 

Kezza - as always, hope u and Oliver are well  

Kristina - hey hunny! You sound so full of beans right now, it's lovely to hear. I've such a good feeling for ur next cycle. Sounds like u have a fabulous holiday planned in the meantime xx

AFM - 37+5 and convinced I'm going to be overdue and end up needing to be induced at 42 wks. After a few uncertain weeks and ups and downs in this pregnancy, I now feel this little baby is keen on staying inside mummy for a long while yet.
Had a little wobble when I hit 37 weeks, can't believe how fast it's all gone and that it's nearly over, mental really when I look back. Can remember only too well all this tests I did and the constant scans in the first trimester, every night was without sleep as I was convinced this couldn't be happening to me and now look... I'm now panicking about being a mummy in less than 5 weeks time, (if I go to 42 weeks) crazy...

Anyway enough of my ramble... Another day in the sun planned. Could we have picked a better time for our maternity leave


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thank you ladies but it was 7 week scan but not a viable pregnancy again. i hope i didn't kill my embies with stress, the nurse said just didn't develop probably my age. i am truly numb, gutted. i am going to erpc tomorrow i am stopping meds. so i lost my home my relationship and hopes for last 2 years. i am taking 6 months off to recover. i hope your dreams come true, i have managed to get a review on tuesday but i just cant put any more effort into anything more than getting to work at mo.


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh choco I'm so so sorry... How can it be fair that you are dealt so much rubbish to deal with all at once. I really do send you the biggest hugs and hope u are able to pick yourself back up. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - I am so sorry Hun. Hope tmrw goes ok as can be. 
You are on my thoughts. Take care of yourself and give your body a break- 6 months off sounds good xx


----------



## Jem01

Choco I am so very sorry. Life can be so cruel.take good care of yourself and take time out to build yourself back up again. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Choco I'm really sorry to hear that honey. Sending you big hugs  
Look after yourself xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Chocco I'm so sorry to read this,  time out definitely sounds like a good idea   xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks everyone, there was no heart beat at hospital but i have to re scan at 8 weeks and 2days on thursday before they will book the erpc. having waited every week before getting my hopesup i know the score, i have just given up and oted to have erpc asap so i can move on, but suspect it won't be until week after next. i can't express how hard it is to not only use your dream, your partner, your home and your daily life  all in one week. i will take a back seat from fertility treatment for 6 months, but have pretty much excepted my eggs are crap!
goodluck every one else x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Erpc today it went as smoothly as these things can, I am taking 6 months off but good luck ladies


----------



## Candy-floss

Thinking of you Choco   Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

chocco I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Choco - thinking Of you. Take care xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Choco my heart goes out to you. The break sounds wise ... enjoy!
I often think of you when people talk about trying for a baby after 40 (which is where I'm at now), and I smiled to myself the other day as I heard about a lady conceiving at 47. You're a spring chicken in comparison to her  
May you find the right way forward for you, because you are of inestimable worth, lovely lady. 
AFM, drugs on hand ready to start a FET cycle when AF shows up next week. I'm trying to be positive but am probably only managing to get as far as philosophical  it's hard not to get jaded isn't it. But at least on this occasion most of the work has already been done. I just have to cultivate a welcoming womb and hope for the best  
Love to you all ... Oh and Kezza congrats on little Oliver


----------



## kezza_1980

Muchmore thank you very much,  and good luck for your cycle will look forward to your updates xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Gooodluck muchmore x


----------



## AmyTurtle

Good luck with the FET muchmore. Fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of   

xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Little update from me....

Maximilian George Gunson born Tuesday 29th April @ 15:31 weighing 9lb2oz

My little miracle is finally here xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Congratulations bambibaby!! Such great news! You must be over the moon! He's got a good weight not too big lol. Great name too!
Hope you're both doing well! Xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Many many congrats Bambi! Sooooo thrilled for you  
AFM, buserilin started ... no side-effects so far  FET early June hopefully. Seems so far away!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

congratulations bambibaby
goodluck muchmore


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi ladies, 

Little update from me.....our Son Max was born 27th April weighing 8lb 10oz!

Words cannot describe how we feel, totally in love xxx


----------



## goldbunny

congrats candyfloss x   welcome max!


----------



## AmyTurtle

Congrats Candyfloss! Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Congrats candy floss! You must be so happy! Hope both of you are doing well!

Much more - good luck with the fet! It's so much better than a fresh cycle! 
I will be starting a fresh cycle in 7 weeks time!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Wooo hoo! Congrats Candyfloss! Great name choice too. Hope you are settling well at home now.
Can't believe how many boys are being born this year... It's a blue baby boom xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Congratulations candy floss x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Congratulations candy floss x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Candyfloss congratulations  
Kristina thanks! It's weird ... It feels so much more in the background than a fresh cycle. I kinda worry I'm not focusing on it enough, but then all this injecting stuff feels so normal to me now  
I hope youre enjoying the prep time for yours


----------



## AmyTurtle

How is the FET going much more? Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Congrats on being pupo much more! 
Hope this is the one!

How are all the other ladies doing?
How is motherhood treating you?! X


----------



## goldbunny

still feels like a weird dream... still struggle to believe it... still think at any minute it will all be over... i'm a mum, my baby is 9 weeks old... feels like someone else writing that...

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Kristina2012

Gb - did you have a girl or boy? Yes it must seem like a dream after all this time! X


----------



## goldbunny

can't believe it doesn't say in my pink writing! - we're team blue, but i wanted a girl *sniff* though it was obvious all along boy was on the cards (all boys in our family) he's very cute though, king of the poppets! huge and cute.


----------



## Kristina2012

Ahhh yes he must be cute!
Can't believe all you ladies in here had boys then!! X


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies,
Kristina and Amy thanks for asking ... I am doing ok. Only 65% of the embryo's cells survived which was hard to hear, but the clinic still deem that a viable survival so I'm praying and hoping and so trying to stay positive. 
I'm in France on hols for most of the 2WW so just trying to relax and enjoy myself.


----------



## kezza_1980

Much more keeping everything crossed for you xx

Kristina hope your well xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Much more - have a fantastic time in france! Hopefully this is the one, fingers crossed. 

Kezza - thanks Hun. Your baby is so cute in your profile pic! X


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hun he nearly 3 month now xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
It was a bfn for us I'm afraid. Not sure what now as we have no frosties left and no NHS funding either. 
We will have a follow-up with our consultant and take it from there I guess.


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug muchmore


----------



## Kristina2012

Sorry to hear that much more. Hope you are keeping well as can be. Take care xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry to hear that much more big big   xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

I'm so sorry to hear this much more x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Thanks ladies!
We're having a look at London clinics online at the mo to see where to go for a second opinion. I think we are leaning towards Lister at the mo. 
I've stocked up on supplements and the diet starts on Monday


----------



## Jem01

Hi ladies 

How is everyone?

Sorry it's taken me so long - Robyn Alexandra Elsie was born on 29th April weighing 9lbs! Amazing - our world is complete!

Hope everyone ok!

Wow lots of boys! Xx


----------



## Jem01

Much more so sorry xx :-( 

Kristina - how's your cycle going?? 

Bambi - same day! Robyn was born at 23.45! Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Congratulations jem! That's a lovely name and she's so cute!
I got conceived naturally whilst I was in Bali in June however I had another mc!!!
3rd one including my chemical so now am being investigated for recurrent mc. 
It sucks!
Didn't ever think I would have so many mc's when I started with this fertility journey!
Am going to see dr gorgy for immune issues but I think I will be trying naturally once I find out what my issues are! 
How's it going on mat leave with baby?

Hope evryonr Is doing well xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Gem congratulations! That's wonderful news!
Kristina I'm sorry to hear about the MC. It feels like a detective investigation just to work out what on earth's going on doesn't it! 
AFM I've had an initial consult with Lister and seriously considering one more cycle, prob with them. My AMH is just below 3 and my luteal phase is getting short so time isn't on our side really so we will prob cycle in November. 
Still keep trying naturally in the meantime though.


----------



## Jem01

Thanks guys - she's amazing 

Kristina i can only imagine how tough it's bn for you :-( someone I know kept having mc's and after various investigations she went to a Clinic in London for some new treatment and it worked first time - her little girl is now 3. The fact you can get pregnant is a huge positive. Do keep us up to date - everything crossed for you. 

Much more so sorry - I really hope if this next cycle is the one for you! 

Hope everyone ok! 

Xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks jem, it's always good to hear positive stories like that! I am determined to have a baby and know that one day I will I just hope it comes soon!
X
Much more - best of luck at lister! Let us know how you get on. 
Have you read about angel bumpsnprotcol? Taking loads of vitamins to improve egg quality an sperm! X


----------



## bambibaby12

Kristina - oh Gosh you really have had a rough year hunny, I'm so sorry  
Let's hope 2015 is kinder to you xxx

Much more - again I'm sorry things haven't worked out and really hope this next cycle is more positive for you xx

Jem - wow, birth day buddies... Our little man was born at 15:31. Similar birth weights too, mine was 9lb1  
Think we knew we were going to have big babies though didn't we..? How are u getting on? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello ladies how are we all?? I don't get on here that much but while I had a spare minute, I wanted to say hello and let you know you are all still in my thoughts xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awww hello kezza! Really lovely to hear from you! 
Well, AFM I am still trying. After using up all our ivf allowance last year, we decided to go private this year at the lister. I did a cycle in feb/March. It was good in that I got to put 2 good embies back but still got bfn. No frosties either. So we will go again next month I think. We are going to give it 3 goes then stop and look towards adoption I think. It's a hard decision but I want to know where we're going  in all this. The not knowing what next is such a tough thing. 
How are you and your little boy doing? 
and how's everyone else? Kristina I was only thinking of you the other day. What news?


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello hun, I'm sorry your still on your journey, please keep us updated on your new cycle next month, will be keeping everything crossed for you, I think it's a good idea to have a plan to follow, for your own sake xx. We are both fine he was one on Friday, I can't believe how quick he's growing ..... We are planning to use out frosties in June, we went for consultation last Wednesday, were having both put in, due to us also wanting an end to our journey, there both the same grade has Oliver was 2/2, he's given us stats of 75% chance of a singleton pregnancy and 60% chance of twins but we will see. Xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Kezza that is fab news! So you'll be on the ivf journey again ... lucky you  
I certainly will keep you posted and may even see you on a cycle buddies thread sometime. 
And how on earth is Oliver 1 already!!!! How time flies! I'm so glad he's going strong


----------



## Jem01

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well! Muchmore I will keep absolutely everything crossed for you! I know someone who adopted triplets (crazy but amazing lol) and their lives are so complete now  Xx kezza good luck with your cycle, they are fab stats! 

Would love to hear where everyone else is at! My lg is 1 at the end of the month and is a proper little person now! No plans to have treatment again we are just so happy to have one xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Much more I know can't believe it myself that he's one, so nice to hear from you.  Xx


Jem lovely to hear from you too hun, I would love to wait a while longer but my age and the fact they are frosties makes me want to go sooner rather than later, what will be will be I guess xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi kezza, much more and jem, good to hear from you!

Can't believe your baby is turning 1, wow time goes so quick!

Much more - sorry to hear another bfn. 
Would you consider seeing another specialist? I highly recommend dr gorgy who is an immunes specialist and women who have never been pg before or recurrent mc problems go to see him. 
I am just gonna concentrate on trying naturally but have had a lot of
Immune tx like ivig and lit with dr gorgy! 

Bambibaby - how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi kristina! Really lovely to hear from you. I'm glad you've got a plan going forward. 
I've  started thinking more about immunes and think I will go for basic steroids in my next cycle. I don't really know what I think of the whole thing. The consultants at the lister are literally split 50 50 in their opinions about it. 
It's hard to tell whether the fact of no pregnancy so far for me is embryo stuff or growth factors in me.


----------



## AmyTurtle

Hi ladies
So good to hear from you all! 
Much more & kristina it's good to have a plan, it helps make things clear I think 

Hope you're all well

X


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hey Amy, lovely to hear from you. How are you doing?


----------



## AmyTurtle

Good thank you Hun, enjoying the sunshine this weekend! 

Xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi girls, long time no speak, how is everyone.
I haven't been on here much, but was thinking of you all so wanted to pop on and say hi,

Good luck muchmore and Kristina on your further treatments, I'll keep everything crossed and  i hope it all works out for you both, 

Hay kezza i also hope your next round goes well too.hun, I'll be thinking of you all.
I can't belive your babies are 1 already, how amazing.
it's scary to think it has been that long ago that we was all going tho this journey together, 

It's lovely to see everyone is still staying in touch.

AFM my 3rd treatment was a success and i now have 2 beautiful twin girls who are 6 weeks ol,  And have totally changed my life, Xx
,


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello hun, your girls are gorgeous, bug congratulations to you xxx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Aw thank you kezza,  how's your little one getting on, xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well he's been a lazy baby but since he's turned one, he's come on leaps and bounds, can't believe how quick it's going xx


----------



## Jem01

G3m3 that's fantastic news! I am so pleased for you!!! Your world is complete  Xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aww G3m congratulations! That is fabulous news


----------



## G3mg3m28

Aw thank you so much Jem and muchmore, my world is defo now complete, i hope everything is well with you both, xx


----------



## Kristina2012

G3m - congratulations on the birth of your twin girls! Thats fantastic! What did you do differently 3rd time round? X


----------



## Kristina2012

Just wanted to let you guys know that I will be 17 weeks pg tmrw! It's been quite an eventful pregnancy and have developed gestational diabetes which I found out on Friday so it hasnt been easy at all. 
I can't wait to get to 25 weeks!!
Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh wow Kristina, so happy your pregnant hun I have a big beaming smile on my face, sorry it's been eventful I'm sure your little bean will be worth it xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Ahhh thanks kezza! When do you start second round? X


----------



## kezza_1980

Your welcome, you was such an amazing support to me one our cycles. I start my FET next month hun xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh wow Kristina that is fantastic and wonderful news! I am so so pleased for you!
AFM just starting cycle 6: baseline on Tuesday. Kezza I'll miss you by a few weeks from the looks of it. It would have been great to be cycle buddies again  
Amazing to think it's nearly 2 years since this thread started. None of my other cycle buddies threads have lasted at all.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww much more, keep us updated I will be your  delayed cycle buddy haha everything crossed for you hun, what they doing with this cycle? Any changes xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks muchmore! Best of luck with this cycle I really hope it's your time. Where are you doing it?

Kezza - good luck with second tx I hope it all goes smoothly xx


----------



## AmyTurtle

Kristina that's great news! Congratulations xx


----------



## Jem01

Awww Kristina this has made my day! I am so happy for you! We were at such similar stages and you were great support to me! Huge congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks jen and Amy!
At 22 weeks now and just waiting on time. 
Time is going so slowly!
Hope you're all well xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Kristina I'm glad the pregnancy is progressing well, even if it's been a bit bumpy in places. 
Well we completed our 5th fresh cycle of IVF but still only got bfn sadly. I had more follies than last time but still only 2 eggs collected of which one fertilised. When we went for et they told us the emby was a bit behind in its development so we didn't expect too much. 
That was our 2nd cycle at the lister and we always said we'd do 3 there, so the next will be our last. That's a scary thought. But the only way is forward really. 
We added steroids this time and I felt much better in the 2ww than I did the time before. I think we will now do the nk cells test just to see if that sheds any light. We have had 4 high quality embies put back and 2 good quality ones so it seems odd that nothing has stuck. 
Kezza what news of your cycle so far? 
Hello to everyone else


----------



## kezza_1980

Much more sorry it was s bfn hun, sounds like a plan getting the tests done :/ ....... Keep us updated, my cycle has just started I'm on cd2 now past twelve, scan next Friday just a case of waiting to ovulate xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi kezza, how is it going? Are you in the 2ww yet?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes hun I'm 6 days in today with 2 on board, tested yesterday faint positive xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awwww congratulations kezza! Fantastic news!


----------



## kezza_1980

Still early days and not getting my hopes up yet hun, but 3 tests with today's and still 2 lines xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello kezza  is it an official BFP yet? I really hope so


----------



## kezza_1980

It's actually my OTD today and yes, I rang clinic on Friday though have my scan 3rd August xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Kezza so many many congratulations to you !


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks much more, really miss you guys xx


----------



## Jem01

Kezza congrats! That's great! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Jem xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello ladies how are we all?? 

Kristina how is it going? 

I'm now 17 weeks pregnant and we have had a private scan and were having a little girl xx


----------



## goldbunny

woohoo! that's fabulous kezza, congratulations


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you hun, have to admit I was shocked to be team pink, she's the only girl x


----------



## G3mg3m28

Hi all, 

Again not been on for a while but do still think of everyone all the time and it's lovely to see this thread still going.

OMG kezza a massive congratulations my lovely. I bet you are on cloud 9 now and a little girl, amazing I hope your keeping well. Xx

Kristina I am so happy for you hunni, I hope everything is going well for you. After so much your dream has finally come true. Xx

Much more I'm so sorry to see your still on your journey, have you considered intralipids, I had this on my last cycle along side steroids,  it's suppresses your immune system which stops your body attacking the embryo, I never knew about this and no 1 ever told me about it, it was only hours of Googling I spotted something about it, I then asked at my next appointment, they say there is no proven evidence that this is what makes women finally full. But women who have had so many treatments finally full after having this, I would 100% recommend as I'm sure with out it my baby girls would not be here. My last cycle was my last and I didn't want to look back thinking I never tried everything,  But I wish you all the best for your next treatment and will be thinking of you xx

Hay jem how are you hunni, how's your beautiful baby, hope your keeping well,

Afm I donated my last lot embryo for research, at this moment I don't think I could put myself through the stress of ivf again, and I'm so blessed to have my two perfect girls. But who knows in the further maybe


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Kezza congrats on the little girl  I am so pleased for you! I really hope the rest of the pregnancy is good. 
G3m thanks for your words. We did have immunes testing done but they confirmed that it isn't my immune system that's the problem. It is really down to low egg reserve. So a natural bfp isn't impossible. We are now just having a break and will think about adoption sometime around March ... the agencies are strict about wanting you to have a break between ivf and starting the process. 
I hope all of you are well and still following your dreams


----------



## kezza_1980

Much more thank you so much hun, good luck with your journey  and please keep in touch xx


----------



## G3mg3m28

Aw much more i hope everything plans out for you, will be thinking of you in March,  and what a wonderful thing to be considering, if a least one baby/child can be adopted by a lovely caring family it doesn't matter if they are blood or not, all that matters is the love you will grow for each other, as mother and child xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Well guys after nearly 2 years of joining FF and this cycle thread.
Losing my computer with my saved login details on it. To cut a long story short after giving up hope of ever finding you guys again, spending the last 2 weeks determined to find a way of getting my details I've done it and I'm here and I've got so much to catch up on. I really hope everyone is well, dreams have come true of are on journeys to their happiness xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello stranger how are you x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hey Kezza I'm good thanks after our treatment in 2013, my beautiful daughter was born on 03.05.14 and my life has never been the same, it's hectic and I love every minute of it. I see your on you 2nd journey congratulations.
I'm now thinking about a sibling for the little one, but will have to go privately this time, but wanting to know about egg sharing as I need to reduce the cost. As I only work part time now since having the little one.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww my big was born 3.4.14 so a month apart bless, Yep
And my last journey as well, had both frosties put back and one stuck around xx. I did egg share on fresh cycle, it's an amazing gift to another lady x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Yes she was 13 days late though lol. I did get any Frosties so if have to do a fresh cycle again. Regardless I always said to my DH that it's something I wanted to do. But then others said you can get treatment slightly cheaper if you share so I thought I'd look into it. Not sure the best place to go. The private world unknown territory to me. Is there certain criteria to egg sharing?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah, every clinic is different though, mine you have to have a certain Bmi and be under 36, if you go on the **** site there is a bit where You can select your area an clinics will come up with stats and stuff xx


----------



## Jem01

Hi everyone

Lovely to hear all your news! Izzylizzy my daughter was born 29.04.14! Feel
so blessed! 

Lezza you must be due soon?

Kristina any news?

Hope everyone is we'll. thinking more and more about a sibling for our daughter lately. Lots to think about! 

Xx


----------



## Jem01

Kezza not lezza lol! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

😂😂😂 Jem I have 6 weeks left till due date xx


----------

